# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Jutarnja kavica: nova iskustva, usponi i padovi

## pahuljičica

Nedjelja je, uhvatila malo slobodnog vremena, pa prelistavam ovaj forum. I tako došla do zaključka da trenutno na listi ima 25 čekalica  :Kiss:  ........neki čekaju već jaaako dugo, neki su friški, a neki bi svojim anđelima željeli "dovesti društvo".
Pa drage čekalice, zapravo sam htjela pitati kako napredujete u "potrazi za bebicama" ???? Ima li netko kakvih novosti ?

Da ne zaboravim; drage mamice i tatice vama i vašim anđelima jedna velika   :Kiss:  ,
a svim čekalicama   :Bye:  i sretno

----------


## LeeLoo

> Nedjelja je, uhvatila malo slobodnog vremena, pa prelistavam ovaj forum. I tako došla do zaključka da trenutno na listi ima 25 čekalica  ........neki čekaju već jaaako dugo, neki su friški, a neki bi svojim anđelima željeli "dovesti društvo".
> Pa drage čekalice, zapravo sam htjela pitati kako napredujete u "potrazi za bebicama" ???? Ima li netko kakvih novosti ?
> 
> Da ne zaboravim; drage mamice i tatice vama i vašim anđelima jedna velika   ,
> a svim čekalicama   i sretno


..hmm..ja neznam jesmo li mi u "čekalicama"..ma-za nas bi trebala jedna nova kategorija..koja?ma sta ja znam..hmmm-"buduće čekalice"?..he he...  :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

leeloo

i mi bi sebe, skromno, ubrojile u buduce cekalice. cekamo da se posloze neke kockice u nasim zivotima, i da onda primimo jos jednog clana obitelji.

----------


## pahuljičica

> ..hmm..ja neznam jesmo li mi u "čekalicama"..ma-za nas bi trebala jedna nova kategorija..koja?ma sta ja znam..hmmm-"buduće čekalice"?..he he...


ma ja sam mislila na sve, nije bitno: sadašnje ili buduće čekalice....svi mi imamo isti cilj....a to je ono najbitnije....Samo sam mislila da malo obnovimo svoje priče i sadašnje stanje dakle sva razočarenja, nadanja, upone....  :Trep trep:

----------


## Zdenka2

Teško je o tome pisati, barem meni. Nekako zatvaram sva svoja razmišljanja, nade, bojazni i razočaranja u sebi.

----------


## LeeLoo

...samo malo podizhem topic..gledam već danima i kao da se ništa ne dešava na ovom podforumu o posvojenju...?...?...?...? :/   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gejsha

to je zatishje pred buru   :Grin:

----------


## MmM

Kao što napisah malo prije na malo gore postu, mi smo tek poslali zamolbe.
Odgovori su počeli stizati. Nisu neki.
Razmišljamo o prvom telefonskom razgovoru.
Trenutno sam malo zbediran.
Iskreno toliko sam zavidan svim mamekima i tatekima kaj su dobili svojeg klinca da me je samog sebe sram.
A opet tako mi je lijepo čitati lijepe i drage priče o uspješnim posvajanjima.
Drago mi je za tu djecu.
Eto toliko o našem trenutnom statusu.
MmM  8)

----------


## MmM

Kao što napisah malo prije na malo gore postu, mi smo tek poslali zamolbe.
Odgovori su počeli stizati. Nisu neki.
Razmišljamo o prvom telefonskom razgovoru.
Trenutno sam malo zbediran.
Iskreno toliko sam zavidan svim mamekima i tatekima kaj su dobili svojeg klinca da me je samog sebe sram.
A opet tako mi je lijepo čitati lijepe i drage priče o uspješnim posvajanjima.
Drago mi je za tu djecu.
Eto toliko o našem trenutnom statusu.
MmM  8)

----------


## pahuljičica

drage mame ( i tate) :D  koliko dugo ste čekale poziv iz centra ( da jesu/nisu izabrali vas) nakon što ste bili na razgovoru za djetešce ?
Mi odgovor čekamo već 15 dana!!!!  :Cekam:

----------


## čokolada

Vjerujem da to ovisi i o tome koliko je parova bilo u užem krugu i kad su ih uspjeli dobiti za razgovor...mi smo čekali 11 dana na odgovor.

----------


## pahuljičica

čekali smo čekali....ali na žalost....ovu "bitku" smo izgubili....  :Crying or Very sad:  
ali ne odustajemo i hrabro idemo dalje :D   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:   bit će jednom!

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## uporna

pahuljičice  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

primate još jednog (dvoje i MŽ) u svoju listu čekalica?
Mi smo početkom ove godine postali potencijalni posvojitelji, i sad strpljivo čekamo svoju bebicu... :Coffee:  

svim čekalicama puno pozdrava od mene i MŽ  :Bye:

----------


## LeeLoo

pozdrav. i dobrodošli.  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Pozdrav,  i ja ću biti tata!  :D . Bit ćeš sigurno!

----------


## gejsha

:Bye:  

dobrodošli  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Dobrodošli!   :Bye:

----------


## emanuel

Samo da vas pozdravim ekipo   :Love:  

Vase bebice cekaju na vas, neke od njih su vec rođene i tapkaju svojim sicusnim malim koracima dok se vasi putevi ne susretnu, a neki od njih ce tek biti rođeni, i zato budite strpljivi jer potrebno je pravo vrijeme kako bi se sastali jednom i zauvijek ostali zajedno  :Heart: 

Mi smo svog misica "cekali" 9 mjeseci i to mi je tako simbolicno i predivno. Najdivnije dijete na svijetu  :Heart: . I vi cete, toliko vam to zelim, uskoro drzati i maziti svoje najdivnije dijete na svijetu i zaboraviti na sve ove dane praznine i tuge, strijepnje i bojazni. 

Samo budite strpljivi, ali i uporni. Zovite, ukoliko mozete obilazite domove i uspjeh nece izostati.

Pusa od mame emanuel i sina Emanuela  :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Dobro došli   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

hvala vam svima na dobrim željama. I mi vama želimo puno sreće u ostvarivanju roditeljstva....
Koliko dugo već čekate svoje bebice?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pahuljičica

i ja ću biti tata, želim ti dobrodošlicu....  :Heart:  
A čekalice smo od 10 mj.2006.  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pozdrav, i ti ćeš biti tata. Ja već imam velikog sineka, uskoro 7 godina.

----------


## čokolada

Pahuljičica je već bila dala prijedlog da svi čekači/čekalice napišu koliko su dugo na čekanju (mjesec, godina), pa ako želite upišite se na onaj topic "Mi i naša djeca", a ja ću datume dodati vašem nicku na crveni popis..

----------


## čokolada

OVDJE LIJEPIM POSTOVE S TEME "JUTARNJA KAVICA" I TIME SPAJAM DVIJE TEME U JEDNU (nema drugog načina za spojiti dvije teme) [color=red]POD NOVIM NASLOVOM "JUTARNJA KAVICA: NOVI USPONI I PADOVI 



*i ja ću biti tata*

Pridružen/a: 18. 07. 2007. (21:53:17)
Postovi: 10
Lokacija: na selu
 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 10:48 am    Naslov: jutarnja kavica *     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jel kod nas nitko jutrom ne kuha  i kaj nema onih slatkih komentara,"tračeva", tješenja, razmjena iskustava  ????? 
Znam ljeto je, većinom ste na moru, al evo ja bi volio s vama svako jutro popiti kavicu i malo razmjeniti iskustva o centrima, posvajanju, razgovorima, zvanju centara i slično!!!! 
Pa ako je netko raspoložen....  čeka....
_________________
kad nešto stvarno i istinski želiš iz sveg srca, onda se i svemir uroti da to dobiješ... 

[Vrh]        


*gejsha*



Pridružen/a: 16. 08. 2006. (11:36:13)
Postovi: 1758
Lokacija: Osijek
 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 11:37 am    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

eto ti dajesh  ja cu dati muffine .. da nesto i gricnemo usput  

za dobar trač sam uvijek tu 
_________________
~podupiruća Roda~ 
BBT 

[Vrh]         


*ZO*



Pridružen/a: 12. 02. 2007. (21:17:03)
Postovi: 656
Lokacija: oko Zagreba
 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 11:40 am    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i ja 
_________________
Ako želiš imati lijep život, ne smiješ se okretati unatrag i ako doživiš neki poraz, osjećaj kao da si se ponovno rodio. 

[Vrh]        


*chris*



Pridružen/a: 24. 02. 2004. (14:52:16)
Postovi: 76

 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 12:24 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i ja 

[Vrh]        


*mamma san*
Osoblje foruma


Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:36:00)
Postovi: 5002
Lokacija: zagreb
 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 2:05 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

a ja ću samo "skoknuti" kolegici moderatorici u pomoć i reći da je sve ok ako se u toj kavici držite pravila ovog pdf-a, pa se radi o izmjeni iskustava, preporuka, upita, informacija i sl...ali ako je sve samo radi tračkeraja ...dolazi vuk! 
_________________
Lovras 09.03.2004. u 5.20 

[Vrh]        


*kbegicsi*



Pridružen/a: 01. 02. 2004. (20:04:15)
Postovi: 712
Lokacija: Zagreb
 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 2:18 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mene zanima sljedeće , da li je netko od Vas počeo zvati CZSS i kakva su Vam iskustva . 


Koja im pitanja postavljate ? 

Ja imam jedno tako grozno iskustvo da tjedan dana nisam ni jedan centar zvala , trebal mi je puno da se ohladim .
_________________
Katarina & Denis 

http://mojizbor.blog.hr 

[Vrh]        


*čokolada*
Osoblje foruma


Pridružen/a: 27. 04. 2004. (07:32:20)
Postovi: 1240
Lokacija: Zagreb
 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 2:39 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mamma san je napisala/o: 
a ja ću samo "skoknuti" kolegici moderatorici u pomoć i reći da je sve ok ako se u toj kavici držite pravila ovog pdf-a, pa se radi o izmjeni iskustava, preporuka, upita, informacija i sl...ali ako je sve samo radi tračkeraja ...dolazi vuk!  


"Vuk" je na moru, pa samo svrati tu i tamo  . 
Mislim da je ovakva tema (ako se zadržimo pri njoj  ) baš potrebna jer su posvojitelji na čekanju debelo frustrirani jalovim pozivima, još puno više nego dok se napr. čeka rezultat MPO (čini mi se da u tim postupcima ljudi imaju osjećaj da bar nešto ovisi o njima samima, a ovdje...). 
Kbegicsi, kakvo si to iskustvo imala, što su ti rekli? 

[Vrh]        


*chris*



Pridružen/a: 24. 02. 2004. (14:52:16)
Postovi: 76

 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 3:08 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mislim da ja baš ovdje i ne spadam. Davno je bilo kad sam ja zvala centre. Mi smo prošle godine uspjeli posvojiti malog anđela. 

[Vrh]        


*gejsha*



Pridružen/a: 16. 08. 2006. (11:36:13)
Postovi: 1758
Lokacija: Osijek
 Postano: sri srp 25, 2007 4:07 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

chris  mozesh nam ispricati kavo je tvoje iskustvo bilo bez obzira sto je bilo prosle god.
_________________
~podupiruća Roda~ 
BBT 

[Vrh]         


*chris*



Pridružen/a: 24. 02. 2004. (14:52:16)
Postovi: 76

 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 7:58 am    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Iskustvo je više-manje pozitivno. Poslali smo molbe i od njih 107 se javilo 70-ak, naravno negativno. Iskreno, ne sjećam se baš da sam ih previše zivkala. Izabrala sam 10-ak centara i zvala ih svaka tri mjeseca. Nakon godinu dana nakon prva molbe uslijedio je prvi poziv za razgovor. Imali su jednu curicu od 4 mjeseca. Mislili smo to je to (samo što nismo kupovali opremu), a kad ono ... ništa. Doduše, znali smo odmah čim je završio razgovor (predosjećaj). Nakon mjesec dana zovu opet iz istog centra i pitaju da li smo još uvijek zainteresirani za posvajanje. Imali su dečkića od godina dana. Pitam ja, a koliko parova je u igri, a on meni 5!!!!!. Mi smo mislili da nemamo šanse (prvi put nas je bilo troje pa ništa), ali idemo na razgovor da im ostanemo u evidenciji. I mi skoro zaboravili. Dan prije razgovora mi je to slučajno palo na pamet i mi otišli. Kad je završio razgovor pitam ja MM kaj misli, a on meni da je 95% siguran da ćemo ga dobiti, i ja sam tako mislila. I stvarno razgovor je završio u pola 2, a u 3 smo morali nazvati da vidimo da li smo dobili. I.... moram reći da mi je skoro slušalica pala iz ruke kad sam čula da smo postali mama i tata. I to je ukratko to. Sve je bilo relativno brzo. Od pokretanja postupka za posvajanje pa do samog posvajanja prošlo je cca godina i pol. Jedino sam se razočarala brzinom kojojm rješavaju papire da dijete. Samo na rješenje da anđeleka uzmemo doma čekali smo preko mjesec dana. Ali inače, sve u svemu, super. Sve je riješeno u vrlo kratkom roku i danas kad nekome pričamo kako smo dobili L. i kažemo da smo sve riješili bez ikakve veze ili koverte, ljudi ne vjeruju. 

[Vrh]        


*Vlvl*



Pridružen/a: 22. 02. 2007. (15:20:25)
Postovi: 147

 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 8:28 am    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

chris, to jre prava lijepa priča za dobro jutro!  
Mi nismo stigli zvati, jer su nam se nekih tjedan - dva od slanja molbi javili iz dva centra. Možda je prošlo i više, ali ne mjesec dana. Sjećam se da su nam počeli stizati prvi negativni odgovori i kako su nas razočarali, a još nas je više razočaralo kako nam se malo centara javilo. 
Onda je mm preko neke znanice saznao za 2-3 centra u kojima ima djece za posvojenje. Nazvao ih je i izvještaj je bio razočaravajući. U jednom centru blizu Zgb soc. radnica je odgovarala preko volje kao da ju je smetao doma a ne zvao na posao, i nije dala suvislu informaciju, rekla imamo li šanse, hoće li uskoro zvati potencijalne...ništa! Kao da joj nije stalo do te djece. Na kraju se pokazalo da su to sve djeca s većim ili manjim smetnjama u razvoju ili bolestima, na što nismo bili spremni. Malo sam razmišljala o jednom djetetu s jakim dijabetesom, ali odlučili smo pričekati još neko vrijeme. 
I onda uskoro, jednog jutra, poziv iz jednog centra i odmah tog dana ili sutradan iz drugog, i taj je bio onaj pravi.  
Dalje se sve odvijalo brzo. Od našeg slanja molbi do posvojenja prošlo je tri mjeseca.
_________________
Podupiruća Roda 

mali muški 1993 

[Vrh]        


*i ja ću biti tata*



Pridružen/a: 18. 07. 2007. (21:53:17)
Postovi: 10
Lokacija: na selu
 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 9:29 am    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jutro......aj baš mi je drago da ste se javile sa svojim iskustvima..Mi na žalost još nemamo takvih iskustva"poziv na razgovor" al eto nadamo se da će i to uskoro uslijediti..Kažu da je prosjek čekanja 3 godine, a vidim da je mnogima od vas to i puno ranije urodilo plodom  
kbegicsi ja osobno ne zovem centre...to sam prepustio MŽ, a ono što ona pita (zove jednom u mjesec/dva) je jel ima kaj novga; jel se pokrenuo koji postupak i sl.... No, kao što si i sama napisala.....NIGDJE NIČEG... 
Hvala svima što su u "Mi i naša djeca" bili voljni napisati koliko dugo čekaju... 
_________________
kad nešto stvarno i istinski želiš iz sveg srca, onda se i svemir uroti da to dobiješ... 

[Vrh]        


*pahuljičica*



Pridružen/a: 13. 12. 2006. (21:56:59)
Postovi: 76
Lokacija: Samobor
 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 10:04 am    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dobro jutro...Dok lagano pijem  podijelit ću s vama neka dosadašnja iskustva... 
Do sad smo bili na 3 razgovora u užem krugu.....    

Na prvom razgovoru bila je jako mala beba, ali već na samom razgovoru soc. radnica nam je rekla da smo mi jako mladi i da imamo vremena čekati....Drugi dan smo morali nazvati da vidimo koga su izabrali ( napominjem da su bila 3 para na razgovoru)....I tako ja nazovem, a psihologica veli "na žalost".....E sad između redaka je rekla i to da kad se radi o tako maloj djeci da bi bilo dobro imati nekakvu vezu i slično ( ?????novce??????).....  

Drugi razgovor bio je za jednogodišnje dijete..za koje smo od 12 mj pr. godine skoro svaki dan uporno zivkali u nadi da je papirologija konačno riješena..I konačno u 7 mj. bili pozvani na razgovor sa još 9 parova  ....da bi saznali jesmo li dobili dijete čekali smo punih 15 dana  (moram li reći da ni tu nije bilo sreće?) 

A treći razgovor je bio sasvim slučajan....Za dvogodišnje dijete....putem telefona sam pitala jel "zdrava/o"..Odgovor je bio DA....Otišli smo na razgovor...bila su još 2 para....Dobili na uvid povjest bolesti....Sad da ove info ne iznosim javno...samo kratko ću reći nisu bili iskreni,  jer to dijete je bilo daleko od zdravog.... Ovdje nismo čekali njihov poziv, već smo sami odbili (možda zvuči okrutno, al nismo se mogli nositi sa time, jer nije se radilo o laganoj bolesti)  

A što se tiće zvanja centra...imam svakakvih bisera....Od toga da smo premladi, da prekratko čekamo, da tko kaže da smo mi na redu, da trebamo imati vezu, pa ćak i novac..... 
Sve u svemu, svako novo iskustvo daje mi još veću snagu i hrabrost da odlučno idemo dalje....jer znam da naš  negdje čeka samo na nas.... 

[Vrh]

----------


## čokolada

OVDJE LIJEPIM I NASTAVAK TEME JER SAM GREŠKOM BILA SPOJILA "NAŠI PRVI KORACI" S "JUTARNJOM KAVICOM", UMJESTO "NOVI USPONI I PADOVI" S "JUTARNJOM KAVICOM". SORRY!


*emanuel*



Pridružen/a: 10. 11. 2003. (14:14:00)
Postovi: 2508
Lokacija: slavonski brod
 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 2:04 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ajde kada ste se tako lijepo raspisali da vam i ja nesto dosapnem  

Kupite casopis "Moje dijete", bit ce tema o posvajanju a moci cete i nas vidjeti ondje i procitati nasu pricu. 

Mislim da ce casopis biti na kioscima pred kraj mjeseca. 

Eto, cisto da prokomentiramo uz jednu ovakvu kavu 
_________________
http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/20ede 

[Vrh]        


*gejsha*



Pridružen/a: 16. 08. 2006. (11:36:13)
Postovi: 1774
Lokacija: Osijek
 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 2:05 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



naravno da cemo kupiti 
_________________
~podupiruća Roda~ 
BBT 

[Vrh]         


*zelimo_bebu*



Pridružen/a: 24. 03. 2007. (22:48:17)
Postovi: 371
Lokacija: Požega
 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 4:14 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

emanuel...kada točno izlazi????...ja odoh do Tiska odmah pitati..  ...
_________________
Podupiruća Roda 

[Vrh]        


*ina33*



Pridružen/a: 10. 01. 2006. (22:03:41)
Postovi: 4127

 Postano: čet srp 26, 2007 9:26 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kupujem svakako !

----------


## pahuljičica

kupit ćemo, 'oćemo..... :D 

ps. jel i vi nemate slikice i normalne postove, unazad 10tak postova?

----------


## čokolada

Pahuljičice, kad se spajaju teme, onda nema drugog načina nego metodom copy-paste, zato nema slika u tom zalijepljenom dijelu   :Smile:

----------


## pahuljičica

dobro jutro...Dok lagano pijem podijelit ću s vama neka dosadašnja iskustva... 
Do sad smo bili na 3 razgovora u užem krugu..... 

Na prvom razgovoru bila je jako mala beba, ali već na samom razgovoru soc. radnica nam je rekla da smo mi jako mladi i da imamo vremena čekati....Drugi dan smo morali nazvati da vidimo koga su izabrali ( napominjem da su bila 3 para na razgovoru)....I tako ja nazovem, a psihologica veli "na žalost".....E sad između redaka je rekla i to da kad se radi o tako maloj djeci da bi bilo dobro imati nekakvu vezu i slično ( ?????novce??????)..... 

Drugi razgovor bio je za jednogodišnje dijete..za koje smo od 12 mj pr. godine skoro svaki dan uporno zivkali u nadi da je papirologija konačno riješena..I konačno u 7 mj. bili pozvani na razgovor sa još 9 parova ....da bi saznali jesmo li dobili dijete čekali smo punih 15 dana (moram li reći da ni tu nije bilo sreće?) 

A treći razgovor je bio sasvim slučajan....Za dvogodišnje dijete....putem telefona sam pitala jel "zdrava/o"..Odgovor je bio DA....Otišli smo na razgovor...bila su još 2 para....Dobili na uvid povjest bolesti....Sad da ove info ne iznosim javno...samo kratko ću reći nisu bili iskreni, jer to dijete je bilo daleko od zdravog.... Ovdje nismo čekali njihov poziv, već smo sami odbili (možda zvuči okrutno, al nismo se mogli nositi sa time, jer nije se radilo o laganoj bolesti) 

A što se tiće zvanja centra...imam svakakvih bisera....Od toga da smo premladi, da prekratko čekamo, da tko kaže da smo mi na redu, da trebamo imati vezu, pa ćak i novac..... 
Sve u svemu, svako novo iskustvo daje mi još veću snagu i hrabrost da odlučno idemo dalje....jer znam da naš negdje čeka samo na nas....

----------


## emanuel

Ni sama ne znam tocan datum kada izlazi casopis ali pitam na kiosku svaki dan. Trebao bi krajem mjeseca a to je tu. 

Jedan primjerak cemo cuvati za naseg sina (Boze, kako je sladak, rijecima se ne da opisati  :Heart:  ), kako bi mu jednoga dana mogli objasniti posvojenje i da osjeti koliko je bio voljen i prije no sto smo ga posvojili, a da ne spominjim tu ogromnu kolicinu ljubavi koju smo osjetili vec pri prvom susretu i svakim danom sve vise.

Vec kada pisete o iskustvima prilikom zvanja centara, nisam imala losih iskustava, i stvarno smo imali srece da smo zaobisli traumu i razocarenje "uzeg kruga" pri odabiru posvojitelja, sto inace smatram na neki nacin okrutnim, ali sjecam se jednog poziva jednom od centara gdje nam je bilo receno da cemo jako tesko, gotovo nikako posvojiti malo dijete bez "veze" i "koverte" jer to tako ide....


Nismo se dali omesti, zaista smo isli do kraja cistog obraza i krajnje posteno i samo da vam jos jednom posvjedocim da ipak ima dobrih socijalnbih radnika, postenih i predanih svom poslu i da se dijete MOZE posvojiti i bez veze i bez novaca i poklona i svega inog.

Zaista vam dajem maximalnu podrsku u ostvarenju vaseg predivnog cilja i budite  strpljivi ali i uporni, zaista uporni i zovite!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

jutro....  :Coffee:  vas čeka....
*Chris* i *Vlvl* vaše priče su prekrasne.....i upravo to mi daje nadu da ću i ja biti tata jednom malom zlatu...
Hvala vam što ste svoje iskustvo podijelili s nama!!!
*pahuljičica* žao mi je, što do sada niste imali sreće....bit će idući put, ne gubite nadu...

Željno iščekujem slijedeća iskustva  :Cekam:  , a do tada svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

I nas su, kao i emanuel, s raznih strana plašili da je dijete nemoguće posvojiti bez veze. Čuli smo upravo grozne priče, neću ih prenositi, zbog kojih smo se silno uzrujavali i žestili unaprijed. 
Međutim, odlučili smo da nećemo ni pokušavati pronaći vezu. Neki su nam savjetovali češće ići u dom za nezbrinutu djecu, ostvariti kontakt s osobljem i nadati se da će nam najaviti kad će neko dijete biti za posvojenje, i možda reći koju dobru riječ za nas ljudima u centru koji o tome odlučuju. Ni to nismo htjeli. Meni se činilo nemogućim odlaziti među tu djecu i izlagati sebe i njih pojačavanju želje da imamo jedni druge, a bez stvarne nade da će se to i desiti. 
Priznajem, da se godinu ili dvije nije baš ništa dešavalo, možda bismo razmotrili i tu opciju. 

Tako, kad su nas nazvali iz ona dva centra, nismo nikad ni čuli za njih, a ni oni za nas, sve do našeg pisma. U razgovoru sa soc. radnicama u oba centra stekli smo dojam da se doista trude toj djeci pronaći što bolji dom. (Za razliku od one jedne s kojom smo razgovarali telefonom, koja je imala bolesnu djecu pod svojom brigom, ali nije se aktivno trudila naći nešto za njih. Ponekad si mislim da je možda do tad već bila obeshrabrena bezuspješnim pokušajima, ali ipak...)

Znate, tih prvih nekoliko tjedana, dok smo dobivali samo negativne odgovore i ona dva-tri o mogućnosti posvojenja djece s posebnim potrebama, to nam se razdoblje činilo predugo. Ali s vremenom su uslijedili i drugi pozivi ili informacije o djeci za posvojenje (od godine dana starosti na dalje) i stizali su još mjesecima. Ja ne kažem da bi nas bilo koji od tih centara izabrao, ali nekako mi se čini da je tih poziva bilo više nego što sad čujem od vas. 
Uvijek smo se pitali je li to bilo zato što smo napisali vrlo kratko i slatko pismo, koje se ljudima u centrima svidjelo, ili zato što smo naveli da smo spremni posvojiti dijete do 10 godina. Paradoksalno, ali mislim da nas je naša spremnost da posvojimo veće dijete učinila na neki način zanimljivijima čak i onim centrima koji su imali manju djecu. 

I još želim reći da je četvero djece  :Saint:  čije smo priče upoznali na ta naša dva razgovora taknulo moje srce upravo onako kako sam unaprijed i mislila, i zbog čega nikako nisam htjela ići po domovima i upoznavati djecu. Sve ovo vrijeme često mislim na njih i molim se da im je dobro.

Šaljem vam svima puno   :Kiss:  i želim da što prije ostvarite svoje snove.

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da su te priče o vezama i novcu više priče nego istina. Ne mogu tvrditi da toga nema, ali znam puno posvojitelja - dvoje od onih koje poznam tražili su preporuke za posvojenje (što je OK), a nitko nije podmićivao da bi dobio dijete. 

Za sebe mogu reći da sam dobila taj famozni poziv pet dana nakon što sam poslala molbe po CZSS iz mjesta u kojem nikad prije toga nisam bila, nismo tamo nikoga poznavali, nitko nas nije preporučivao, bilo je to bez ikakvih potezanja za rukav. Dijete je imalo godinu dana i bilo je savršeno. Nije bilo "užeg kruga" -  temeljem molbe su nas pozvali na razgovor, samo nas i nakon tog razgovora odlučili da nam daju našeg M. Nakon posvojenja M. zvali su nas za još nekoliko djece - za neke od njih sigurno bismo se bili odlučili da nismo imali M. Kao i VLvl, često mislim na njih. 

Mi smo sada već 2,5 godine čekalice za drugo dijete. U tom periodu pokušavala sam ovo što kaže Vlvl, to jest pisati u domove i preko njih doći do informacija o tome gdje ima djece. To nije dobar put, jer procedura ne teče preko domova. Ti možeš saznati za neku djecu, razmišljaš o njihovoj sudbini, vezuješ se za njih, ali o njima odlučuju CZSS. Od tih drugih pokušaja sam davno odustala i zovem samo CZSS. Veze ni ovaj puta ne tražim.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

....mi si dali malo truda pa danas zvrcnuli par centara, ali većinom su godišnji odmori, pa tim nije u cijelosti u centru , ili se ništa novog nije dogodilo, a kamoli pokrenulo  :Crying or Very sad:  
....zašto je to tako sporo.....  :Sad:

----------


## sanja74

Strpljenja!   :Kiss:  

Mislila sam da ćemo godinama čekati naše malo Zlato. A poziv za nju je uslijedio u jako kratkom roku nakon što smo odaslali molbe. Brojali smo sekunde dok je nismo mogli povesti doma.
Poslije (i u toku posvojenja naše kćeri) su nas zvali za još neku dječicu. Ne znači da bi ih dobili, ali barem smo bili u krugu "razmatranja". Mislim da je i to puno, i pokazuje da se nešto dešava. 
Često se uhvatim u razmišljanju što bi bilo da im nismo rekli odmah da već imamo K., nego se pojavili na razgovoru i rekli kako smo zainteresirani za to drugo dijete. Al.. prošla baba s kolačima..  :Razz: 

Stvarno mislim da naša posvojena dječica dobiju obitelji baš stvorene za njih. Mi, da smo mogli "crtati" ne bi uspjeli zamisliti i poželjeti dijete kakvo smo dobili. Iz dana u dan uživamo u njoj.. i divimo se. Meni je to prekrasno kad MM i ja zaustavimo pogled na njoj, pa se pogledamo međusobno i nasmješimo, a na licima nam treperi osmjeh tipa "savršena je.. i TOLIKO naša..".. 
To je nešto što se isplati čekati, i za što se isplati boriti, zivkati, biti dosadan...

----------


## LeeLoo

> Strpljenja!   
> 
> Mislila sam da ćemo godinama čekati naše malo Zlato. A poziv za nju je uslijedio u jako kratkom roku nakon što smo odaslali molbe. Brojali smo sekunde dok je nismo mogli povesti doma.
> Poslije (i u toku posvojenja naše kćeri) su nas zvali za još neku dječicu. Ne znači da bi ih dobili, ali barem smo bili u krugu "razmatranja". Mislim da je i to puno, i pokazuje da se nešto dešava. 
> Često se uhvatim u razmišljanju što bi bilo da im nismo rekli odmah da već imamo K., nego se pojavili na razgovoru i rekli kako smo zainteresirani za to drugo dijete. Al.. prošla baba s kolačima.. 
> 
> Stvarno mislim da naša posvojena dječica dobiju obitelji baš stvorene za njih. Mi, da smo mogli "crtati" ne bi uspjeli zamisliti i poželjeti dijete kakvo smo dobili. Iz dana u dan uživamo u njoj.. i divimo se. Meni je to prekrasno kad MM i ja zaustavimo pogled na njoj, pa se pogledamo međusobno i nasmješimo, a na licima nam treperi osmjeh tipa "savršena je.. i TOLIKO naša..".. 
> To je nešto što se isplati čekati, i za što se isplati boriti, zivkati, biti dosadan...


...tako su i nas...  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

vlvl, sanja74, zdenka, chris, emanuel vaše priče su prekrasne, toliko tople, iskrene....od   :Heart:   vam čestitam na dječici....
i ja ću biti tata, hvala na lijepim željama... i ja vama želim isto....
 :Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ono što sam htjela posebno naglasiti je da se ne morate bojati niti razmišljati da se od vas očekuje novac. Ja sam išla s time da mito ne želim dati, a pogotovo ne želim platiti za dijete. Htjela sam da to bude, onako kao što kaže Sanja, da nam dođe dijete stvoreno za nas, da nam ga pošalje Bog, a ne odeblja koverta. To se i dogodilo i to tako brzo da još ni danas ne mogu vjerovati kako je to bilo. Ali zato za drugo dijete vježbamo strpljenje.

Mnogo puta sam kritizirala CZSS zbog njihovog rada, ali zaista mogu reći da nikada još nisam čula konkretan slučaj da se od nekoga tražio novac i da je netko platio za dijete, a poznam puno ljudi koji su posvojili djecu. Hoću vam reći, budite uporni, zovite i ne podliježite strahovima.

 :Love:

----------


## emanuel

Kupila sam jutros casopis "Moje dijete" i toplo vam ga preporucujem. Nasa prica je pod naslovom "Kako smo dobili naseg anđela", sa slikicama naseg anđela s mamom i tatom  :Heart:  .

Pucam od srece i ponosa. :D 


Sanja, dobro si ovo opisala i moram reci da i nas ovo totalno opisuje: _Iz dana u dan uživamo u njoj.. i divimo se. Meni je to prekrasno kad MM i ja zaustavimo pogled na njoj, pa se pogledamo međusobno i nasmješimo, a na licima nam treperi osmjeh tipa "savršena je.. i TOLIKO naša..".. 
To je nešto što se isplati čekati, i za što se isplati boriti, zivkati, biti dosadan..._

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

emanuel reci molim te jel to u broju od kolovoza i jel to časopis od Lise ( moje dijete), i kaj je na naslovnici?
Pitam zato što je MŽu  prodavačica  :Razz:   uvjeravala da je br. od srpnja NOVI br. koji je stigao prije par dana, a kako je u najlonu nije ga mogla prelistati....
Hvala...

----------


## Tiwi

Navratila sam samo da vam posaljem virtualni   :Love:   i   :Heart:  .

Kupila sam danas casopis (na naslovnici pise Posvajanje djeteta, pa nemrete fulati) i procitala - ma reci cu vam samo da sam citala na poslu i plakala, toliko mi je bilo dirljivo. 

Ja sam sigurna da nas nasa djeca izabiru, pa nas onda traze i na ovaj ili onaj nacin nadju. 

 :Kiss:

----------


## emanuel

Tata, velikim zutim slovima pise MOJE DIJETE, broj je od Kolovoza, Lisin casopis.

Uocljivi podnaslov je Veliki test kolica, a manji podnaslov je Posvajanje djeteta i ispod zutim slovima pise Prica o ostvarenom roditeljstvu.

Mi smo na stranici 77 i 78.

Tiwi   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## odra

Emanuel, ja pročitala i ostala skroz naskroz ganuta! Prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

emanuel, tvoju priču poznajem i odavde s foruma, ali nestrpljivo sam čekala časopis i pročitala je u jednom dahu. Dirnuta sam kao i prvi put. 
Drago mi je da ste se tu priču odlučili podijeliti i s neforumskim čitateljstvom. Tako je topla i daje nadu. 
 :Love:  vama i   :Kiss:  malom veselom dečku.

----------


## sanja74

i mi pročitali   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prekrasno si to napisala!   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Predivno draga   :Love:  

Ljubi malog miša   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

Draga Em,
kupila, procitala, zaplakala - DIVNO!!!
Ljubim te stari druze!

----------


## pahuljičica

emanuel vaša priča je prekrasna.  :Love:

----------


## emanuel

Da, nasa zivotna prica je zaista carobna iz razloga sto smo postali roditelji jednom tako malom, slatkom, izuzetno pametnom djetetu.

Uskoro cemo krenuti u novi postupak i nadati se jos jednom takvom sretnom kraju  :Heart:  

I vama zelim vasu osobnu sretnu pricu i sretan kraj iste  :Heart:  

Shiny je kriva za sve, pa joj stoga saljem   :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

imamo ga i mi.....časopis.... :D 
tekst je zaista poseban, kao i vaš sam postupak posvojenja...jako lijepo....

----------


## ina33

emanuel, pročitala   :Heart:  !

----------


## LeeLoo

...i mi pročitali-  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

trebamo puno vaših vibrica, jer ne biste vjerovali :shock: pozvani smo na razgovor za malog limača!!!
 Toliko smo uzbuđeni što su izabrali baš nas da sam morao ovo podijeliti s vama.
Ne nadamo se previše, a opet nadamo se svemu.  :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

ajme tata, sve moguce vibre,molitve sada u ovom trenutku upucujem vama  :D  :D 

taaaakooo saaaaam sreetnaaaa.


Na razgovoru samo budite ono sto jeste, i vjerujte,vjerujteeee da je ovo malo bice vase. Jer je, sigurno!

Jedva cekam vijesti, dobre vijesti!

----------


## Zdenka2

> trebamo puno vaših vibrica, jer ne biste vjerovali :shock: pozvani smo na razgovor za malog limača!!!
>  Toliko smo uzbuđeni što su izabrali baš nas da sam morao ovo podijeliti s vama.
> Ne nadamo se previše, a opet nadamo se svemu.


Valjda se je svemir urotio...

----------


## ina33

I ja ću biti tata, vibram svim srcem   :Heart:  !

----------


## malezija

:Heart:  Vibriramo iz dubine srca! :D  :D

----------


## pahuljičica

:D  :D  :D 
Sretno i šaljem vam puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~.  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

I ja ću biti tata, nadam se da će uskoro osvanuti i blog s tim nazivom   :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> I ja ću biti tata, nadam se da će uskoro osvanuti i blog s tim nazivom   
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ potpisujem   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Vibramo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

hvala vam svima na vibrama.
 :Heart:  Divne ste.  :Love:  
Razgovor je sutra, limač ima 3 godine, 5 parova je u užem krugu ( jel to puno? ) :? 
I ne bi bio dobar čovjek kad ne bi rekao HVALA onom tko  :Saint:   ( smijem javno? ) nas je "uputio" na taj centar.

----------


## čokolada

ponekad se baš sve uroti ZA nas, pa ma kako strahovali i ne željeli se previše nadati   :Heart:  .
~~~~~~~ da je to baš ovaj put. sutra su moje misli s vama.

----------


## LeeLoo

~~~

----------


## leonessa

Vibram svim   :Heart:  . Samo hrabro i  8) .

----------


## sanja74

puno ~~~ od nas troje!  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

I ja ću biti tata, vibram svim srcem!!!

----------


## nela

~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Želim vam da uspijete!  :Heart:

----------


## camel

sretno sutra.

----------


## alanovamama

Predivno, a svim čekalicama puno sreće i da što prije primite djetešce u zagrljaj.

----------


## camel

i ja ću biti tata kako je prošlo?
potpun izvještaj molim.   :Smile:

----------


## otocanka

> i ja ću biti tata kako je prošlo?
> potpun izvještaj molim.


I ja virkam i  :Raspa:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

prošlo je....
došli tamo.Doćekale nas dvije gospođe i odmah sam pomislio" sam i blažen među ženama", no u sobi je ipak bilo i pojačanje s moje strane. Muški član tima :D .Odmah mi je laknulo.
Razgovor-početna trema, unakrsno ispitivanje ( nešto kao na obradi)
a onda detalji o limaču ( to ću zadržat za sebe). Mi smo bili 3. par, nakon nas još 2.
Obećali nas nazvat u ponedjeljak i obavjestit o svojoj odluci.
E sad  MŽ ( ah žensko!  :Grin:  ) odmah nakon razgovora kaže da  (ono vaše 6 čulo  :Wink:  ) ima osjećaj da nećemo imati sreće, jer su rekli da je mali plavi, a mi onako više tamni, a gledaju i na fizičku sličnost.
A ja ....ne mislim ništa. Neka bude kak biti mora.
Hvala svima na vibrama  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> i ja ću biti tata kako je prošlo?
> potpun izvještaj molim.


ako sam bio malo škrt na riječima, samo recite, mogu ja i bolje  :Laughing:

----------


## davorka

Mislim da je leonessa baš rekla da su oni crni mediteranski tipovi, a dečkić im je plav. Želim vam sreću u ponedjeljak.   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pahuljičica

:Yes:  vibram do ponedjeljka... A to što fizički niste slični ne znači da nemate šanse kao i drugi parovi. Sretno.....

----------


## ina33

Vibram svim srcem!

----------


## camel

> Vibram svim srcem!


i ja.

----------


## Vlvl

i ja ću biti tata
čekamo i nadamo se s vama

----------


## tokidoki

Sretno i od nas!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Moram reći da mislim da je fizička sličnost potpuno nebitna stvar. Kad posvojimo dijete ne tražimo sebi klona niti prikrivamo posvojenje. Mi smo u školici puno razgovarali o tome i baš je bilo rečeno da nikako ne smijemo forsirati priče o sličnosti između nas i djeteta, jer to u njegovoj glavi znači da ignoriramo njegovo biološko porijeklo. Eto, u mom slučaju redovito padaju primjedbe. "Ajme, što je sladak! Ali nema ništa od mame.! A ja kažem: Ima, ono što se ne vidi.

Puno sreće vam želim.

----------


## ina33

Zdenka2, odgovor ti je super   :Heart: .

----------


## otocanka

I ja ću biti tata, danas je utorak   :Cekam:  
Nadam se da ste u gužvi jer nabavljate robicu i sobicu za svog limača   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> I ja ću biti tata, danas je utorak   
> Nadam se da ste u gužvi jer nabavljate robicu i sobicu za svog limača


 :D  :D  :D Tako nekako, al više smo na onom papirnatom dijelu i u stisci s vremenom.Javim se čim uhvatim sekundu više.  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:D  :D  :D 
 :Cekam:  
ma daj, tata...pa treba nam samo tri riječi: dobili smo ga!   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

i ja ću biti tata,   :Heart:  

jedva čekamo vašu priču.

----------


## otocanka

> otocanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ja ću biti tata, danas je utorak   
> Nadam se da ste u gužvi jer nabavljate robicu i sobicu za svog limača  
> 
> 
>  :D  :D  :D Tako nekako, al više smo na onom papirnatom dijelu i u stisci s vremenom.Javim se čim uhvatim sekundu više.


Jeeeeeeeeee!!!  :D  Čestitam!!!!!    :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Super!   :D 
Čim uhvatite više vremena dajte više detalja.

----------


## ina33

Ajmeeeee!!!! Pa čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## malezija

:D  :D ,Jedva ćekamo vašu priću!

----------


## davorka

Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Super za malog plavog mišića!

----------


## ENI_MIA

Ma bravo tata, čestitke od srca  :D  to se zove uspjeh, svaka čast!!!!
pusice tebi i TŽ   :Kiss:   jedva čekam da nas malo više izvjestiš o svemu  :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ajme, jedva čekam detalje  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :D

----------


## nela

Bravoooooooo!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Predivno je što nas je sve više i više!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

evo konačno malo slobodnog vremena.
prvo svima, ali svima, hvala na vibrama i podršci.
jučer oko podne su nam javili da ako smo za , limač je naš.
i od tada pa do sada jurimo za papirima, dokumentima, a Go su pa baš i ne ide sve glatko.
u međuvremenu smo obišli i dječje dućane.
sutra smo sa limačem  :Heart:   :D   :Heart:  .
ma još smo u šoku i izvan sebe, nadam se da shvaćate.
kad ova strka malo prođe obećajem da ću vam sve detaljno napisati, jer trenutno nam je u interesu sakupiti što prije sve papire, da limač brzo dođe doma ( :shock:  još ne vjerujem da se to zaista dogodilo nama!)

----------


## ZO

:D  :D  :D milijun bi smajlića stavila da mogu, podsjećam na ovu prekrasnu rečenicu koju svaki put čitam, a pokazala se velikom istinom:
*kad nešto stvarno i istinski želiš iz sveg srca, onda se i svemir uroti da to dobiješ..*  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Čestitke od   :Heart:  ...
A ova tvrdnja je zaista istinita; kad nešto stvarno i istinski želiš iz sveg srca, onda se i svemir uroti da to dobiješ..  
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

Još jednom čestitam do neba  :D !

----------


## camel

pa ovo je stvarno za nepovjerovat. fenomenalnooo.
 :D

----------


## uporna

Čestitam :D  :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

tata jos jednom cestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zorica

Menjaj nik, jer ti si TATA! Cestitke od srca :D

----------


## tokidoki

Prekrasno! Radujemo se s vama i čekamo detalje!!!   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:D danas smo upoznali malog predivnog,  preslatkog, ma najslađeg limača na ovom svijetu. To je zaista jedan neopisivi događaj.
Susret je bio prepun emocija (u početku s naše strane, na rastanku s njegove). Bilo je tu smijeha, suza, zagrljaja.
Zaista ne nalazim riječi, kojima bih mogao, taj naš susret, to naše prvo zajedničko druženje, prenjeti vama.
Sve je bilo savršeno i živimo za trenutak kad će limač zauvijek doći u naš dom i postati samo naš.  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

> Sve je bilo savršeno i živimo za trenutak kad će limač zauvijek doći u naš dom i postati samo naš.


i onda ćeš biti *tata*...

----------


## pahuljičica

I ja ću biti tata, šaljem vam 1000  :Kiss:   i pozitivnih ~~~ da limač što prije dođe doma i da postanete mala obitelj....  :Gumi-gumi:  

I ja ću biti tata je "otvorio sezonu" posvojenja, nadam se da će se tako i dalje nastaviti...i da ćemo uskoro svi dobiti svoje limače  :Heart:

----------


## camel

i ja ću biti tata prije svega moje najiskrenije čestitke.
malo sam i zasuzila na tvoj post.
 to je tak predivno. to malo biće bit će vaše.
zauvijek.
 :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> I ja ću biti tata je "otvorio sezonu" posvojenja, nadam se da će se tako i dalje nastaviti...i da ćemo uskoro svi dobiti svoje limače


i ja se nadam da ste sad svi vi na redu za svoje limače.
i još jednom svima  :Kiss:  od mene i MŽ

----------


## ina33

Tata,   :Heart:  !

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

i ja ću biti tata, 
otkad sam na ovom forumu prvi put svjedočim posvajanju, 
u stvari, prvi put u životu izuzev naše priče, 
i to je čudo jedno, kao da gledam rađanje zvijezde, sretna sam i dirnuta vašim posebnim trenucima.
Puno pozdrava vama dvoma i pusica maleckom. 
A kad malo dođete sebi htjeli bismo i detalje.   :Grin:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

[quote="Vlvl"]A kad malo dođete sebi htjeli bismo i detalje.  quote]

dalje?Nema još dalje, još smo na početku, u papirologiji. Malo nam je nezgodno jer oboje radimo a MŽ nema na temelju čega dobiti slobodne dane ( pošto papirnato još ništa nije riješeno), tako da se snalazimo na sve moguće načine ( dobro je jedino što ja radim u smjenama pa u jutro stignem dosta toga obaviti )
Sutra bi trebali otići u centar "na posljednji dogovor", odnijet dokumente i onda slijedi čekanje...
Inače limač će u 12 mj. navršiti 3 godine, ima prekrasne velike oči ( i nije tako plav kao što su nam rekli  :Wink:  ), preslatko dijete, željno ljubavi, maženja-ma tu se rodila ljubav na 1. pogled-obostrano!!
Ako vas još nešto zanima, tu sam  :Bouncing:

----------


## ina33

I ja ću biti tata, ma, u stvari, tata, prekrasno! Zaista se osjećam kao da dijelim vašu sreću  :Smile: ! Ostvarno posvojenje je stvarno nešto posebno, neka vam je sa srećom, uživajte vas troje  :Heart: !

----------


## čokolada

Tata   :Heart:  , izmislite neko bolovanje dok se ne sredi posvojiteljski dopust, vjerujem da će vam svaki liječnik izaći u susret. Mi smo malenu dobili nakon 10 dana doma, a papiri su bili gotovi tek za više od 3 tjedna (ja dobila bolovanje zbog istegnuća tetiva   :Grin:   - profesionalna deformacija).
Uživajte u uzbuđenju i ljubite malog princa   :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

Sad će još 2-3 posvojenja u rujnu...znate da uvijek dolaze u valovima  8)

----------


## malezija

Tata,uživajte u svakoj minuti od srca vam čestitamo  :Heart:  !
Čokolada nadam se da si u pravu,i želim ti čvrsto vjerovati! :D .

----------


## maja1

super vijesti... čestitam od srca i uživajte...  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Tata,uživajte u svakoj minuti od srca vam čestitamo  !
> Čokolada nadam se da si u pravu,i želim ti čvrsto vjerovati! :D .


Tata,  :Heart:

----------


## gejsha

:D Tata  :D 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Otvorim forum nakon par dana nesurfanja i prvi topic koji sam otvorila bio je upravo ovaj, stvarno sam mislila na vas i BINGO  :D  :D  :D ,
prekrasne vijesti.


Tata, najiskrenije vam cestitam, svim troma. Sada ste TROCLANA OBITELJ!

Zaista se radujem od srca i cestitam vam na prinovi   :Wink:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Sad će još 2-3 posvojenja u rujnu...znate da uvijek dolaze u valovima  8)


riječi ti se 100 puta pozlatile  :Saint:  

Tata, još jednom čestitam.  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

cure drage MŽ je danas pričala sa našom SR i rekla joj ona da sutra kad donesemo papire, ako su OK dat će nam da limača preko vikenda uzmemo doma!!!  :Preskace uze:  
Nama bi to super odgovaralo, jer mi smo iz jednog grada, centar u drugom gradu dosta udaljen od nas, a limač je u trećem gradu ( i bez obzira što smo debelo zagazili u minus-financijski, ne možemo odoljeti a da bar na sat vremena ne odemo do njega.)
Današnji susret s njim me posebno fascinirao jer je u par navrata imao takve "provale" da smo MŽ i ja ostali šokirani.
jedna od njih je bila da mu je MŽ nešto objašnjavala o tome kaj ga čeka kod nas doma, a on je ko veliki onako zamišljeno rekao "AAAHA", a kad smo odlazili teta mu je rekla reci PA-PA mami i tati, a on ju pogleda, onako ozbiljno i veli "pa-pa teta, "limač" ide pa-pa i traži da ga uzmem u ruke.
Do sada nismo imali bliske susrete sa malom djecom i sve ovo nam je nešto novo i fascinantno i zaista nešto posebno.  :Saint:   :Heart:  

Držite fige da bu sve OK i da će vikend provesti sa nama.  :Joggler:

----------


## Chriss

Čestitke i od mene! Jako, jako lijepo. Nadam se da vas neću udaviti svojim impresijama, ali mislim da vam naša iskustva mogu pomoći u ovom periodu slatkog iščekivanja. Mi smo pred devet mjeseci usvojili curicu koja je kad smo je upoznali imala nešto manje od 4 godine. Od kad smo bili na razgovoru u CZSS(kada su nam odmah dali i potvrdu s kojom smo je mogli isti dan upoznati u domu - CZSS je bio u jednom gradu, dom u drugom - srećom u istom u kojem i mi živimo), u dom u posjete smo išli doslovno svaki dan u periodu od nešto manje od 2 mjeseca koliko je trebalo da se riješi sva papirologija, a koja nije uključivala samo naše prikupljanje papira, već i čekanje da rješenje o usvojenju postane pravomoćno. Koliko mi se to tada činilo dugo, toliko sam danas zahvalna što nam dijete koje je već formirano (jer klinci od 3-4 godine to zaista i jesu) i koje u domu ima uspostavljene emocionalne veze nije došlo doma odmah (čitaj: u roku od desetak dana) jer bi to bilo kao da ga je netko doslovno iščupao iz okruženja koje je zasigurno voljelo i bilo vezano uz ljude tamo. Tako smo prošli i fazu njenog totalnog oduševljenja prema nama, i prve pasivne agresije, i bunta i ponovnog oduševljenja... U prvih par naših posjeta nije niti znala da ćemo joj biti mama i tata obzirom da su socijalne radnice i psihologica preporučile da se to ne komunicira dok se vidi kako ćemo međusobno kliknuti. Zatim se  nju se počelo pripremati da će dobiti mamu i tatu, a onda smo je prvo dobili jednu nedjelju na poludnevni izlet, a onda nakon toga smo do završetka postupka dobili priliku provoditi s njom doslovno svaki vikend kada je kod nas doma redovno i spavala. Sve u svemu, odnos se gradio i zaista u dva mjeseca smo joj prirodno postajali sve više mama i tata, tako da je k nama došla jako dobro pripremljena, već je poznala i ključnu širu obitelj i sve to joj je pomoglo da nas danas zaista smatra jedinim roditeljima (termin za biološkog roditelja koji je sama smislila  - teta koja me rodila). Sigurna sam da vas čeka jako uzbudljivo razdoblje i preporučam vam da u njemu jednako uživate (mislim na čekanje), kao što ćete uživati i u roditeljstvu. A kad malecki dođe doma, tek onda kreće pravi show (u pozitivnom smislu - naravno). I nemojte se opterećivati izgledom, jer u ovom tipu odnosa dotiču se duše. Puno sreće pravoj novoj obitelji od naše male obitelji!

----------


## Zorica

Drzimo fige da vam vikend bude u punom sastavu :D

----------


## ina33

Naravno da držimo palčeve :D !

----------


## nela

I kod nas je bilo tako: centar, dom i naše prebivalište u tri grada. Mi smo se na tjedan dana bili "preselili" u blizinu doma  kako bi dijete mogli svakodnevno posjećivati, a onda smo dobili dozvolu da ga povedemo kući gdje smo dočekali i pravomoćnost rješenja, tako da se više nismo razdvajali.

Držim palčeve da što prije budete na okupu!   :Heart:

----------


## sagres

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 Nemrem verovat, odem na GO, vratim se i gle divnih vjesti!
 Čestitam TATA, šaljem najbolje vibre ~~~~~~~~~~da što prije budete u punom sastavu kod vas doma i to za stalno.
Čovječe kak sam sretna ko da se to nama događa. Sva sam se naježila kad sam čitala, a suze ne treba niti spominjati.
 Baš si razmišljam kaj da radim sad je vrijeme GO, zvati ne zvati? :? 
Ma zvatiiiiiiiii!!!! Kaj ću dobiti čekanjem? 

 :D    :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## ronin

Tata iskrene čestitke!!!!
Čitavši ovaj topic od početka konstantno su mi se izmjenjivali smijeh i suze!  :Heart:  

Želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta,uživajte u vašoj maloj ljubavi!On vam je bio suđen od trenutka kada se rodio,a sad vas je pronašao.
Pronašao je svoj put kući.  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

papiri i dokumenti predani :D . Sad čekamo da oni to pravno riješe.
Dobili smo dopuštenje da sutra od 8 u jutro smijemo limača uzeti, ali na žalost do navečer ga moramo vratiti  :Sad:  .
Drugih novosti nema. Današnje druženje (nama je opet bilo posebno), šetnjica u pratnji "odgovorne" osobe, malo smo se fotkali, papali sladoled ( obažava jagodu )  :Smile:  , pričali ( na njegovom nama još nerazgovjetnom jeziku ), no s vremenom ćemo ga naučiti; do sad smo već neke riječi pohvatali. Fasciniran je sa kosom Mž i konstantno ju draga, mota oko sebe, "slaže frizuru" (  mora da će biti frizer  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  - već sad ima potencijala ).   :Heart:  
Mogao bi ja još puno, jer nama je svaki trenutak dragocjen i poseban, al bit ću pristojan i neću vas "  :Shy kiss:  gnjaviti"

----------


## malezija

Ma kakvo gnjavjenje,topim se  :Heart:  .Uživajte sutra!

----------


## pahuljičica

ja uživam u tvojim postovima, pa te MOLIM, daj još malo....malo više....ma najviše kolko možeš...
 :Cekam:   :Cekam:  Priča je zaista prekrasna...

*Sagres*, ja sam danas aktivno počela zvati centre ( ovih dana sam si uzela GO po tom pitanju ), istini za volju ništa se nigdje ne događa, ali moj savjet ti je ZOVI  :Klap:

----------


## camel

tata   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

Tata, tvoj avatar.... jel to limač?
Preslatki je  :Heart:  
Kako je prošlo subotnje druženje sa limačem?  :Saint:

----------


## mareena

I ja ću biti tata, tj. TATA, :D  :D  :D  Čestitam!!!

Kako je prošao vikend?

----------


## misecina

tata,iskrene čestitke  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ronin

S nestrpljenjem očekujem izvještaj s vikenda!  :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

tata, pričaj nam..  :Smile:

----------


## Engls

Tata ne   :Cekam:  samo ja... :D  :D  :D

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

kao što sam neć na pisao, u subotu u jutro nešto prije 8 otišli smo po limača. Teta mu je spakirala neke njegove stvari, objasnila nam kada i kaj jede, kada ide na spavanje i sl.
Vožnja je protekla mirno, sjedio je u AS sa MŽ( nije ona bila u As, već na zadnjem sicu sa njim) i promatrao svijet oko sebe, aute, drveće.
Kad smo konačno stigli, unjeli ga u stan, složio je neku grimasu i počeo plakati.I to je trajalo nekih dobrih pola sata, jednostavno ga sa ničim nismo mogli utješiti, samo je stajao i plakao.Kad se konačno smirio. počeo je polako i nesigurno promatrati novu okolinu i sve ovo što ga okružuje. Za jelo također nije bio zainteresiran, a kad je došlo vrijeme spavanja, i kad smo ga stavili u kinderbad-opet je počeo plakati, tako da smo na kraju svo troje legli na krevet, i tada je uspio zaspati. 
Kad se probudio, bio je ko novi limač, prvo je došao u kuhinju i tražio papati, kasnije je počeo razgledavati i dirati sve stvari u stanu (jedini problem je što on ne zna kaj znači riječ NE ili to se ne smije dirati, tako da smo ostali bez keramičke figurice, koja je završila na podu u 1000 komadića). 
Ne znam koliko trogodišnjaci pričaju ali naš limač zna dosta riječi, ali ne zna složiti rečenicu, tako da su njegove rečenice nama jako fascinantne i zanimljive, al moram se malo pohvaliti-ono što mi je bilo preslatko za čuti bila je njegova izjava MŽ " Ti moja mama", a kad nešto želi primi mene za ruku i kaže " tata, to....i uperi prstičem". Prihvatio je nove riječi "mama i tata" u svom riječniku, al vjerujem da će morati proči malo vremena dok shvati njihovo značenje.
Sve u svemu bilo je to jedno zanimljivo druženje.
Još puno toga moramo jedni o drugima naučiti, al siguran sam u to da je ovo privikavanje, tj. povremenno druženje u našem stanu, puno bolje za djete, nego kad ga se odmah odvede iz doma ili udomitelja i stavi u novu sredinu. Mislim da djeci treba vremena da se naviknu na nešto novo.


*pahuljičica je napisala:*


> Tata, tvoj avatar.... jel to limač?


je limač je  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Tata,   :Heart:  !

----------


## otocanka

Tata   :Love:  

Ovo plakanje se nama događalo tijekom noći, tj. kad su spavali. I trajalo je nekih dva - tri mjeseca. Trebalo im je vremena da se priviknu na novonastalu situaciju, a mislim da im je i godila pažnja (konačno im netko posvećuje pažnju i "skače" na njihovo plakanje). To je način na koji nas klinci testiraju (barem sam si ja to tako protumačila   :Grin:  ). 

Sve one fore - joooj, razmazit ćeš ih, ... cendraju bezveze ... i sl. - sam stavila na ignore i ravnala se prema svom instinktu. 

Kada su postali sigurni da ćemo ih zagrliti i tješiti, i noćno plakanje je prestalo (priznajem da sam odahnula jer sam prestala razlikovati dan i noć   :Grin:  ).

Jedva čekam nastavak  :D

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:  
nemojte ga ni stavljati u kinderbet, u svojoj glavici povezuje ga s domom. Zato uživajte u zajedničkom uspavljivanju na velikom krevetu , čitanju priča i sl. (bez brige, neće do gimnazije spavati s vama   :Grin:  ). 
A . i nakon 2 i pol godine s nama ima ponekad napade 5-10 minutnog noćnog plača (doduše isključivo ako se jako premorila taj dan ili kad je bolesna).

----------


## ronin

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

plačem od sreće, jao kako je sladak   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

K. je plakala (pogotovo noću) u prvim danima/tjednima kod kuće. Smirila bi se dok sam je nosila i pričala joj.. Njima je to ogromna promjena. 
Sad ponovo ima povremeno noćne strahove i more.. al ne mislim da je to povezano sa Domom.
I mi uživamo u zajedničkom spavanju.   :Heart:  
A riječ "ne" klinac neće tako lako usvojiti.  :Smile:  Odnosno, shvatiti će što znači, ali to ne znači da će je i poslušati.  :Smile: 
K. jako dobro sve razumije, ali isto tako stalno "probija" granice.. i ako joj prođe jednom (jer smo preumorni, ili već nešto da reagiramo), poslije proba još 100 puta.

Baš mi je ljiepo čitati vaše događaje.

----------


## Vlvl

tata, razvesele me ove vaše male zgode i nezgode. Znam da uživate u svakom trenutku. Mi smo svi srcem uz vas.   :Love:  
Naš je miškec došao prevelik za zajedničko spavanje, napadaje plača i utjehu nunanjem. Već se ponašao kako je mislio da treba i da se od njega očekuje. Zato je u početku bilo teško otkriti kad ga nešto muči, tj. to se još vidjelo po smrknutom licu, ali što je to nešto, i kako da ga prestane mučiti... Dragocjeni su ovi vaši prvi dani kad možete pokazati svu ljubav i pružiti utjehu bez zadrške.

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:

----------


## sandraks

od srca Vam čestitam!!
bebač je skrooooz zgodan čovac 8) 
super mi je vaša priča jer ste vrlo brzo uspjeli doživjeti ono kaj mi svi s nestrpljenjem očekujemo! bravo za vas troje!

----------


## Zdenka2

Tata, i moj M. je plakao, danju ne, ali noću. Nismo forsirali da bude u kinderbetu. Uspavljivali smo ga na svom krevetu, uz čitanje i mažnju, a poslije bismo ga ili ostavili ili prenijeli u kinderbet (jako nemirno je spavao). Kada bi se u noći probudio dotapkao bi k nama i tako sve negdje do 4. godine. Sada dolazi samo ujutro. Puno ga mazite, ulijevajte mu sigurnost, neka osjeti da je vaš, da je siguran i voljen. A "ne" mora biti - to je važna riječ pomoću koje dijete uči granice. Da ne biste previše "nenekali" odlučite koji su vaši prioriteti i toga se držite. U nekim stvarima i vi morate popustiti (primjerice, zaboraviti porculanske figurice ili ih skloniti na sigurno na jedno 15 godina). 

Ovo s govorom, ne brini, to je uobičajena pojava kod domske djece, s kojima se nedovoljno razgovara. On će vrlo brzo nadoknaditi, vidjet ćeš kako to samo poteče. 

Uživajte u vašem preslatkom limaču!   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

uživam u tvojim dogodovštinama.....  :Smile:  
A mali Limač je .....  :Saint:

----------


## ENI_MIA

tata...limac   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

evo konačno kraj napornog dana. :D 
Hvala vam svima kaj ste uz nas i hvala na savjetima. 
Ovako, malo čitam te vaše i svoje postove i svi čekate nastavak priče ili želite detalje i sl.
Meni je to jako teško, jer ja bi mogao svaku minutu provedenu sa njim opisati u 1000 rečenica, al to nema smisla, pa vas molim, da bi ovo naše druženje na Forumu bilo vama i meni zanimljivo, pitajte kaj vas zanima ja ću o tome pisati-.  :Wink:  
Jučer nismo mogli ići Limaču i teta veli da je cijeli dan bio tužan  :Sad:   i na prozoru i svaki put kad bi netko ušao u sobu radosno bi se trzuo  , a danas kad smo došli veselju nije bilo kraja. :D  Sto puta je ponavljao "moja mama" "moj tata"  :Love:  i rastanak mu je jako teško pao. Pošto je MŽ na GO tražit ćemo da ga na 2 dana uzmemo doma ( da vidimo kako to po noći funkcionira) a i bake i djedovi su nestrpljivi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sanja74

> "ne" mora biti - to je važna riječ pomoću koje dijete uči granice. Da ne biste previše "nenekali" odlučite koji su vaši prioriteti i toga se držite.


Slažem se.  :Smile: 
I obratite pažnju, često se "ne" može izreći na puno drugin načina. A pravi "NE" ostaviti samo za bitne stvari. Riječi "pazi, oprezno, pusti.." su vrlo dobra zamjena. 

Sigurno vam je puno novih emocija i događaja.. i učiti ćete i vi od njega i on od vas svakodnevno. Na Rodi ima puno dobrih savjeta o odgoju. I preporuka za knjige koje ne bi bilo loše pročitati (ne kao kuharice, već kao smjernice i osnovu za razmišljanje..).

Recimo, mi smo često na početku upotrebljavali nešto tipa "bravo", a onda shvatili da ona ne očekuje našu pohvalu, već pažnju.. i sad kad se sama penje na tobogan (i sl) i zove nas, mi kažemo "vidim te".. A pohvale "čuvamo" za nove stvari koje nauči.. To sa "mama, vidi.." mi se jako svidjelo.

----------


## ina33

O, miš mali   :Heart:  ... Vibram da se papirologija čim prije riješi.

----------


## pahuljičica

> Jučer nismo mogli ići Limaču i teta veli da je cijeli dan bio tužan   i na prozoru i svaki put kad bi netko ušao u sobu radosno bi se trzuo  , al:


a ribica draga  :Sad:  .
Nadam se da papirologija neće trajati vječno  :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Tata  :Heart:  ,da se papiri brzo rješe.

----------


## ronin

> Jučer nismo mogli ići Limaču i teta veli da je cijeli dan bio tužan   i na prozoru i svaki put kad bi netko ušao u sobu radosno bi se trzuo  , a danas kad smo došli veselju nije bilo kraja.


slatkica malena!!!  :Sad:  

Da se papiri što brže srede i da mala ljubav što prije dođe k vama,zastalno!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Presladak je. Kako vas je brzo prihvatio, stvarno je tužno kako mu jedan dan falite.   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

evo samo kratko; 
sutra idemo po limača i ostaje do nedjelje !!!!!!!!  :Gumi-gumi:  
ipak je drugačije kad smo nas troje sami u svom domu...mislim da je to najbolji način da se međusobno bolje upoznamo.
A kao što sam rekao i bake i dede ne mogu dočekati. Za sad su ga vidjeli samo na slikama.
MŽ kaže da će joj ovo biti najduža noć.
sobica je spremna, kupili smo nešto odjeće, igračaka, higijenskih potrepština, dječje hrane ( nadam se da nešto nismo zaboravili?)
Pozdrav svima  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

bravo  :D   :Heart:

----------


## sagres

SUPER!  :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:  

MM i ja vam želimo nezaboravni produženi vikend.
Uživajte s malim mišekom i on s vama.
Presladak je!!!  :Trep trep:   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> SUPER!       
> 
> MM i ja vam želimo nezaboravni produženi vikend.
> Uživajte s malim mišekom i on s vama.
> Presladak je!!!


.....i ja.....mislim isto..........  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Tata, limač je presladak   :Love:  !

Vašem trogodišnjaku potrebna je ljubav, ljubav i samo ljubav. Mazite ga i ljubite kao da je beba. On treba nadoknaditi sve što je propustio. Međutim, ljubav podrazumijeva i postavljanje granica. Kako su cure već rekle, prilagodite stan životu s djetetom kako ga ne biste morali stalno opominjati, ali kad je nešto "ne", mora ostati "ne". I ovo je bitno: 


> I obratite pažnju, često se "ne" može izreći na puno drugin načina. A pravi "NE" ostaviti samo za bitne stvari. Riječi "pazi, oprezno, pusti.." su vrlo dobra zamjena.


"Prolistajte" stranice ovog foruma, naići ćete na mnoštvo korisnih savjeta.

Uživajte sa svojim djetetom, svaki trenutak je dragocjen.

Želim ti da se papiri što prije srede. Javi kako je prošao   :Preskace uze:  vikend.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

mi uživamo,al stvarno uživamao, a evo i pozdrava od našeg sina

*
Limač:*
fddfmfwečs,cdlsdfmvb f salfdmb b


A sad si vi to prevedite kako god želite  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> *
> Limač:*
> fddfmfwečs,cdlsdfmvb f salfdmb b
> 
> A sad si vi to prevedite kako god želite


Ja mislim da tu piše; 
"sretan sam što smo se međusobno našli i što ste vi moji roditelji. I jako vas volim."  :Heart:

----------


## camel

> i ja ću biti tata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> *
> Limač:*
> fddfmfwečs,cdlsdfmvb f salfdmb b
> 
> A sad si vi to prevedite kako god želite 
> ...


da, i ja tako pročitah.
 :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:Kiss:  za divne plave oci

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:

----------


## kijara

:Klap:   :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   "tata" želimo vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## coccinella

:Heart:

----------


## ronin

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Sin vam je prekrasan   :Saint:  

Svasta bi vam napisala jer sam zaista iscmoljila dosta suza na ovom topicu, zbog vase velike srece i srece vaseg anđela.

Mazite se, volite, uzivajte u svakom trenutku provedenom zajedno.

----------


## gejsha

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   riječi nisu potrebne...

----------


## alanovamama

Uživam u čitanju vaše priče

----------


## rinama

:Heart:  
...i spojili se napokon oni koji su dugo lutali tražeći jedno drugog.
prekrasna prića koja se tek počela pisati. hvala što si je podjelio s nama.
budite mu najbolji roditelji na svijetu, jer došao je na ovaj svijet samo zbog Vas. čestitam od srca, jako sam sretna zbog Vas.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

samo krattko da vas sve pozdravimo.  :Bye:  
Limač se "preselio" k nama, jer nakon ona 4 provedena dana kod nas, nastala je prava drama kad smo ga vratili. Plakao je kad smo se pozdravljali s tetom i njim, a nakon što smo otišli počeo je urlati, odbijao je sve oko sebe, jecao...strašno...Teta nas je zvala i sve nam ispričala i mi nazad po njega.
Dogovorili smo se da će ostati kod nas do pravomoćnosti riješenja (MŽ prestala raditi)  tako da ga više ne moramo vraćati teti. jako se vezao uz nas i tim vraćanjem mu samo nanosimo bol i zbrku u njegovoj maloj glavici.
Upoznao je sve članove uže obitelji, oduševljen je što ima 2 bake i 2 dede. Voli se maziti sa njima, voli kad mu baka priča priče, voli igračke.
Obožava svoju mamu i tako joj slatko tepa " mamica", kad mene zove obavezno "MOJ tata"...Ma preslatko.
Mi svi sretni zadovoljni, prava mala obitelj  :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## sanja74

tata, presretna sam zbog vas troje (i šire obitelji, naravno)  :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

super tata, veliki ljubac svima a pogotovo malom limaču...  :Heart:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Djetetu je očito trebala obitelj, što je s vama i dobio, i svaki trenutak bez vas bio je mučenje za njega. Drago mi je što su službene osobe imale razumijevanja, pa sad možete nastavit dalje bez razdvajanja. 
 :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

> samo krattko da vas sve pozdravimo.  
> Limač se "preselio" k nama, jer nakon ona 4 provedena dana kod nas, nastala je prava drama kad smo ga vratili. Plakao je kad smo se pozdravljali s tetom i njim, a nakon što smo otišli počeo je urlati, odbijao je sve oko sebe, jecao...strašno...Teta nas je zvala i sve nam ispričala i mi nazad po njega.
> Dogovorili smo se da će ostati kod nas do pravomoćnosti riješenja (MŽ prestala raditi)  tako da ga više ne moramo vraćati teti. jako se vezao uz nas i tim vraćanjem mu samo nanosimo bol i zbrku u njegovoj maloj glavici.
> Upoznao je sve članove uže obitelji, oduševljen je što ima 2 bake i 2 dede. Voli se maziti sa njima, voli kad mu baka priča priče, voli igračke.
> Obožava svoju mamu i tako joj slatko tepa " mamica", kad mene zove obavezno "MOJ tata"...Ma preslatko.
> Mi svi sretni zadovoljni, prava mala obitelj

----------


## pahuljičica

...mene nešto moj komp zeza u zadnje vrijeme....

htjela samo reći




> Obožava svoju mamu i tako joj slatko tepa " mamica", kad mene zove obavezno "MOJ tata"...Ma preslatko.


ovo me posebno dirnulo....riječi su suvišne...  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:

----------


## davorka

Predivno.   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

uživajte u svakom trenutku   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Doslovce se rastapam zbog vaše sreće!
Ipak,opis kako je plakao za vama mi je potjerao suze na oči!

Tako mi je drago da su imali razumijevanja i dali vam ga i prije nego što to postane i službeno!

Vaš je limač vršnjak mog Roka i mogu vam samo reći da ga volite,mazite i pazite,ako želi spavati s vama neka spava,neka se ne odvaja od vas ni u kojem trenutku...vi ste mu sada predragocjeni.
Konačno je dobio SVOJE mamu i tatu!

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Mi spavamo u troje, i dragocjeno mi je svaki put kad se po noći probudim i vidim njeno usnulo lice, poljubim je, pomazim i pokrijem, svako jutarnje maženje.. Takvu vrstu zaštite i ljubavi u Domu nisu imali prilike osjetiti.

----------


## ronin

To je to!To je iskustvo zajedničkog buđenja i maženja njima toliko novo,dragocjeno i predivno upravo stoga što to nisu imali prilike u domu osjetiti!

Ma ima vremena za sobu i krevetić!  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

prekrasno, predivno, topim se    :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## SSR

:Heart:   :Heart:  čestitke sretnoj obitelji

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Razz:   naše najslađe, najmilije jedino malo, slatko je odlučilo večeras :::::NE SPAVATI::::
U jutro se rano probudio, popodne kratko spavao, a sad je skoro 23:00 i on je odlučio ne spavati, i to jasno rekao "XY neće ajati!"
Ne pomaže ništa (utakmicu sam propustio  :Grin:  ), legli smo svi troje, mazili se, pili topli čajek, mi se pravili da spavamo, nosili se, pričali...ma sve smo probali...
 U ovo doba inače već tvrdo spava...u ćemu je problem? a sad mu se uopće ne spava, nije cendrav ni pospan. :?

----------


## sanja74

želi biti s vama.  :Smile:   :Heart:  

samo uživajte..

----------


## čokolada

Tata, maleni će u prvo vrijeme djelovati po sistemu carpe diem   :Grin:  , 12 sati mu je premalo da istraži sve ono što do sada nije mogao. Nemojte očekivati da će spavati po točnom rasporedu (trudite se zadržati ipak nekakav), a dijete osobito kuži situacije kad bi *nama* bilo u interesu da zaspi do nekog sata   :Wink:  . 
Kad je A. stigla imala je jedan dulji period svakonoćne budnosti između 1 i 5 ujutro...sjedila bi u krevetiću, pjevušila, igrala se i "pazila" da nas ne probudi. Kad je shvatila da je OK buditi mamu i tatu i da se ne mora dosađivati, selila bi se k nama.
 :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Tata,   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .
I za tvog sina   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

drage, čitam vas dugo i toliko ste mi se uvukle pod kožu! naime i sama sam posvojena i vjerujte mi da sam zbog toga najsretnija na svijetu!!!imam predivne roditelje koji bi za mene učinili sve na ovome svijetu. i moram vam reči da osobe kao vi, koje želite ili već jeste posvojili djete, da ste osobe s najvećim srcem na svijetu!!!stoga vas sve ljubim!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:

----------


## emanuel

ana   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Lijepo da si se javila, a voljeli bismo i da podijeliš s nama neka svoja iskustva u odnosu s roditeljima, jer su naša djeca većinom još malena i voljeli bismo znati što možemo očekivati tijekom njihovog odrastanja. Po tvom postu je jasno da si bila sretno dijete i da imaš prekrasan odnos s roditeljima.   :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

ma drage moje meni je djetinjstvo bilo predivno!!budite iskreni prema njima i pružite im ljubav za koju sam sigurna da imate i previše jer ste vi predivne osobe pune ljubavi i topline!
ja sam kao malena doznala za svoje posvajanje i nije me niti malo to mučilo.zapravo, još sam nakon tog više bila povezana s majkom i ocem!
stoga nebrinite, vaša djeca su presretna što imaju roditelje poput vas!!šaljem vam ogromnu  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

ana-blizanci   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

ana-blizanci, hvala ti na javljanju, tvoje iskustvo je dragocjeno forumskoj populaciji  :Heart: !

----------


## ana-blizanci

:Kiss:  svima!!!  :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Ana-blizanci, lijepo da si se javila.   :Heart:

----------


## sagres

Ana-blizanci   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Velika,velika   :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

samo da vas sve pozdravimo.... a posebno Ana-blizanci   :Heart:  
mi se i dalje družimo, upoznajemo, čekamo Riješenje....a ono najvažnije neopisivo smo sretni.
hvala svima koji ste uz nas i naše pustolovine.

----------


## frangapan

> najvažnije neopisivo smo sretni..


Čitala sam vašu priču, i ova rečenica je "nagrada" za sve što ste prošli...

Uživajte u svakom trenutku, u ljubavi, u maženju, u igranju, u svim malim i velikim sitnicama koje roditeljstvo čine tako posebnim, a djetinjstvo nezaboravnim!
pozdrav  :Heart:

----------


## ivančica15

prvo tata velike čestitke  :D 
kad je Nika k nama došla imala ie 18 mj. nije spavala mjesecima od svog tog uzbuđenja koje je doživjela tokom dana do 12-1 sat po noći zato si je znala drugo jutro prespavati prvi dan je spavala u kinderbetu a drugi dan je muž maknuo stranicu(koje je to veselje bilo vriskala je od sreće) tako da je mogla do nas na krevet da se pomazi a kad joj je bilo dosta otišla je spavati u kinderbert tak je još i dan danas ima svoju sobu ali neće u njoj spavati nego smo svi skupa u jednoj sobi samo se puno mazite i uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

tata, svi smo uz vas i veselimo se svakoj zgodi   :Heart:  !

----------


## ZO

:Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

opet......HVALA   :Heart:  svima što ste uz nas i uvjeren sam da ste sad vi na redu ( ljetni godišnji su iza nas...centri sad rade punom parom  :Laughing:  )da zagrlite svoje malene  :Love:

----------


## malezija

:Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> Lijepo da si se javila, a voljeli bismo i da podijeliš s nama neka svoja iskustva u odnosu s roditeljima, jer su naša djeca većinom još malena i voljeli bismo znati što možemo očekivati tijekom njihovog odrastanja. Po tvom postu je jasno da si bila sretno dijete i da imaš prekrasan odnos s roditeljima.


Potpisujem, Ana   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Ana-blizanci, hvala što si se javila.   :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

svima jedna veeelika   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> uvjeren sam da ste sad vi na redu ( ljetni godišnji su iza nas...centri sad rade punom parom  )da zagrlite svoje malene


jesmo, jesmo....sigurno!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

> i ja ću biti tata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uvjeren sam da ste sad vi na redu ( ljetni godišnji su iza nas...centri sad rade punom parom  )da zagrlite svoje malene 
> 
> 
> jesmo, jesmo....sigurno!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D


  :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

pahuljičica, nesto se događa kod vas?

----------


## coccinella

OT, emanuel, avatar ti je čista petica.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## leonessa

Emanuel, te plave okice   :Heart:  ...

----------


## kijara

ana tebi jedna velika   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   pusa. pahuljčice da li imaš mozda neke dobre vijesti????- DRŽIMO TI FIGE  :Bye:   - i još jedno usputno pitanje- ako netko može da mi odgovori - šta reći na komentar, i do kada on traje,- JOJ PA VI - MM i ja - STE JOŠ TAKO MLADI PA IMATE VREMENA PA PA PA - ljudi moji pa nemamo 18 i što je u tome loše ako smo "mladi" po njihovim nekim mjerilima, sad će još ispast da nam je MINUS što nismo stariji  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ina33

Ništa, reći da već stvarno dugo želite dijete i da se osjećate spremni i da mu želite dati svoje mlade godine. BTW, imate li 3 godine bračnog staža (mislim da je to uvjet)? Mi se pak bojimo da će nam reći da šta smo dosad čekali i da smo prestari. Držite se svog stava, uvijek je netko nekome pre ovo ili pre ono, nema ti tu objektivnosti, tj. malo je ima. Sretno!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

*kijara*, ne dajte se obeshrabriti i nemojte si takve komentare previše uzimati srcu, jer uvijek će biti onih kojima ste premladi i slićno.  :Wink:  

*pahuljičica*, kaj god da se događalo kod vas neka urodi plodom  :Saint:  

*emanuel*, vaš mišić je prekrasan  :Smile:  

pozdrav od mene i moje male, (ali za mene najdragocijenije )obitelji  :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## čokolada

Emanuel, prekrasnog   :Saint:   imaš!

(BTW 3 godine braka nije više uvjet!)

----------


## Gost

> evo konačno malo slobodnog vremena.
> prvo svima, ali svima, hvala na vibrama i podršci.
> jučer oko podne su nam javili da ako smo za , limač je naš.
> i od tada pa do sada jurimo za papirima, dokumentima, a Go su pa baš i ne ide sve glatko.
> u međuvremenu smo obišli i dječje dućane.
> sutra smo sa limačem   :D   .
> ma još smo u šoku i izvan sebe, nadam se da shvaćate.
> kad ova strka malo prođe obećajem da ću vam sve detaljno napisati, jer trenutno nam je u interesu sakupiti što prije sve papire, da limač brzo dođe doma ( :shock:  još ne vjerujem da se to zaista dogodilo nama!)


Ej........... pa ovo sam tek sada vidjela i već 20minuta čitam Vašu priču i ne mogu da vjerujem svojim očima  :D , nadam se da ste sada potpuni i da su Vam srca na mjestu   :Love:

----------


## kijara

PUNO HVALA "tata", ina što se tiče bračnog STAŽA  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  kao što je čokolada već i navela, nije više uvijet a koliko ja znam, nisam sto posto sigurna, dobna granica za posvojitelje je ili ukinuta ili je pomjerena,nešto od to dvoje. A što se tiče MM i mene mi smo davno prešli i uvijet od 5 g. braka- HEHE nas dvoje smo ti već stari par  :Love:   :Love:  SRETNO SVIMA

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:D od danas smo i službeno roditelji malom limaču!!! :D Našoj sreći nema kraja, i sad smo sigurni da je limač zauvijek naš i da ćemo pratiti svaki trenutak njegova odrastanja, sudjelovati u njegovom životu, biti zauvijek zajdeno, biti obitelj.  :Love:  

*Svim čekalicama MŽ i ja od srca želimo da što prije postanu roditelji, jer to je nešto neprocjenjivo.*
 :Heart:  
BTW  limač je super, prihvatio je sve članove obitelji, njegov riječnik se jakkko proširio , sve u svemu super nam je, navikli smo jedni na druge i svaka sekunda kad smo razdvojeni nam teško pada (a bake i dede bi 24 sata voljele provoditi s njime), malo smo ga razmazili (ali samo malo  :Laughing:  )

----------


## ZO

:D  :D   :Heart:  predivno, uživajte, javljaj nam novosti...

----------


## kijara

"TATA" MM I JA ŽELIMO VAM SVU SREĆU OVOGA SVIJETA-UŽIVAJTE :D  :D  :D

----------


## pahuljičica

tata i TŽ....bravo za vas. :D , uživajte sa limačem  :Love:  
A di su nestale one slatke okice iz tvog avatara?  :Sad:

----------


## otocanka

> :D od danas smo i službeno roditelji malom limaču!!! :D


Čestitam još jednom !  :D   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !

----------


## ana-blizanci

čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :D  :D   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Bravo, čestitam!!!  :D   :Heart:  Uživajte!
Sad možeš promijeniti nick u "i ja ću biti deda"   :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

Chestitamo!  :Grin:   :D

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:  Sretno!

----------


## sanja74

Čestitam!

Presretna sam što ste postali roditelji, a još više što mali miš više nikad neće biti sam!  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Juhuuu!   :D

Čestitam!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitam! :D 
 :Heart:

----------


## sagres

:Kiss:   Čestitamo od sveg srca , a najviše nas veseli  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  što ste usrečili jadnog malog slatkog   :Saint:  



 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

Čestitam!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## magda_

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
pusa iz Sarajeva za malo sunce!

----------


## pahuljičica

jel zna netko, nešto o tome da po novom obrada za posvojenje (u matičnom centru) vrijedi samo 6 mjeseci.?????. :? 
Kad se ponovno ide na obradu, jel to sve isto ko i prvi put ili nešto jednostavnije?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## čokolada

Ne mogu vjerovati da bi to izmislili? Pa za 6 mjeseci po centrima "ne stignu" niti poštambiljati molbu da je zaprimljena, a kamoli da bi se posvojenje ostvarilo! Nadam se da to nije točna informacija.

----------


## otocanka

Koliko znam zakon se mora primjenjivati, a u Obiteljskom zakonu piše da Potvrda o podobnosti vrijedi 12 mjeseci. S obzirom da se Obiteljski zakon još uvijek nije mijenjao, zaključujem da je ovo što si napisala pogrešna informacija. Negdje je nastao "kratki spoj" i ne uzrujavaj se oko toga   :Wink:

----------


## pahuljičica

ufff...kriva informacija...  :Mad:  Zvala sam naš matični centar i rekli mi da obrada i dalje vrijedi godinu dana!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Svi koji ste u zabludi, iz svoga iskustva mogu reći, "Mišljenje o podobnosti" vrijedi 12 mjeseci. Da nije tako mi bi ponovno morali na obradu, prije nego smo posvojili limača ( jer šest mj. je isteklo u 6 mj.).
Ukoliko je prošlo godinu dana od kada ste obrađeni, nema potrebe ponovno ići na obradu sve dok vam se ne ukaže prilika za posvojenje, tada je vaš matični centar dužan obradu provesti u što kraćem roku.
sretno svima!!!!  :Heart:  
Jesu se djelatnici iz centara "probudili iz ljetnog sna", ima tko kakvih novost?  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Jesu se djelatnici iz centara "probudili iz ljetnog sna", ima tko kakvih novost?


ma rade punom parom  :Laughing:  ....

----------


## kijara

rade kao navijeni  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Za sada su dobre volje nije prošlo dugo od godišnjeg odmora   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

"tata" kako vaša sretna obitelj  :Saint:   :Saint:  - piši nam malo novosti -   :Preskace uze:

----------


## camel

evo mi smo prije mjesec dana napravili novu obradu koja je bila puno kraća i sve se brže odvijalo nego prvi put. 
to je ustvari bila samo dopuna obrade tj. informirali su se o promjenama koje su se dogodile u našim životima od kada smo obrađeni. 
jedan zaista ugodan razgovor. s tim da su nama došli i doma u obilazak jer smo se preselili.

----------


## Zdenka2

> evo mi smo prije mjesec dana napravili novu obradu koja je bila puno kraća i sve se brže odvijalo nego prvi put. 
> to je ustvari bila samo dopuna obrade tj. informirali su se o promjenama koje su se dogodile u našim životima od kada smo obrađeni. 
> jedan zaista ugodan razgovor. s tim da su nama došli i doma u obilazak jer smo se preselili.


Camel, zanima me što se događa ako se preseliš na područje pod nadležnošću drugog područnog ureda CZSS (npr. u Zagrebu). Treba li onda napraviti novu obradu?

----------


## camel

mislim da ne treba.
sve obrade iz područnih centara se ionako šalju u kumičićevu.
nama je prošlo dvije godine od prve obrade, a i preselili smo se pa se to poklopilo.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Otočanko kako tvoji maleni?  :Heart:   :Heart:  

Posvojiteljice ( da vas ne nabrajam  :Smile:  ), baš mi je drago da je krenulo u pozitivnom smjeru! :D 

Naš Limač vam svima šalje veliku  :Kiss:

----------


## zmaj

ja vam upadam ko s marsa...al, zanima me jedno... dal možete "birati" dijete?? ono, ugledali ste jedno i vi bi to dijete...papiri čisti, nema prepreka...hvala

----------


## čokolada

...kako socijalni radnici rado kažu: nije samoposluživanje. Dakle, ne može.

----------


## zmaj

a vidi zasigurno nije zgodna formulacija...al, svašta u životu je izbor...slobodno rečeno, ja sam svoje krvno dijete birala...jer sam za muža izabrala njegova oca...nije li tako? vjerojatno sebično zvuči to "biranje", pogotovo kad ne možeš imati krvno...a, zasigurno su i ti socijalni radnici izabrali svoje životne partnere i sl... ne bih ja tako strogo to izrazila kao što si napisala...

----------


## ina33

zmaj, koji put se dijete ne ugleda prije nego je sve gotovo - vi odabrani za posvojitelje. također, u pravilu se ne ide po domovima, nego se kontaktira s centrima i onda oni daju informacije o potencijalnoj djeci. koji put se dijete i može vidjeti prije posvojenja.

----------


## čokolada

Stvar je u tome da socijalni radnici biraju roditelje za određeno dijete (barem bi tako trebalo biti), a ne obratno. Također potencijalni posvojitelji imaju pravo o djetetu doznati sve informacije koje soc. radnici o njemu znaju, a imaju pravo i odbiti (uz neko suvislo obrazloženje/razlog) .
Da malo izbanaliziram: možeš li se zamisliti u situaciji da dođeš u dječji dom, postroje ti 5-6 dvogodišnjaka, a ti hodaš među njima, zagledaš im u okice i kažeš - ovog neću, ovog hoću...  ? Kao što se ne možeš poroditi i reći: ne sviđa mi se, dajte neko drugo.

----------


## zmaj

je, pravo kažete...a što ja znam ...na "izazovi roditeljstva" se pisalo o djeci koja ti nisu "sjela".... sad, koliko god to okrutno zvučalo, što ak ti "ne sjedne"? može li se to uopće dogoditi ak silno želiš dijee?...i sl pitanja...

----------


## zmaj

> Kao što se ne možeš poroditi i reći: ne sviđa mi se, dajte neko drugo.


jopet, bitna je razlika, jer si sam osobno, ajme kak ću sad kruto zvučati:, "isprogramirao" dijete, a ono genetski...ak niš dr... shvaćate? ni ja ne mislim da bi trebala bit samoposluga, al nekak vlajda bi treba imat "ono nešto"... kako se izraziti, ne znan....

----------


## ina33

Zmaj, vjerojatno je isto kao i sa svakim drugim oblikom majčinstva.

----------


## zmaj

zašto upadoh ovdje?? jer vidjeh dvogodišnjaka, nama sličnog, čistih papira (Bože zvuči kao da se radi o vlasništvu nekom...  :Rolling Eyes:  ), a mali i dalje u domu......

----------


## pahuljičica

> zašto upadoh ovdje?? jer vidjeh dvogodišnjaka, nama sličnog, čistih papira (Bože zvuči kao da se radi o vlasništvu nekom...  ), a mali i dalje u domu......


nije mi jasno, ako maleni ima "čiste"papire, zašto nije u postupku posvojenja, nego i dalje u domu??? :?

----------


## ina33

A možda i je u postupku... A dok se postupak ne okonča je u domu...

----------


## zmaj

da bar...  :Sad:  ...osoba koja se brine...kaže da je njima to već uobičajeno...joj, cure, ne bi sad drvlje i kamenje... al, ono tipa "lova na sunce"....zapelo u Centru... ja toj osobi vjerujem, jer je znam fiju uuuuuu

----------


## pino

Ja bih takve primjere korupcije odmah prijavila nadleznima (ili medijima) - bilo da se radi o korupciji ili lijenosti ili nekompetentnosti, neoprostivo je da jedno neduzno dijete pati radi toga. A i Hrvatskoj treba sto vise slucajeva posramljivanja i razgolicavanja korumpiranih ljudi, jer je to jedini nacin da se ta boljka iskorijeni.

----------


## zmaj

nisam u mogućnosti odma otić tamo...al, vjerujem da ćemo moć slijedeći vikend...baš ću pronjuškat...još sam i MM-a pitala kod kuće, dok sam vam ovo pisala, jesmo li dobro čuli il what?...
...oni se samo brinu za djecu, al ne mogu utjecat na posvajanje i te stvari...
javim...

----------


## sanja74

Nisam vidjela svoju djevojčicu prije nego što smo doznali da je "naša".
Isto tako, da sam je rodila, ne bi je vidjela do poroda i prvog zagrljaja. 

I ni u jednom ni u drugom slučaju je ne bi mijenjala za ostatak svemira. Jer, ona je baš-baš naša... Izabrana ne s fotografije ili izvučena iz reda. Nas vežu neraskidive veze.

----------


## AdioMare

> Nisam vidjela svoju djevojčicu prije nego što smo doznali da je "naša".
> Isto tako, da sam je rodila, ne bi je vidjela do poroda i prvog zagrljaja. 
> 
> I ni u jednom ni u drugom slučaju je ne bi mijenjala za ostatak svemira. Jer, ona je baš-baš naša... Izabrana ne s fotografije ili izvučena iz reda. Nas vežu neraskidive veze.


  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> Otočanko kako tvoji maleni?


Super su !  :Heart:  
A. je u "fazi neću"   :Grin:  , a V. napreduje iz dana u dan  :D 
Kažu ljudi koji su ih upoznali kada su došli k nama da su promjene vrlo velike, a pogotovo ih primjećuju kod V. Proširuje joj se rječnik, a najveći napredak je u motorici. Još kad krenemo u Suvag - uh, mislim da ću se zapitati gdje joj se "vade baterije"   :Laughing:  .

Ovaj vikend su proveli kod bake jer smo bili kumovi na svadbi. To nam je prvo dulje razdvajanje i bilo nas je malo frka kako će sve proći. Izgrlili smo se i izljubili, i odmahali 20-ak "pa-pa", a onda otišli. Kažu tete i baka da su bili super i da su dobrice "za poželit". Ih, kao da ja to nisam znala    :Raspa:  



Kako vama ide prilagodba ?  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Otočanka,   :Heart:  !

----------


## leonessa

Sanja, Otočanka   :Heart:  .

----------


## zmaj

cure, znam..i ne bi htjela bit gruba....al, meni je jednostavno činjenica da si oca birala a i sebe...i da je to spoj koji "znaš"... hoću reć to je IZBOR...
no isto tako vam vjerujem, da je ljubav bezuvjetna i da ne pita nego daje...i dala vam je malog slatkog stvora...a na vama je da uzvratite....

----------


## sanja74

Ne smatram da je neki "izbor" ako imam biološko dijete MMa i mene. Pa nije ono naš klon!

Čitala sam "davno" razmišljanja o posvojenju; tipa - ako je naše genetsko, ZNAMO što će ga interesirati, kakvo će biti.. a posvojeno.. tko zna što će ga zanimati..

Pa ja bi svom djetetu uvijek ponudila bezbroj mogućnosti.. na meni je da mu pokažem svijet, a na njemu da odabere što će ga zanimati. Nikad ne bi razmišljala - ja sam nespretna, moje dijete se neće baviti sportom, ili.. meni sve treba biti logično, pa će mi dijete biti sjajno s brojevima.
Nisam ta koja će mu postavljati granice i stavljati ga u okvire, već netko tko će mu pokazati kako one koje mu se nađu na putu "proširiti".

----------


## AdioMare

> cure, znam..i ne bi htjela bit gruba....al, meni je jednostavno činjenica da si oca birala a i sebe...i da je to spoj koji "znaš"... hoću reć to je IZBOR...


Nisi gruba, zmaj, ali već mene, koja imam svoju biološku djecu, pomalo žalostiš tim svojim nedoumicama koje uopće nisu na mjestu.
Da, biraš svog muža i onda ti se rodi curica potpuno nalik tvojoj svekrvi koju nemreš smislit'...  :Rolling Eyes:  voliš li je i tada? Ili proklinješ genetiku?

Ljubav! Ljubav je ta koja nas ne pita čiji su geni male plavokose ljepotice ili pak, malog (ili velikog) tamnookog bistrića. I želja da budemo roditelji.

----------


## zmaj

uopće nisam gledala na genetiku u tom sjmjeru...jer, sklonost ka nećem se može/ne mora očitovati...dok se fizička strana očituje i to je činjenica. sad jel na babu, pradida i sl....
ja, opet kažem, to je izbor. biraš partnera, pa biraš i gene....uostalom pa to je utmeljena znanstvena činjenica...
no, rekoh da ako ne i više od toga vjerujem u ono gore što napisah....daje a ne pita....

----------


## AdioMare

> no, rekoh da ako ne i više od toga vjerujem u ono gore što napisah....daje a ne pita....


Zmaj, daj se dogovori sa sobom jeli "da" ili "ne", svakako te teško razumjeti, posebno kada se ovako izražavaš.

----------


## ENI_MIA

sorry zmaj ali čudni su mi tvoji putevi...kao da si razočarana u nekog ili nešto i sad tu neku svoju vibru iznosiš ovdje bez nekih konkretnih argumenata... :? moraš biti na čisto sama sa sobom...   :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Zmaj, stvarno bi se trebala malo resetirat   :Love: . E, i ja sam gene mog muža birala - znala sam da ću se udat za kompjuteraša s cvikama (tako sam nekako zamišljala budućeg momka), to mi je nekako značilo da će bit fin dečko. Šala, šala. Ne mislim da su naši geni cvijeće. Ma, cijela ta spika o gena mi je ionako u stvari nezanimljiva (ono od genetskog porijekla Hrvata pa nadelje, osobnog genetskog porijekla) :/, mislim da su geni nebitni osim u nekom zdravstvenom smislu tipa - pazit na osjetljivu kožu ako u obitelji postoji sklonost raku kože ili se pregledavat češće ako je netko u obitelji imao malignu bolest dojke ili tako nešto.

----------


## AdioMare

> mislim da su geni nebitni osim u nekom zdravstvenom smislu tipa - pazit na osjetljivu kožu ako u obitelji postoji sklonost raku kože ili se pregledavat češće ako je netko u obitelji imao malignu bolest dojke ili tako nešto.


Pa i u tom smislu ti geni budu nebitni, jer se sigurno iz tih razloga nećeš lišiti djece.
Nama je svojevremeno jedan susjed "genetičar" savjetovao da svakako razmislimo da li nam je za imati više djece, jer, kako se pokazalo, spoj naših gena baš i nije bio tako sretan jer se dijete rodilo alergično na sve i svašta. 
Zaboli čovjeka kad čuje takvu idiotariju, ali sigurno da nas nije obeshrabrilo da pokušamo opet.  :Smile:

----------


## ENI_MIA

pa cuj...i MM zbog jednog nedovoljnog razvijenog gena (ne zna se uzrok) nažalost ne može imati djece, i kad bi imao, deckic bi imao to isto a curica ne bi...i šta ti misliš da sam ga zbog toga morala ostaviti  :? kad smo se upoznali na čelu nije mu pisao gentski kod i genetska šifra, a nije ni on znao da ima tu mikrodeleciju a  onaj koji bi to napravio znači da je sebičan i bez ljubavi ušao u brak...bitno je nešto drugo a ne genetika...

----------


## ina33

Normalno. Mislim, zanimljivo je kao razbibrigu čitat iz Geoa i Nationala tako o genima i kako se ljudi biraju - tipa zašto nam je lijep čovjek/žena privlačni jer to znači zdravlje itd. Osobno sam vrlo nesimetrična pa me opet odabralo za partnera, a plus sam tom mom informatičaru navela i svoje bolesti da ne bude u zabludi čovjek 8). Ipak smo primarno žene i muškarci tj. osobe, čak i ako jesmo dijelom isto ženke i mužjaci, razlikujemo se od životinja koje su bitno više upravljane instinktima i genima.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ipak smo primarno žene i muškarci tj. osobe, čak i ako jesmo dijelom isto ženke i mužjaci, razlikujemo se od životinja koje su bitno više upravljane instinktima i genima.


Hvala Bogu, tako je. 
To kažem jer sam i ja, ovako "lijepa i kršna" odabrana, a da nije bilo mene, tko zna bi li se oženio MM?!  :Laughing:

----------


## ENI_MIA

...potpisujem ina33 i AdioMare   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Zaglavismo na genetici! Da spojim s Čačićevim topicom?   :Grin:  
Svejedno,  uvijek će postojati predrasude prema posvojenju, iskazivanje divljenja prema posvojiteljima jer su se odlučili na "hrabar" korak (odgoj "nepoznatog materijala"), postavljanje samog sebe u situaciju mogućeg (ili hipotetičkog) posvojitelja i razmišljanje o tome.
Meni baš nikad (niti u jako mladim danima   :Grin:  ) nije pala na pamet ideja da bih mogla različito "osjećati"  biološko i posvojeno dijete.
Dapače, naša A. je toliko savršena u svakom smislu da me zapravo strah kakva će ova druga (od naših gena satkana) cura biti i hoće li je "dostići" (peru me hormoni  8) ).

----------


## ina33

Čoksa, mislim da je isto to vezano i s time da drugi put postaješ mama i upoznat ćeš neko novo biće, a ovo koje je s vama je već toliko dugo tvoje. Nije isto, ali slično - ja sam se pitala hoću li jednako volit drugorođenu nećakinju, kad toliko volim prvu. Ih, volim ih podjednako, i još više.

----------


## zmaj

cure, ne ćete da skužite...enam podjele...sve tvori jednu cjelinu: fizičko-psihičko-duhovno....moje fizičko i muževljevo fizičko je dalo "izabrano il znano" dijete...duhovno je iznad fozike i kaže da je blaženije davati nego primati... daklem, ljubav u ovom slučaju daje, a ne pita kakvog je izgleda dijete i sl...razumijete li? a znanost? kaže da se kroz evoluciju probijala ona "bolji, zdraviji, jači" geni... kakve to veze ima s posvojenjem? pa, pitah jel  moš vidjet dijete...imaš li kakvo "pravo izbora" (kao što biraš partnera...proistječe da i dijete biraš, što je najuočljivije na fizičkom području koje se uvijek ispoljava)...no u temi posvojenja, vidim da je na sanzi "jači" zakon: zakon bezuvjetne ljubavi koja sebe daje, a ne pita...koje su boje oči, kosa i sl...

nadam se da je razumljivije...

----------


## zmaj

na početku rečenice enam=nema

----------


## ina33

Je, na snazi je očito taj jači zakon, kako si ti to nazvala   :Kiss: .

----------


## Vlvl

Gle što sam ja tu sve propustila! 
Kao prirodnjak po obrazovanju ne odmahujem rukom na genetiku. Ali kad bi genetika bila sve, onda bi sav trud oko odgoja bio beskorisna i promašena stvar. Još znanost nije rekla zadnju riječ, što znači "bolji geni" kod društvenih bića. 
Uostalom, nedavno istraživanje je pokazalo da se neke majmunice radije pare s ajmo reć društveno i emocionalno inteligentnim majmunom, a ne s "glavnim dasom". (Meni je to logično. I ja bih radije izabrala godine odgoja malog empatičara nego malog dase.  :Wink:  )
Ali mislim da ipak biramo svog partnera prvenstveno s mišlju na naš zajednički život, ne na buduću djecu. Ako išta mislimo. Zaljubimo se, poželimo živjet zajedno, ne raziđemo se onih x puta kad smo bili na rubu, poželimo proširit našu zajednicu- i logično je da prvo mislimo na našu rođenu djecu. Pa ako to ne ide, onda gledamo kako drugačije djeca mogu ući u naš život. Mi želimo primati, davati i dijeliti - gdje je taj koji će biti sudionik toga?

Vjerujem da dobar dio zaljubljivanja možemo samopotaknuti ili samoodbaciti, tj. možemo se nabrijati na ili ohladiti prema potencijalnoj vezi. (Mm na toj teoriji zasniva nepokolebljivo uvjerenje da vjernost nije na udaru slučaja, već stvar odgovornosti.)
A kao potencijalni posvojitelji mi smo "nabrijani na" ljubav i sretnu vezu. Jedna forumašica opisala je u topicu "Djeca koja vam nisu sjela" kako se trudila naći dobru stranu djeteta koje joj nije sjelo, i postepeno je s njime ostvarila posebnu vezu. Veze su dobrim dijelom stvar htijenja.
Kad čekamo dijete koje ćemo posvojiti ne znamo o njemu ništa. Ali čuvamo u srcima i životima mjesto za njega. Kad dijete dođe to će ga mjesto obuhvatiti, prilagodit se njegovom obliku.
Uostalom, kad se beba treba roditi, kakva će biti? Fascinirana sam bezbrojnim mogućnostima različite djece od istih roditelja.

----------


## pahuljičica

> .
> Kad čekamo dijete koje ćemo posvojiti ne znamo o njemu ništa. Ali čuvamo u srcima i životima mjesto za njega. Kad dijete dođe to će ga mjesto obuhvatiti, prilagodit se njegovom obliku..


  :Heart:  ...živim za taj dan....  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Vlvl, svojim postovima tj. svojim pisanjem i tako savršenim uobličavanjem misli i emocija ostavljaš me paf   :Heart:  !

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  baš tako!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

uuuuu, ovdje ima svega. :? 
*Zmaj* tebi, ne znam da li da poželim dobrodošlicu u čekalicama ili da ti savjetujem da malo posložiš zbrku u svojoj glavi prije nego se odlučiš na slijedeći korak  :Razz:  . Malo su mi tvoji postovi nejasni i zapravo dosta toga ne razumijem. :?  

Otočanka, Vlvl, Sanja, Ina33, Pahuljičica, Eni-Mia vama vejika   :Kiss:  
 :Love:

----------


## zmaj

...tata, ma nema veze...za ne skuživanje postova... a mi i posvajanje? .. teoretski sam za, al bi trebala puuuunooo vježbati prasku... mišljenje, odgoj, priprema i sl... (neš kako je to Zdenka2 opisivala u svojim postovima...malo sam švrljala...)
tko zna  :Smile:

----------


## ENI_MIA

tata, i tebi i tvojim njadražima i limaču pogotovo vejika pusa...  :Kiss:  pisi nam malo...lijepo je citati tvoje postove...  :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Vlvl jako lijepo napisano   :Heart:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

> Kad čekamo dijete koje ćemo posvojiti ne znamo o njemu ništa. Ali čuvamo u srcima i životima mjesto za njega. Kad dijete dođe to će ga mjesto obuhvatiti, prilagodit se njegovom obliku.


X   :Heart:

----------


## imenica

želim ti samo reći da ne gubite nadu. samo strpljivo.
do prije mjesec dana i ja sam "ustajala i padala"
  negdje tamo postoji neka bebica koja čeka baš vas. ovo sigurno nije fraza. ja to znam. samo hrabro.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> rade kao navijeni    Za sada su dobre volje nije prošlo dugo od godišnjeg odmora    
> 
> "tata" kako vaša sretna obitelj   - piši nam malo novosti -


činjenica je da ipak rade.... :/ ...sudeći po novopećenim mamama/tatama.. :D 

Naša obitelj je konaćno potpuna...Limač je bio ona karika koja nam je nedostajala..  :Love:  ...MŽ i ja kao da smo ponovno rođeni, postali smo "druge"osobe...pune ljubavi i nježnosti...i svaki trenutak posvećujemo Limaću
koji sad već na veliko "vergla"  :Razz:  sve i svašta. Riječnik mu se stvarno jako proširio :D .Dobro napreduje, za sad nemamo nekih većih problema ( osim onih klasićnih oko odbijanja određene hrane, kupanja, spavanja....).U kratko *uživamo*  :Sing:  

 :Bye:   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  
 :Kiss:   limaču!

----------


## zmaj

pokrenut je postupak za ono dečkića o kojem sam nedavno pisala :D 
nažalost, istina je da je neko vrjeme (ne znam koliko) bio "čist", a niko nš... dapače, "moja osoba" kaže da imaju djece za koju su se vezala neka utjecajnija imena pa je strka...borba i sl  :Sad:  ... neki dolaze, vežu se za djecu i djeca za njih a onda...dijete na dr kraj...
svašta sam još vdidla...al, sam žalosna okolnostima života za dvoje malenih...mama umrla pri porodu,a tata se ne može za njih brinut pa su u domu i kod tate kad ne radi....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kijara

U kratko *uživamo*  :Sing:  

 :Bye:   :Kiss: [/quote]



PUNO PUSICA ZA MALOG   :Saint:   :Saint:   LIMAČA   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
"tata" MM i ja želimo vašoj obitelji svu ljepotu i sreću ovog svijeta. Uživajte a mi će mo uživati u vašim pričama, zgodama i maljim nezgodama   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> pokrenut je postupak za ono dečkića o kojem sam nedavno pisala :D 
> nažalost, istina je da je neko vrjeme (ne znam koliko) bio "čist", a niko nš... dapače, "moja osoba" kaže da imaju djece za koju su se vezala neka utjecajnija imena pa je strka...borba i sl  ... neki dolaze, vežu se za djecu i djeca za njih a onda...dijete na dr kraj...
> svašta sam još vdidla...al, sam žalosna okolnostima života za dvoje malenih...mama umrla pri porodu,a tata se ne može za njih brinut pa su u domu i kod tate kad ne radi....


 :? Moram priznati, ma koliko se trudio uopće ne mogu shvatiti tvoje Postove. Nisi potencijalna posvojiteljica, niti u postupku, a stalno pišeš o tom dječaku koji sliči tebi i o "svojim osobama (vezama), o djeci koja su napuštena u domu. Ne znam, možda nisam u tvom filmu ( drage Rodice jel su vama ovi Postovi Zmaja bistri :? ), zato bi volio ako bi bila tako dobra pa napisala kaj ti zapravo želiš reći kroz te svoje Postove??? :?  :? 

*kijara*  :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

potpisujem tatu jer i meni ovi tvoji postovi zmaj nisu uopce cisti a jos manje bistri....nesto muljas i to je sigurno...ili reci pravu istinu, ili nemoj pisati nista...

----------


## zmaj

znala sam ja to. da vam nisam jasna. vi ste u srcu situacije. ja sam samo u par situacija bila prisutna nekim činjenicama koje su me se dojmile....to je sva istina. 
ne ću vas više uznemiravat
moje isprike

----------


## kijara

DEFINITIVNO POTPISUJEM "TATU"

Ni meni zbilja nije jasno u kojem je ta osoba "filmu", ako gdje i spada sigurno nije na ovaj post, A TO DA MULJA, I MOJE JE ISKRENO MIŠLJENJE.

I još nešto--iako nisam dugo s Vama svima smatram da smo tu da bi jedni drugima pružali potporu a ujedno se i veselili čitajući postove od onih koji su postali sretni roditelji   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:  

Osobno mi je jako glupo (koristim ljepe izraze, ne smijem reći za stvarno šta mislim   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ) što se tog dečkića konstantno spominje kao da je malecki neki predmet, pa sad ajmo ko na dražbi   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   a uopće nisu potencionalni posvojitelji   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
MOGLA BI JA OVAKO DO SUTRA-- ALI ETO NEĆU VIŠE 

Smo još jedna poruka za "zmaja"- AKO VAM JE VEĆ TOLIKO "STALO" DO MALIŠANA A BUDUĆI DA NISTE POSVOJITELJI, A IMATE NAVODNO NEKE "VEZE" (tako smo mi shvatili po postovima ) ONDA SE POTRUDITE DA DIJETE ŠTO PRIJE DOĐE U OBITELJ U KOJOJ ĆE IMATI RODITELJE I SRETNO DIJETINJSTVO A NE DA BORAVI U DOMU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

joj ne znam kako njeni postovi utječu na Vas sve ali nama je tlak skočio u nebeske visine!!!!!!!

CURKE -- I DEČKI -- SRETNO SVIMA  U PRONALASKU NAŠIH MALIH ANĐELA   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

"tata" VELIKA   :Kiss:   :Heart:   LIMAČU,!!!!

----------


## zmaj

bolje da se pokrijete pepelom...il vam je mozak tak prljav da možete pisat takve gluposti...
baš sam si kontala dal da odgovorim il ne...
PRVO uopće ne pišem STALNO o tom dečkiću. od kud ta ideja??? od kud?? pa ja sam tog klinca slučajno vidila i to jednom. i u cijeloj situaciji u koja me se dojmila, malac je samo povećao dojam jer je eto (nesretnim slučajem) sličan nama. situacija je bila razgovor s jednom tetom (koju znam..obiteljski) o posvojenjima, papirima, životnim situacijama... nisam od kamena i bilo mi je teško svašta slušat. i onda je upa taj malac. pod hrpom dojmova i emocija, normalno da me je on još više "dotukao"... il sam po vama trbala gledat u strop?? još je teta konkretno za njega spomenula da ima uredne papire (he...ga ispada da je mali predmet, al ja tu nisam kriva. pa me molim NE OPTUŽUJTE), a cenatr još niš... naravno da mi dođe krivo. ne samo za njega.
onda, kak sam ovdje forumašica, sam gledala malo "vaš" pdf...ima te vi i topica o ovcama, novcama i vezama...što ste se na me okomili? je, IMAM VEZU NA NEBU!!! Bog smatram svojim Ocem. eto to je moja veza u mom životu. tako sam i dobila svog dečka, svog muža.... al nema veze...sam vi bljute vatru gore neg neki zmaj!! no, kako gledah vaš pdf, a još pod utjecajem viđenog, NAPISAH što NAPISAH... što ste vi očito zgrčni iščekivanjem shvatili sasvim krivo. pa vem je eto tlak u nebesima!! samo naprijed, želim vam dug život!!
u jednom od prijašnjih postova rekla sam da ću baš vidit tj pitat tetu jel eto baš taj mali ima uredne papire neko vrijeme il možda dan, dva...i rekoh tj napisah da ću vam javit. jer ste i vi bili zgroženi, kao i ja mogućnošću da neki mali miš čeka mamu i tatu a centar niš.... i eto to sam javila. i tu ste skočili ko risovi a ničije mlado ne dotaknuh....

sretno vam bilo u nebesima, grčenju, tlakovima...
baš ste me....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zmaj

eh da da dodam još...opet ću ić u to mjesto...nešto nosit kao donaciju...javite odma kakvim odgovornim, jer možda time podkupljem nadređene!!  :Grin:  

sretno

----------


## otocanka

Dugo šutim o nekim stvarima na ovom topiku, ali sad moram priznati da sam i ja malo ljuta. 

Složit ću se s vama da je Zmaj postavila neka pitanja na konfuzan način. Međutim, ne smatram da je mislila bilo šta loše i da ju treba napadati.

Ja sam njezine postove shvaćala kao pitanja i iskazivanje znatiželje  kako to ustvari funkcionira. Jer ne zna, nije bila na našem mjestu. 

Jasan mi je dio što se genetike tiče jer sam u nekoliko knjiga pronašla istražvanja koja kažu da se ljudi međusobno "biraju" - to je ona famozna "kemija". 
Žena bira muškarca za kojeg smatra da će se dobro brinuti o njoj i djeci, a muškarac bira ženu za koju smatra da će biti dobra majka. 
I to ne radimo svjesno već razni hormoni i feromoni utječu na taj odbir. To kažu istraživanja, a to nije Zmaj izmislila da nas provocira (kao što rekoh - nespretno je to napisala, ali to je sve). 

A što se biranja djece tiče, nije točno da ne biramo. Ja sam prva koja je birala. Ne na način kako je Zmaj pitala (dođeš, vidiš dijete, pa ako ti se dopadne kažeš OK, a ako ne - odeš). 
Ali birala sam na način da sam u molbi napisala dob djeteta i da ne bismo posvojili dijete s posebnim potrebama (tada nisam znala šta se sve podrazumjeva pod termin "dijete s posebnim potrebama"). 

Birala sam i kada su nas obavjestili da imaju dva brata, oba s dijagnozama mentalne retardacije, od 12. i 16. godina. 

A birala sam i kada su nas zvali da imaju dvije blizanke od 8 godina jer smo željeli mlađu djecu. 

A mogla sam birati i kada su nas pozvali u Dom da upoznamo našu djecu. Liječnica i psihologica su nam izložile njihove povijesti bolesti, psihološka testiranja i stupanj razvoja na kojem jesu. A znam i da su neki bili na istom takvom razgovoru (baš za njih dvoje), pa su rekli - mi ipak ne bi (od srca vam zahvaljujem na tome jer u suprotnom ne bih slušala ove predivne "pava", "vava" i "net/c/u" preko babyphona   :Love:    ). 

Ne smatram da sam zbog ovakvog biranja loša osoba. Na kraju krajeva, ništa od mojih (naših) pisanih "želja" se nije ostvarilo, a mi smo ipak danas najsretniji roditelji dvoje predivne djece   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## zmaj

ma ja sam si umislila da sam Angelina Jolie a MM Brad PItt... pa da biramo ne veliko  :Laughing:  

čitaj između redaka  :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

*Molim vas da se odmah vratite na kulturnu razinu komunikacije jer ružnim riječima i uvredama nema mjesta na ovom forumu!*
Zmaj, niti ja ne vidim lošu namjeru u tvojim postovima, ali ne vidim niti potrebu da ovdje iznosiš činjenice o djetetu ... zbog vlastite znatiželje možeš se raspitivati što će s njim biti (kad već imaš poznate po domovima), ali molim te da ne prenosiš ovdje "razvoj situacije". Znam da  socijalne službe često loše funkcioniraju, no ti ipak ne možeš (niti smiješ!) znati gdje i zašto je s posvojenjem zapelo. Gospođa/teta koja ti dojavljuje informacije postupa vrlo neprofesionalno (svejedno u kakvim ste odnosima), jednako kao što su neprofesionalni postupci koji se dopuštaju upravo ljudima na koje se ona žali (obilasci domova, pritisci i sl.).

----------


## zmaj

moje isprike mod-u koja je objektivno gledala na moje postove. oprosti!! al i hvala na objektivnosti.

a o neprofesionalnosti...istinu zboriš i malo me je  :Embarassed:  . i trebale bi držat jezik za zubima i ja i ta OBIČNA teta (na žalost mnogih koji su namjerno čitali o nekoj vezetini  :Laughing:  ).
hvala na upozorenju. doista treba bit profesionalniji  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka,   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

Potpis pod Otočanku   :Heart:  i još jedan mali dodatak na temu  "biranja" djece. 

Kad smo prolazili  obradu psihologica nam je kazala da neovisno o našim unaprijed izrečenim željama ( a imali smo ih i u pogledu dobi i u pogledu zdravstvenog stanja djeteta) poslušamo  i onaj unutarnji glas i osjećaj u trenutku  kad upoznamo dijete.

Ona je zapravo govorila o "kemiji",   o "onome nečemu",  o međusobnom prepoznavanju.  

Mi smo našeg sina vidjeli i posjećivali, pa i doveli doma  prije nego je procedura posvojenja službeno završila. Dapače, u centru koji je vodio postupak  inzistirali su da prije konačnog rješenja  nekoliko dana provedemo zajedno doma, jer se znalo događati da se ljudi predomisle.

Dakle, nije baš da ne biramo ili da ne možemo birati baš ništa. 


No najljepše u cijeloj priči za mene bilo je to što su se pri prvom pogledu na naše dijete raspršila  sva  pitanja i dileme što  sam ih znala imati u vlastitom procesu donošenja odluke o posvajenju.  

To je bio moj sin, moje dijete  i nije postojalo ništa na svijetu što bi taj osjećaj  moglo dovesti u pitanje.

----------


## pino

Mislim da je Zmajicka ipak dotaknula jednu temu o kojoj bi se mozda trebalo pisati i diskutirati - sto uciniti kad neka karika u postupku posvojenja zakaze, a dijete zbog toga snosi posljedice? Pisalo se npr. o tome kako u Splitu ima vrlo malo posvojenja - tko je za to kriv? Mozemo li mi, ili javnost, ili stampa, napraviti neki pritisak, trebamo li ga uopce napraviti. Sto je gore, nesto uciniti ili sutjeti? Ljude koji imaju toliku moc nad tudjim zivotima - kao sto je posvojiteljski tim - kako se njih kontrolira, kako se osigura da se ta moc ne zloupotrebljava? Meni se cini da sto je vise cijeli postupak obavijen u veo tajne, to je veca mogucnost zloupotrebe. Zbog toga sam za sto vecu transparentnost.

Osobno mi je bilo drago cuti da je taj anonimni djecacic na dobrom putu za posvojenje, hvala Zmajicka za update. Da li je ona zaista prekrsila kodeks ponasanja, buduci da nema nikakvih specificnih informacija tipa gdje je dijete itd.? Meni je zanimljivo cuti za jednu pricu koja nije bajka, koja je stvarna, i koja mi je malo otvorila oci - bez obzira na to u kojem je formatu ispricana. 

U Zmajickinim postovima se ocito pojavljuju pitanja koje si puno potencijalnih posvojitelja postavlja na pocetku procesa, a nisu politicki korektna za izreci na glas (pogotovo na jedan konfuzan nacin) i vas koji ste s tim pitanjem rascistili moze cak i uvrijediti. Mislim da je prvo pitanje koje ljudi moraju rascistiti sa sobom je genetska povezanost djeteta i roditelja - i koliko razlicito dijete od sebe su spremni prihvatiti - ignorirati postojanje te dileme je negirati ljudsku prirodu. Osobno znam jedan par koji je nakon dosta postupaka MPO odlucio ostati bez djece radije nego posvojiti - jer ih je strah. Znam jos jedan (bijeli) par koji je posvojenu medjurasnu bebu vratio nakon 7 dana jer se nisu mogli nositi s tom razlicitoscu (baka ga se odrekla). A radi se o normalnim, dapace dragim, ljudima. I osoba koju volim najvise na svijetu je rekla NE posvojenju jer ne moze prijeci preko tog kamena spoticanja. 

Sto se tice izbora kod posvajanja - ovdje u SAD-u je dosta uobicajeno imati otvoreno posvajanje - sto znaci i da i bioloska majka bira posvojitelja (a i kasnije zadrzi kontakt s njima). Mozda vi u HR ne birate dijete, ali netko drugi to cini za vas. Neki izbor uvijek postoji - mora postojati, jer se nastoji napraviti najbolji spoj izmedju djeteta i roditelja. A da mozete, zar ne biste zeljeli da taj izbor mozete napraviti sami, naravno ne pred djecom, ali recimo iz hrpe njihovih dosjea, kao sto se vas izvlaci iz hrpe posvajateljskih dosjea?

----------


## čokolada

Pino, nitko ne negira postojanje dvojbi - svi smo ih imali i imat ćemo. Kako je Otočanka lijepo napisala, svi mi biramo...naravno da sam i ja birala u tom smislu - razriješili smo unaprijed dvojbe na što smo spremni, a na što ne. Takvo biranje uopće nije sporno! 
Meni bi, priznajem, bilo sporno listanje po dosjeima (ovu hoću, ovog neću), pa po čemu bih se to mogla odlučiti? Po kemiji koju izazove nečija fotografija? Ili zanimanje biološkog oca? Da li je mama kriminalac?
Duboko vjerujem da ništa nije slučajno, pa tako ni splet okolnosti koje su našu A. dovele k nama.
Što se tiče "tajanstvenosti" podataka, u Hrvatskoj  biološki roditelji, nakon što se pismeno odreknu skrbi ili nakon što im se skrb oduzme, više nisu sudionici u postupku (ne biraju posvojitelje i ne znaju kamo je dijete otišlo). Mi nigdje i nikome nismo tajili posvojenje (uostalom i A. zna svoju priču, koliko je za sada može shvatiti), ali ne vidim razloga da se negdje o posvojiteljima ili posvojeniku javno raspravlja. 
Da li bi se postigla transparentnost ako bi negdje javno visio popis djece ili posvojitelja? Išlo bi se po starosti, stažu čekanja?

A da neki centri nemaju putra na glavi - daleko od toga   :Sad:  . Kako to promijeniti - ne znam   :Sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Svog sina sam prvi puta vidjela onda kad su dokumenti o posvojenju bili ne samo potpisani nego i pravomoćni. Moja sreća je zbog toga još i veća. Nije mi bilo do biranja, bilo mi je do djeteta. Osjećam da bolji spoj od onog koji je učinjen na neviđeno nije mogao biti. Kad su nas iz Centra nazvali hoćemo li ga, imali su u rukama samo našu molbu, a nas nikada nisu vidjeli, ni naše slike, a kamoli naš genetski kod. Pristala bih na to da viđam dijete prije posvojenja zato da bi se dijete priviklo na nove roditelje, a ne zato da bih provjeravala kemiju. Razgledavanje slika i dosjea djece za mene apsolutno ne dolazi u obzir. Ja u posvojenju vidim mnogo više od biranja iz kataloga. Otvoreno posvojenje također mi se ne sviđa. Ta priča je završena. Ne može se netko tko je odbacio ulogu majke ili je zakonski lišen te uloge igrati majke na račun druge obitelji. Tu hrvatski zakon smatram daleko boljim od američkog. Druga je stvar ako moj sin kao punoljetan čovjek bude htio potražiti svoju biološku obitelj. Ne samo da ću ga u tome podržati nego ću biti prva koja će mu u tome pomoći bude li on to htio.

Razumijem u potpunosti da postoje drugi izbori. Ne smatram unaprijed lošima ljude koje se ne mogu odlučiti za posvojenje i radije biraju da nemaju djece. Oni time odgovorno procjenjuju vlastitu (ne)sposobnost da budu posvojitelji. To ljudi uglavnom čine iz straha ili iz opterećenosti genetikom, ali ih ja zbog toga ne osuđujem, ukoliko se o tome ne izražavaju na brutalan način kao što to npr. čini R.Č. Do političke korektnosti mi nije ni u jednom pitanju, pa tako ni u tom. Odgovor je po mom mišljenju vrlo jednostavan: imaš li dvojbe o tome možeš li prihvatiti dijete koje ne nosi tvoj genetski materijal, nemoj se niti upuštati u posvojenje. Ne osuđujem ljude koji jasno kažu da to ne žele/ne mogu. Osuđujem one koji na bilo koji način omalovažavaju posvojenje koje su ostvarili drugi ljudi, kao i one koji vraćaju dijete kao da je neki zabunom stigli paket. Postoji još jedna kvaka. I ja poznam puno ljudi koji su se nakon "dosta postupaka MPO odlučili radije ostati bez djece nego ih posvojiti" i svi su oni to silno zažalili, ali onda kad je i za posvojenje bilo kasno. Strah nije dobar životni partner. Mojim životom ne vlada strah. Što se tiče genetike, razumijem sve izbore koji su vezani uz produženje vrste. (Ali, ruku na srce, ne mislite li da se bračne veze ipak u velikom postotku ne stvaraju zbog niza razloga koji niti izdaleka ne potječu svi iz iskonske ljudske prirode?) Geni? Pa moj sin ima gene. Ima izvanredne ljudske gene. Bolje od mojih. Nekome je možda neizostavno da djeca nastavljaju njihove gene, poštujem to. Ali meni nije. Ja sam ostvarila sebe, ne mora me moj sin ostvarivati. Ostvarila sam sebe i kroz njega, možda i više upravo zato što ga nisam rodila. Kemija između nas definitivno postoji. 

Ovome što je Čokolada rekla o tajanstvenosti podataka moram reći i to da smatram da se ti postupci trebaju voditi tako da u njih budu upućene stranke u postupku i nadležne osobe. Ne vidim tko bi još trebao biti upoznat s tim postupcima. To su pravni postupci, kao i svi ostali. Ne znam što Pino smatra pod transparentnošću, ali ne vidim kome bi ti postupci trebali biti transparentni osim gore navedenima. Nitko od nas ne bi želio da njegovi privatni pravni postupci budu transparentni, pa ne vidim zašto bi privatne stvari maloljetne djece trebale biti javno poznate. Podržavam pravilo ovog foruma da se ne iznose podaci o djeci. Ništa ne znači to što se ne napiše ime. Hrvatska je mala zemlja, a mi svi koji zovemo zovemo iste centre. Kad se počne o tome pisati, mnogi znaju o kojem se djetetu radi, a meni to jako smeta. Ne želim da se ovaj pdf razmjene iskustava i podrške pretvori u mali oglasnik o raspoloživoj djeci. 

Što se tiče Zmaj, moj dojam je da ona nije bila zlonamjerna nego da se je malo nepažljivo zaletjela u otkrivanje podataka o djetetu u postupku. Njezina pitanja o genetici i odabiru smatram legitimnima. Ne dijelim njezino mišljenje, ali ona ima pravo na njega i time doista nije nikoga uvrijedila.

----------


## sanja74

> Duboko vjerujem da ništa nije slučajno, pa tako ni splet okolnosti koje su našu A. dovele k nama.


  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> Odgovor je po mom mišljenju vrlo jednostavan: imaš li dvojbe o tome možeš li prihvatiti dijete koje ne nosi tvoj genetski materijal, nemoj se niti upuštati u posvojenje.





> Nekome je možda neizostavno da djeca nastavljaju njihove gene, poštujem to. Ali meni nije. Ja sam ostvarila sebe, ne mora me moj sin ostvarivati. Ostvarila sam sebe i kroz njega, možda i više upravo zato što ga nisam rodila. Kemija između nas definitivno postoji.



Potpisujem Zdenku u svemu a pogotovo u ovim  gore citiranim rečenicama, po meni je to bit odluke dali posvojiti dijete.
Zdenka   :Heart: .

----------


## zmaj

prvo, zahvaljujem na nekim vašim postovima koji su prije svega objektivni i tolerantni. osjećam se još prozvanom da razjasnim neke stvari o genetici. naime, čitajući neke pstove dolazim do ideje da tj shvaćanja kako ste vi zaklkjučil da ja imam neki "svoj" stav o genetici. ne znam od kud ste to uzeli, kako tako shvatili... ja, naime, čitam ono što su znanstvenici rekli o genetici, a i ono što sami možemo iz aviona vidjeti: dijete nasljeđuje određen fizički izgled (did, baba, prateta, mama...), određene sklonosti prema odr bolestima, određene sklonosti prema nekim talentima... najočitij je ono o fizičkom. to se jasno ispoljava. bolesti, nadarenosti...mogu i ne moraju se ispoljiti. zasigurno mnogo toga ovisi o okolnostima života... ne bum u detalje...
sad, poveznica: pitala sam vas kako stojite sa "izborom"... jer u konačnici,...masu toga čovjek bira: partnera, posao, faks, zvanje, pa čak i boju kose  :Laughing:   danas crnka, sutra plavuša (malo humora).... odavno se ne ženimo po principu: mladu/mladoženju vidiš tek ispred oltara. djecu po toj liniji opet si izabrao... zakon u RH koji je takav kakav je, neka je. nit sam stručnjak nit zakonodavac da se petljam jel bolji ovaj il onaj način... nigdje nisam rekla da su biloška djeca, kako to ispada, nekako "bolja" od posvojene jer nose gene roditelja.... osobno da ne mogu imati djece, znam da bi išla u posvojenje... moje dijete=moje dijete,kako god se rodilo. i ja sam njegova mama! ja i posvojenje? kad bih išla u to, znam da bi mi trebalo brdo priprema, kresanja sebe, rada na sebi...
zato, se pitam, od kud ti neki magličasti pogledi da ja imam "nekakav" pogled o genetici...??? i opet nije mi jasno dal vi to želite pobjeći od određenih činjenica genetike? ja sam samo rekla da je moj izbor partnera izbor i djeteta. i da je jasno da mali ne može bit crne puti kad su mu roditelji bijelci.. vi ste na to odgovarali "što je to genetika...ljubav...vov ono..."... pa, OK, u načelu se slažem. al dajte molim vas, što je ČINJENICA, ČINJENICA JE!

nadam se da je ovaj post jasnij kad je genetika u pitanju!
genetika jednostavno jest genetika. i njezine činjenice jesu činjenice.

----------


## Zdenka2

Zmaj, mi odlično kužimo što je genetika i da geni prenose različite osobine. Ne negiramo mi činjenice kad kažemo da nama to nije bitno. Meni stvarno nije bitno što su mi nepoznati ljudi na ulici redovito govorili: "A nema ništa od mame". Ja sam plava i plavooka, svijetle puti, on je smeđook, smeđokos i tamniji od mene. Imamo različite fizionomije. Ali, ja znam da on itekako ima puno od mame. Ja sam njemu prenijela svoju duhovnu građu i odgojem sam mu prenijela mnogo toga. Osim toga, baš mi se sviđa što je tamnokos. Uvijek sam voljela tamnokose dečke.   :Wink:  

Ponavljam da razumijem ljude koji žele isključivo biološku djecu i imaju potrebu da prenesu svoj biološki materijal. Pa to je zadano u našoj životinjskoj prirodi. Ja mislim da ovdje nitko ne negira značenje genetike i biološke obitelji. Pa i nas je netko rodio, mi znamo što te veze znače. Ali, nas je život odveo korak dalje od tih bioloških zadanosti. Mi smo kroz svoj osjećaj uskraćenosti za djecu shvatili da nam genetika nije bitna, da nam je doista bitna osoba djeteta i ljubav, neovisno o tome tko je dijete rodio.

----------


## pahuljičica

zdenka2   :Heart:   :Love:  [/b]

----------


## pino

Sto bih ja smatrala transparentnoscu: napraviti popis po socijalnim radnicima ili po posvojiteljskim timovima u kojem se vidi koliko djece su "obradili", koliko dugo djeca ostaju po domovima, koliko dugo im traje sudski proces itd - podaci koji se ne ticu osobno djece ni njihovih podataka (znaci, ne ime, datum rodjenja, obiteljska situacija, cak niti neki identifikacijski broj), nego iskljucivo efikasnosti posvajateljskog tima.  Mene je potresla cinjenica da se proces moze oduzivati zbog tromosti ljudi koji su za njih zaduzeni. Podaci koje sam navela mi se cine da bi mogli reci puno toga o njihovom poslu, i vrlo brzo identificirati "uska grla" u sistemu. Ako toga nema, cini mi se da je jedini nacin da se identificiraju uska grla ono sto je napravila Zmajicka i njezina "veza", a sto vi zovete neprofesionalnoscu (jer cini mi se, profesionalna kontrola ne radi) - da se ukaze na specificne slucajeve u kojima postupak zakaze. 

Sto se inace tajnosti tice - sigurna sam da po domovima sve znaju ionako i da tajni bas i nema. I sama djeca sigurno znaju tko ima ciste papire a tko ne; i iako im se nista ne govori o tome tko ce ih posvojiti, svejedno malo starija djeca sigurno vide kako neka djeca dodju poslije njih, a odu prije njih - tko zna, vjerojatno se i usporedjuju s njima. Naravno da ne zelim niti se ne zalazem da vrlo osobni podaci procure (npr. ime, obiteljska situacija, razlog davanja na posvajanje, izlaganje djecjih trauma), ali podaci koji se ticu samog procesa (kao npr. datumi prolaska kroz odredjene etape procesa) ne vidim kakvu bi oni stetu mogli imati ako se anonimiziraju i tako anonimizirani daju javnosti na uvid - ili ako ne javnosti, onda barem sirom krugu zaduzenih ljudi nego sto je to trenutno slucaj. Ista stvar i za obradu posvojitelja - bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti da li svi prolazite kroz obradu istom brzinom - i da li prosjek te brzine ovisi o centru - ne mislite da bi se sporiji centri malo zamislili kad bi im se predocili rezultati? Opet - samo anonimizirani datumi bi bili za publikaciju. U medicini ima puno slucajeva kad se privilegirani privatni podaci koriste u istrazivanjima i publikacijama, pod uvjetom da su anonimizirani. Ponekad su radi bas o vrlo intimnim stvarima - zarazne bolesti, slike dijelova tijela itd.

----------


## Zdenka2

Takvu transparentnost pozdravljam. Naš sustav je još jako daleko od takvog praćenja posvojenja. Ne treba zaboraviti da smo mi tek mali dio posla koje rade timovi u odjelima za zaštitu djece, braka i obitelji. Ima centara koji rade dobro, a to se vidi po broju posvojenja. Što veći broj to bolji rad i veća skrb za djecu. Nažalost, ne samo da procesi dugo traju, nego mnogi procesi niti ne počinju...

----------


## Vlvl

Vjerujem da je o toj vrsti stavljanja stvari pod kontrolu razmišljao svaki potencijalni posvojitelj. 
Ali ni takve podatke ne bih rado vidjela dostupne javnosti, zbog mogućnosti da budu krivo protumačeni, i posluže kao povod za javni linč. Jer se iz njih ne vidi koliko posla nevezanog na posvojenja imaju pojedini centri. 
Nas je nekoliko puta baš zasmetalo kad su nam u postupku odgodili termin, i to za tjedan ili dva. Ali znam da nisu pogledali u papire i rekli "danas mi se to ne da raditi" već su imali hitnog posla s obiteljima čije stanje i nevolje mi ne možemo zamisliti. 
S druge strane, stoji da se neki oko djece koja trebaju ili bi mogla biti posvojena trude više nego drugi. Možda bi sistem trebao omogućiti da se soc. radnici koji su iskazali posebnu posvećenost djeci brinu o više djece, a da se drugima prepuste npr. razvodi, stari ljudi, siromašni - šta ja znam, svatko ima dio svog posla koji mu bolje legne.

----------


## Vlvl

A biranje - jasno da smo birali: rekli smo dob, i zdravo dijete. Ipak kod nas a vidim i kod nekih drugih nije sve bilo kako smo zamislili: mi smo htjeli dvoje ili troje djece, predškolce, ali kad su se otvorila ova vrata izabrali smo proći kroz njih.
S iskustvom roditelja djeteta koje su dva para upoznali i izabrali ne posvojiti, mogu samo reći da što manje takvih probnih susreta što bolje. Jasno mi je da se to kod veće djece ne možei zbjeći. Ali po svemu sudeći, naš je sin s velikom radosti i čista srca krenuo u iskustvo s prvim možebitnim posvojiteljima, a kad smo mi došli na red bio je suzdržaniji, kao da se bojao suviše otvoriti, da ne bude opet povrijeđen.
Ja se ne mogu ne upitati kako bi bilo da ta dva prethodna iskustva nije nikad bilo.

----------


## kijara

Zdenka2    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## pahuljičica

i ja ću biti tata  :/ ....ali ti jesi tata može malo vaših dogodovština i novosti? :? 

Limaču  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## camel

i ja ću biti tata, kako si ti trenutno najsvježiji što se tiče posvajanja možeš li molim te napisati par riječi o sređivanju papirologije nakon posvojenja.
ono dobili ste dijete i što i kamo sad?
hzzo? matični ured? prebivalište?
????

----------


## čokolada

Ova procedura mislim da i dalje vrijedi u gradu Zagrebu (lani sam slala jednoj forumašici), a *ako netko ima friškije ili nove infomacije ili detaljnije upute neka nadopuni ili ispravi pa ćemo zalijepiti na vrh PDFa.* 

Prvo idete u Matični ured kojem pripada bolnica u kojoj je dijete rođeno, po rodni list, izvod iz matice rođenih i domovnicu, onda u MUP po JMBG, pa prijaviti dijete na HZZO. Više se isplati prijaviti dijete na muževljevu poreznu karticu ako će žena biti na dopustu. 
Na kraju idete po dodatak za djecu u Vodnikovu (to naravno vrijedi samo za Zagreb, ali i drugi gradovi imaju slične jednokratne pomoći, vidi na sljedećem linku http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=171&Show=2264). 
Manja djeca koja su boravila u domu često nemaju JMBG, a ako je dijete stiglo iz drugog grada, a na tamošnjem MUPu jest bilo prijavljeno, trebat će ga u tom gradu odjaviti.

Evo linkova gdje piše potrebna dokumentacija: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...st2ID=&Show=17 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=6&Tekst2ID=171

Vidi imate li pravo i na ovo: 
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=171&Show=638 

Nama nije palo na pamet, ali kasnije sam od LeeLoo čula da ne morate na HZZO-u i Vodnikovoj prilagati ORIGINALNO rješenje o posvojenju gdje piše ime i prezime biološke majke, odnosno staro djetetovo ime i prezime (taj je dokument ionako službena tajna i nitko nema pravo tražiti ga na uvid!). Dovoljno je da imate potvrdu o posvojenju, ali javit će se netko tko će znati točno tko taj dokument izdaje *(LeeLoo?)*

U domu tražite povijet bolesti, knjižicu cijepljenja, alergije, navike spavanja i jela, težinu i visinu, ima li neki predmet za kojeg se dijete vezalo, dudu ili sl. pitajte SVE podatke što vam padnu na pamet...nama su u domu rekli da A.  (14 mjeseci) "jede baš sve što i mi" , a uopće nije imala naviku žvakati, ali baš ništa (imala je hrpu zubiju). 

Probajte otići na bolovanje do pravomoćnosti rješenja da u miru sve obavite, papirologiju i nabavku. Koliko mi je poznato ne može se odgoditi pravomoćnost rješenja, odnosno posvojiteljski dopust MORA krenuti s tim datumom (napr. meni je iz određenih razloga pasalo otići na godišnji ili bolovanje mjesec dana, da mi posvojiteljski dopust ne krene od dana pravomoćnosti, nego 4 tjedna kasnije, ali nije se moglo).

Evo još par linkova: 
http://www.kidshealth.com/misc_pages..._36months1.pdf 

formulari za pomoć za opremu djeteta (vrijedi samo za grad Zagreb!):
http://www.zagreb.hr/DOKUMENT.nsf/VP...penDocument&08 

o cijepljenju:
http://www.pedijatrija.org/default.a...3&sid=&jezik=1 


Kad ćete sređivati posvojiteljsku naknadu, sto puta ženi u HZZO-u naglasite da želite isplatu na svoj tekući račun, a ne na Poštansku banku, tim mozgovima nikad dosta ponavljanja!!! Ako vam ipak dođe na kućnu adresu pismo HPB u kojem čestitaju što ste postali njihov klijent, slobodno  rezervirajte 3 radna dana za sređivanje te gluposti, a naravno HPB će naplatiti i otvaranje i zatvaranje računa.

----------


## pahuljičica

ajme Čokolada, hvala ti na trudu ..stvarno si srce  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

> ... pa prijaviti dijete na HZZO, osigurajte ga preko muža jer se njemu više isplati ako će žena biti na dopustu.


Ovdje bih samo napomenula da prijava na HZZO i prijava na poreznu karticu nemaju veze jedna s drugom. 
Na HZZO-u su klinci prijavljeni preko mene, a na poreznoj preko MM-a. 
Bilo nam je jednostavnije zbog zdravstvenih iskaznica (manja tvrtka - mi bi morali obaviti svu papirologiju;  veća tvrtka - oni su sve obavili, ja sam samo poslala dokumentaciju). 




Super ideja da se ovo stavi pod Važno, ali bitno je naglasiti da se formulari za pomoć za opremu djeteta i pravo na ostvarivanje naknade po toj osnovi odnose samo na Grad Zagreb. Ako netko ima info za neki drugi grad, bilo bi super da nam to javi.
U većini ostalih gradova toga nema. 


I mali savjet - nemojte čekati s papirologijom (pogotovo prijavom na MUP i vađenjem rodnih listova). Mi smo sve obavili u roku od 5 dana, a prva porodiljna naknada mi je bila isplaćena nakon 3 mjeseca (ovo se pogotovo odnosi na one koji nemaju prebivalište u Zagrebu).

----------


## čokolada

Super, evo ispravila sam u gornjem postu. Samo nadodavajte!

----------


## ivančica15

pravo na pomoć za opremu djeteta ima i Varaždin od 600,00 kn mislim da za dijete rođeno u ovoj godini 1000,00 mi smo dobili 600,00 kn bez obzira da je Ema posvojena ove godine ali je rođena prošle.

----------


## čokolada

ok, dodala sam i link koji gradovi imaju takvu pomoć (link je na lanjski članak iz Jutarnjeg lista).

----------


## Vlvl

> Nama nije palo na pamet, ali kasnije sam od LeeLoo čula da ne morate na HZZO-u i Vodnikovoj prilagati ORIGINALNO rješenje o posvojenju gdje piše ime i prezime biološke majke, odnosno staro djetetovo ime i prezime (taj je dokument ionako službena tajna i nitko nema pravo tražiti ga na uvid!). Dovoljno je da imate potvrdu o posvojenju.
> ...
> Koliko mi je poznato ne može se odgoditi pravomoćnost rješenja, odnosno posvojiteljski dopust MORA krenuti s tim datumom.


Mi jesmo dobili potvrdu o posvojenju na kojoj je pisalo da se izdaje u svrhu ostvarivanja prava na posvojiteljski, ali su nas svejedno (koji tjedan kasnije) zvali iz HZZO-a s _U vašoj dokumentaciji nedostaje rješenje! Donesite ga hitno!_
A dok su se konačno udostojili napisat rješenje, ja sam već primila plaću za prethodni mjesec, pa sam ih uspjela nagovorit da povuku rješenje iz otpreme i izmijene ga tako da stave kasniji datum.

Stvar je u tome da u rješenju o posvojenju nigdje nije pisalo da XY ima pravo na koroištenje posvojiteljskog dopusta koji teče od datuma tog, 
nego mlako: XY će koristiti posvojiteljski dopust, 
i ja sam cijelo vrijeme čekala da mi netko napiše da imam pravo početi s posvojiteljskim, i trošila g.o., a onda je ispalo da se podrazumijeva da s danom pravomoćnosti rješenja nastupa posvojiteljski. E, pa ja nisam podrazumijevala, niti mi je to itko rekao. Ni u firmi me nisu upozorili na to, a imali smo jedno posvojenje koju godinu prije.

----------


## sanja74

Moj posvojiteljski je krenuo 2-3 mjeseca kasnije. Ali bila sam u specijalnoj situaciji. U trenutku posvojenja već sam bila na očuvanju trudnoće, a posvojenički je krenuo od datuma kad je završilo bolovanje nakon gubitka iste.

----------


## pahuljičica

drage cure, od srca vam hvala na svim ovim informacijama...jer meni kao potenc. posvojitelju puno znače...
No zanima me jel bi netko mogao napisati kako ide procedura (papirologija)  kad vas izaberu za posvojitelja, koje sve papire treba donijeti u centar i koliko vremena treba proći da sve postane pravomoćno? 
Koliko koji dokumenat smije biti star (potvrda o radnoj sposobnosti, prosjek plaće i sl?)...
Jednom riječju-"od kud i kako krenuti kad vas iz određenog centra obavijeste da ste baš vi izabrani?"


 :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pahuljičice, papiri koje trebaš su sljedeći:

1. rodni list/izvod iz matične knjige rođenih 
2. domovnica 
3. vjenčani list
4. potvrda o plaći
5. potvrda o imovnom stanju (izdaje PU)
6. potvrda da nisi lišen/a RS (izdaje sud)
7. potvrda o prebivalištu
8. potvrda o zdravstvenom stanju
9. izvadak iz gruntovnice
10. potvrda o poslovnoj sposobnosti (izdaje CZSS)

Ne znam jesam li možda što izostavila. Dokumenti ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci, a preferira se da budu friški
Kad su svi papiri na broju, uključivši i frišku obradu (manje od godinu dana), prvo se potpisuje zahtjev za posvojenjem dotičnog djeteta i daje izjava o tome. Na temelju toga se izdaje rješenje o posvojenju koje postaje pravomoćno 8 dana nakon potpisivanja.

----------


## otocanka

> ... kad vas izaberu za posvojitelja, koje sve papire treba donijeti u centar ... 
> Koliko koji dokumenat smije biti star (potvrda o radnoj sposobnosti, prosjek plaće i sl?)...


Centar preko kojeg se ostvaruje posvajanje budućim roditeljima daje popis dokumentacije koju trebaju dostaviti. Nas nisu tražili potvrdu o imovnom stanju   :Smile:  

A datum dokumenata treba biti "svjež" jer sve su to stvari koje se mogu primjeniti u roku jednog dana   :Grin:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> papiri koje trebaš su sljedeći:
> 
> 1. rodni list/izvod iz matične knjige rođenih
> 2. domovnica
> 3. vjenčani list
> 4. potvrda o plaći
> 5. potvrda o imovnom stanju (izdaje PU)
> 6. potvrda da nisi lišen/a RS (izdaje sud)
> 7. potvrda o prebivalištu
> ...


Od ovih navedenih dokumenata nas prilikom posvojenja nisu tražili potvrdu o imovinskom stanju ni potvrdu iz gruntovnice. Ne znam jeli to različito od centra do centra ili se nešto promjenilo u nazad 3 mjeseca.?.




> A datum dokumenata treba biti "svjež" jer sve su to stvari koje se mogu primjeniti u roku jednog dana


dokumenti ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci.

----------


## pahuljičica

i ja ću biti tata, otocanka, zdenka...  :Kiss:  i hvala.

----------


## teuta

krasne i ohrabrujuće priče za dobro jutro
 :D

----------


## UmaBg

Pozdrav, nadam se da me primate u jato "cekalica", onako kako ste me lepo primili i na forum.
E sad malo neizbeznih zakona koji se u kod vas i nas razlikuju.
Ovde svi parovi koji prodju evaluaciju i dobiju podobnost idu na listu jedinstvenu Ministarstva rada i socijalne politike.
Tako je od 2005., raniji zakon je bio slicniji vasem ( bar u nekim delovima), jer su se parovi obracali centrima pismima uz koje su prilagali slike  :Love:  , ne bi li dobili odgovor, po mogucnosti pozitivan.
Jedna od clanica (Metvica) je na moju izjavu  da smo na listi napisla :
*"Jedinstvena lista Ministarstva?!?!?! 
Zelenim od zavisti i kiptim od bijesa.... (ovdje je to naime pusti san)".*
Medjutim ja ne znam sta je bolje, odn. sta lakse pada jednoj "cekalici" vas ili nas model ?
Vi bar imate odresene ruke, mozete da pisete, zovete centre za soc. rad, naravno razocarenja i stresovi su neminovni, ali pisuci svako pismo imate i nadu da cete dobiti pozitivan odgovor.
Kod nas sve to vise nema smisla, jer ljudi iz Ministarstva "sparuju" potencijalne usvojioce sa decom na osnovu nasih profila odn. iskaznih zelja u vezi sa polom, staroscu, nacionalnosu, bolestima i sl.
Mi smo "cekalice"  :Raspa:   u pravom smslu te reci, jer nam samo to i preostaje.
Htela sam da kazem da mi od jedinstvene liste nemamo prakticne koristi, jer se ne postuje redosled tj. ne gleda se godina u kojoj je pardobio podobnost, tako da imamo i usvajanja koja se dese za manje od godinu dana, ali i primere parova koje cekaju od 2004., znaci jos malo pa 4 godine.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Zanimalo bi me da mi neko prokomentarise ovo sto je rekla Metvica, narvno i ona sama, ako cita.
Mi smo na samom pocetku cekanja i meni jako tesko pada, mada sebi govorim da je strpljanje neophodno, da neko dete ceka na nas, da li je vec rodjeno, da li treba da se rodi, mnogo razmisljam o tome, za razliku od mm koji dosta radi, pa hteo ili ne jednostavno bar tih 8 sati zaboravi na usvajanje koje je meni konstanto "tu negde".
Cini mi se da bi meni odgovarao vas model sa pisanjem pisama i kontaktiranjem centara, jer kao sto vidite pisanje mi nije strano 8)  i rado bi napisala i svih 150 pisama ( toliko je CSR kod nas), ali ona nemaju smisla jer iz svog maticnog centra ne mozemo dobiti dokument o podobnosti, jednstavno vise ga ne izdaju, a i ovako sve je centralizovano.
Polako govorimo rodbini i prijateljima o usvajanju, cekali smo da prodje obrada, razlicito reaguju, mislim  su sve reakcije pozitivne, ali primecujem rezervu kod nekih, pitaju zasto ne idemo na jos jedan VTO i sl ?
Juce samo rekli mom bratu od tetke, koji je lekar i on se uhvatio za genetiku, o kojoj vidim da se ovde pisalo, pa cu jednu lepu pricu o tome ostaviti za kraj.
Ja sam ga jednostavno prekinula i rekla da smo spremni na sve sto jedno usvajanje nosi, podrazumevajuci i (nepoznatu) genetiku naseg deteta.
Moja mama je podrzala nasu odluku, kao i otac, ali poceli su da joj se javljaju neki iracionalni strahovi :shock:  : npr - Sta ako se bioloska majka posle 20 godina "seti" da je jednom napustila dete, pa pocne da nas zove telefonom, uzmemirava nas i sl.
Objasnila sam joj da to dete nije / nece biti njeno i da nema nikakva prava  ( izuzev ako je majka ziva i dogovorimo se drugacije), kao i da je vrlo cest slucaj da bioloske majke ne zele da vide decu, jer u glavi nisu obradile citav proces ostavljanja /oduzimanja deteta ili su zasnovale su novu porodicu, a nisu rekle za dete i sl., na kraju tu je policija, sud i postoje sankcije za uznemiravnaje.
Verujete, ovo meni nikad nije palo na pamet, da ce nas posle 20 godina progoniti neka zena, ali njoj jeste, svako ima svoje ( razlicite) strahove i to je razumljivo, a na meni je da pokusam mamu da razresim ovakvih dilema, vazna mi je njena podrsaka ( mada bi dete usvojili i da nas ni jedan od roditelja nije podrzao, hvala Bogu svi su zivi i podrzali su nas).
Evo one lepe price o genetici za kraj.
Prilikom pregleda kod psihologa u domu zdravlja cula sam pricu o paru koji je usvojio decaka cije je poreklo poznato - otac profesor muzike, majka ucenica / mlada studentkinja.
Dete je provelo nekoliko godina u domu, stagniralo u razvoju, imalo probleme sa motorikom. 
Onda ga je taj par usvojio i majka je pre svega
velikom ljubavlju uspela da izvuce dete iz "rupe" i dovede ga na razinu svojih vrsnjaka.
Dete polazi u skolu i... ucitelji otkrivaju da je izuzetan talenat za muziku   :Sing:  ! Geni su "proradili" decko je upisan u muzicku i vrlo je uspesan, sad je vec u visim razredima osnovne skole. 
Eto toliko, jako me opusta pisanje i to sto mogu da sa drugim cekalicama podelim ono sto imam i sto ce tek doci.   :Cekam:  
Super su vam oni izrazi limač i mucek ( jel to samo za decake ?)
Pa da sto pre docekamo svoje limače, muceke i devojcice - andjelcice.  :Saint:

----------


## čokolada

Uma, meni se ne čini loša ideja o centralizaciji liste čekanja - OK, možda mi imamo osjećaj da nešto radimo zivkajući centre i lijepeći poštanske marke na 90 koverti, ali frustrirajući je to posao! U nas svaki centar vodi svoju politiku  :/ . Osim toga sva ta pisma/molbe zapravo su ista (ne pišemo različito svakom centru), pa ti opet dođe na isto - na osnovi pisanog teksta netko te izdvoji. Otprilike 30% centara šalje pismeni odgovor koji je također "špranciran" (primili smo vašu molbu, ali nemamo djece).

----------


## UmaBg

Kad gledas sa strane, ono tudje ti izgleda privlacnjije.
Kad sam rekla da bih napisala 150 pisama, nisam mislila bukvalno  :Wink:  , jasno mi je da je to cirkularno pismo, pa se samo menjaju zaglavlja, odn. imena nadleznih osoba.
Jasno mi je da ta pisma koja pisete nisu prelomna u odluci CSR niti da imaju toliku tezinu, ali upravo to sto si napisala imas osecaj da nesto radis i pri tome malu nadu da ce ce to tvoje pismo biti izdvojeno iz hrpe drugih.
Mi bukvalno nemamo ni taj osecaj / iluziju.
Jedno je sigurno da je i kod vas i kod nas mnogo vise potencijalnih usvojitelja nego dece i da se dugo ceka :/ .
Nadam se da ce nova verzija porodicnog zakona kod vas  uzeti u obzir, kao jedan od parametara i duzinu cekanja, onda bi to imalo nekog smisla.

----------


## sanja74

> Nadam se da ce nova verzija porodicnog zakona kod vas  uzeti u obzir, kao jedan od parametara i duzinu cekanja, onda bi to imalo nekog smisla.


Ali.. onda bi se opet desilo da se roditeljima bira dijete, a ne djetetu roditelji.

----------


## UmaBg

Nisam mislila tako. Kod nas je praksa da se izabere (do) 6 parova koji se zovu na razgovor, samo jedan od njih moze da vidi dete i da donese odluku hoce li ga usvojiti, osim ako je dete starije od 10 godine, onda i ono mora dati pristanak.
Ja zaista ne znam sta se sve uzima u obzir kod izbora prvo ovih 6 parova, a zatim tog jednog :? , ali verujem da je niz parametara u igri. Znaci duzina cekanja bi bio samo jedan od njih, nista vise od toga i nikako nesto sto ce biti kljucno za odluku  :No-no:  .

----------


## sanja74

UmaBg, nadam se da te tvoje dijete već čeka, i žuri k tebi.

Znam kad smo razmišljali o posvojenju, bili u postupku.. da sam se često pitala je li moje dijete već rođeno. I kako da mu "kažem" da ga volim.. mada ga nisam nikad vidjela. I da jedva čekam da se sretnemo.

----------


## UmaBg

Pisuci na jednom drugom forumu procitala sam post zene koja je bila u postupku  VTO, ali je razmisljala i o usvajanju. Nazalost, njen muz nije bio za ovu drugu opciju, pa sam je savetovala da mu ideju polako ubacuje u glavu, nista na silu, dok i on sam ne dodje do ove odluke.
Na kraju je ona napisla jednu predivnu recenicu :
"Moje ce dete biti ono koje mi je sudjeno.".
Pri tome je mislila da ce to dete mozda roditi ona, mozda usvojiti, ali da je sudbina vec predodredila sta ce se dogoditi, samo mi ne znamo kada i kako.
Cvrsto verujem da na sve nas cekaju neke male okice koje ce nas jednom prvi put zacudjeno pogledati, rucice koje ce stidljiivo  krenuti prema nama u zagrljaj, neko detence koje ce nam doneti najvecu srecu na svetu svojim prvim osmehom upucenim nama, koje ce nas ispuniti neizrecivim ponosom kakda nam prvi put bude reklo : mama i tata.
Zivim cekajuci taj trenutak.
 :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Cvrsto verujem da na sve nas cekaju neke male okice koje ce nas jednom prvi put zacudjeno pogledati, rucice koje ce stidljiivo  krenuti prema nama u zagrljaj, neko detence koje ce nam doneti najvecu srecu na svetu svojim prvim osmehom upucenim nama, koje ce nas ispuniti neizrecivim ponosom kakda nam prvi put bude reklo : mama i tata.
> Zivim cekajuci taj trenutak.


jako lijepo napisano i upravo  to je bilo ono što je mene i MŽ tjeralo naprijed i davalo nam snage za novi dan, nova išćekivanja. A onda jednoga jutra došao je i taj dan koji će zauvijek živjeti u našim srcima. Dan kada smo postali roditelji jednom najslađem dječačiću, koji je čekao baš na nas.  :Heart:

----------


## UmaBg

Docekali ste svoju srecu, a sada uzivajte u njoj.
Da li su te tamne okice i to slatko lice uokvireno plavom kosicom vasa srecica ?
Pozdravaljam te  :Bye:  , ti si jedan od retkih musaraca na ovakvim forumima uopste, mislim da mi i mm bilo lakse da ponekad nesto napise.
Ovako sve deli samnomm, a ja sa vama  :Smile:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Da li su te tamne okice i to slatko lice uokvireno plavom kosicom vasa srecica ?


jesu, jesu.....  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

i ja bi volio da na ovom forumu ima više muškaraca, ovako se osjećam usamljeno  :Sad:  , ali opet sretno jer sam blaženi mežu ženama  :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

> jesu, jesu.....


tata.. kako vam prolaze dani s limačem?  :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Uma, krasnu si pričicu o genetici ispričala. Nažalost mnogi ljudi govore o genetici u negativnom smislu kod posvojene djece, kao da misle da su tu djecu svu s reda rađale neosjetljive, glupe i nesposobne majke, a očevi su vjerojatno pijani nasilnici i niškoristi.  :Sad:  Najrazličitiji su razlozi zbog kojih djeca idu u posvajanje, i koji su njihove roditelje doveli do toga da se ne mogu brinuti o djeci.
A svatko od nas da se zamisli našao bi bar jednog rođaka za kojeg nikako ne bi htio da mu dijete bude slično.  :Wink: 

i ja ću biti tata, ti jesi jedan od malo muških ovdje, ali naši muževi ionako "iz druge ruke" saznaju dosta toga s foruma.

----------


## ana-blizanci

samo da vas pozdravim!!!  :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## pahuljičica

> i ja ću biti tata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> jesu, jesu.....   
> 
> 
> tata.. kako vam prolaze dani s limačem?


ajde tata javi se :D  :D uljepšaj nam ove dane išćekivanja i nadanja , sa nekom svojom lijepom pričom o limaču
 :Saint:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  i ja ću biti tata prvotno napisa
> ...


Pahuljičice draga prvo tebi i svim ostalim čekalicama želim što kraće čekanje i što manje razočarenja (što bi značilo više uspjeha u postupcima!)

A dani sa limačem prolaze prebrzo.Jako je puno napredovao od kad je kod nas. MŽ puno radi s njim, puno priča, igraju se, jako je inteligentno i pametno dijete, brzo shvaća kad mu se nešto objašnjava. Ma pravi tatin sin (i mamina maza )!
Danas smo prvi puta sa njim putovali za Zagreb, malo u razgledavanje, išli smo na groblje zapaliti svijeću za naše najdraže. Jako mu se svidilo groblje i ta sva svjetla od lamiona i svijeća. Objasnili smo mu da su ovdje ljudi koji nisu više sa nama i da nas sad gledaju sa neba, na što je on pitao "da MŽ i ja nećemo otići goje na nebo, nego biti tu sa njim" Zlato moje malo..  :Saint:  .
Sreli smo poznanike koje nismo vidjeli godinama, nisu znali da je mali posvojen, nego su komentirali da jako sliči na mene, i da ima iste oči kao i MŽ.  :Smile:  .

 :Love:

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## magda_

Tata, samo da kazem kako pratim vasu pricu i kako mi je divno slusati o vama i vasem limacu




> nisu znali da je mali posvojen, nego su komentirali da jako sliči na mene, i da ima iste oči kao i MŽ.


a ovo je fakat interesantno, naravno to vjerovatno godi, ali zna biti i prava šega, jednom MM i ja šetali sa malcem od sestre i sretnemo poznanika kojeg odavno nismo vidjeli. tip je jos iz daleka rekao kako je mali, vidi se, tatin sin  :Laughing:  , a ono niđe veze, mali sin moje sestre.

----------


## leonessa

Tata   :Love:  .

----------


## pahuljičica

> Pahuljičice draga prvo tebi i svim ostalim čekalicama želim što kraće čekanje i što manje razočarenja (što bi značilo više uspjeha u postupcima!)


hvala tata, riječi ti se ostvarile  :Saint:  !!!!!
limač ima preslatke okice i najbolje roditelje na svijetu!  :Love:

----------


## UmaBg

Drago mi je sto si se javio i sto vam sve lepo ide, a pre svega jer ste srecni, to izbija iz svake tvoje reci. 
Cula sam da usvojena deca pocinju da lice na svoje roditelje i to od vise ljudi, a vas limac vec lici na vas - super  :D .
Ostanite srecni zauvek, zelim vam to od sveg srca  :Heart:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Cula sam da usvojena deca pocinju da lice na svoje roditelje i to od vise ljudi, a vas limac vec lici na vas - super  :D .
> Ostanite srecni zauvek, zelim vam to od sveg srca  .


 :/ da, takve priče i mi čuli nebrojeno puta. No nama nije bitno da li on sliči ili ne na nas, nama je samo važno da je on tu i da ćemo cijeli život biti zajedno. Zauvijek.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

> UmaBg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cula sam da usvojena deca pocinju da lice na svoje roditelje i to od vise ljudi, a vas limac vec lici na vas - super  :D .
> Ostanite srecni zauvek, zelim vam to od sveg srca  .
> 
> 
>  :/ da, takve priče i mi čuli nebrojeno puta. No nama nije bitno da li on sliči ili ne na nas, nama je samo važno da je on tu i da ćemo cijeli život biti zajedno. Zauvijek.


  :Heart:  Slažem se s tobom, tata.

Kikić je u prve dvije godine života jako ličio na MM-a. Jedna biserna prolaznica (nije nas poznavala) mi je prišapnula kako je važno da liči na tatu, jer se zna tko je mama, a za tatu nikad nije sigurno   :Laughing:  .

 :Kiss:  limaču!

----------


## Zdenka2

> UmaBg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cula sam da usvojena deca pocinju da lice na svoje roditelje i to od vise ljudi, a vas limac vec lici na vas - super  :D .
> Ostanite srecni zauvek, zelim vam to od sveg srca  .
> 
> 
>  :/ da, takve priče i mi čuli nebrojeno puta. No nama nije bitno da li on sliči ili ne na nas, nama je samo važno da je on tu i da ćemo cijeli život biti zajedno. Zauvijek.


I kod nas je bilo tako da su mnogi vidjeli sličnost između M. i MM. Međutim, to nije važno, jer ne mijenja činjenicu da naša djeca imaju drugačiji genetski materijal. Važno je upravo ovo što je napisao i ja ću biti tata (odnosno i ja sam već tata) i zato ga 100 puta potpisujem.

----------


## pahuljičica

> UmaBg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cula sam da usvojena deca pocinju da lice na svoje roditelje i to od vise ljudi, a vas limac vec lici na vas - super  :D .
> Ostanite srecni zauvek, zelim vam to od sveg srca  .
> 
> 
>  :/ da, takve priče i mi čuli nebrojeno puta. No nama nije bitno da li on sliči ili ne na nas, nama je samo važno da je on tu i da ćemo cijeli život biti zajedno. Zauvijek.


Tata   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> da, takve priče i mi čuli nebrojeno puta. No nama nije bitno da li on sliči ili ne na nas, nama je samo važno da je on tu i da ćemo cijeli život biti zajedno. Zauvijek.


Tata,   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .
MM, ja  i naš sin toliko izgledamo drugačije da je uglavnom komentar "Isuse, čije vam je to dijete?"  :Laughing:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> :


 

Kikić je u prve dvije godine života jako ličio na MM-a. Jedna biserna prolaznica (nije nas poznavala) mi je prišapnula kako je važno da liči na tatu, jer se zna tko je mama, a za tatu nikad nije sigurno   :Laughing:  .

 :Kiss:  limaču![/quote]

hm, to je i jedna stara baka nama rekla kad nas je vidjela, a mi nismo mogli prestati sa smjehom  :Laughing:

----------


## Gost

Ljudi moji mene zanima dal je ikada itko od vas išao u posjet u dom za 

napuštenu djecu ??

----------


## čokolada

Tijekom one godine dana čekanja djeteta - nijednom. Inače sam iz kojekakvih razloga odlazila puno prije.

----------


## sanja74

Nismo išli.

----------


## mareena

> Ljudi moji mene zanima dal je ikada itko od vas išao u posjet u dom za 
> 
> napuštenu djecu ??


Ja volontiram u jednom takvom domu. Zašto pitaš?

----------


## Gost

> kbegicsi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ljudi moji mene zanima dal je ikada itko od vas išao u posjet u dom za 
> 
> napuštenu djecu ??
> 
> 
> Ja volontiram u jednom takvom domu. Zašto pitaš?


Pitam jer me jučer muž iznenadio kada je izjavio da bi volio otići u jedan dom za napuštenu djecu.Sada ne znam da li mi to možemo naravno ne kao posvojitelji već kao gosti (ne znam kako to ide)dal je to moguće i koga kntaktirati u svezi posjete i dal i šta i koliko djeci nosite na poklon ?

----------


## mareena

> Ljudi moji mene zanima dal je ikada itko od vas išao u posjet u dom za 
> 
> napuštenu djecu ??


...jedna ispravka. Nije dom za napuštenu djecu, nego za djecu bez odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi. Nisu sva djeca u domu napuštena. Ima puno roditelja koji redovito posjećuju svoju djecu, ali nisu u mogućnosti brinuti se o njima i živjeti s njima.

----------


## mareena

Kbegicsi, brza si   :Smile:  .

Ima domova koji primaju posjete, a neki su potpuno "zatvoreni". Najbolje je da nazoveš dom koji želiš posjetiti (vidim da si iz ZG, tamo ih ima nekoliko), pa se probaj dogovoriti. 

Sretno   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Gost

Hvala ti   :Love:

----------


## mareena

Što nositi djeci? Ja obično donesem voće, suhe (bez punjenja) kekse, te higijenske potrepštine; pelene, kremice, šamponi i sl.

----------


## leonessa

Uglavnom su najpotrebnije higijenske potrepštine.

----------


## Zdenka2

> kbegicsi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ljudi moji mene zanima dal je ikada itko od vas išao u posjet u dom za 
> 
> napuštenu djecu ??
> 
> 
> ...jedna ispravka. Nije dom za napuštenu djecu, nego za djecu bez odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi. Nisu sva djeca u domu napuštena. Ima puno roditelja koji redovito posjećuju svoju djecu, ali nisu u mogućnosti brinuti se o njima i živjeti s njima.


Napuštenom djecom se smatraju samo ona koja su ostavljena bez traga o biološkom porijeklu. Ostala djeca su bez odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi. Inače, mislim da kao posvojitelji nećete biti primljeni u dom na način da vidite djecu. Oni na to strogo paze. Ja sam išla u zagrebačke domove, ali samo na razgovore s osobljem.

----------


## Gost

Ma nisam tako mislila to o Napuštenoj djeci i znam da su to  djeca bez odgovarajuće roditeljske skrbi i da nisu svi napušteni

----------


## pahuljičica

> Ljudi moji mene zanima dal je ikada itko od vas išao u posjet u dom za 
> 
> napuštenu djecu ??


mi smo bili u Nazorovoj...Mada smo odmah rekli da smo potencijalni posvojitelji, pustili su nas u sobe gdje su dječica, da im sami damo ono što smo im donijeli .Čak je teta čuvalica, bila toliko draga da nam je rekla koji dijete ide u postupak...no na našu žalost SVI spadaju pod CZSS Zagreb, a tamo se gleda lista čekanja, što bi za nas značilo da ne dolazimo u obzir.....još....  :Sad:  ...

----------


## Gost

Ne znam ja bih baš voljela vidjeti dječicu , ali kako je Zdenka napisala da je samo razgovarala s osobljem ............ sve su mi lađe potonule   :Sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Kbegicsi, meni to nisu dozvolili ni u jednom domu, a mislim da postoje i dobri razlozi za to. Djeca se jako lako vežu, a poslije pate. Tebi je najvažnije da dobiješ informaciju gdje ima djece za posvojenje. Budi strpljiva, dočekat ćeš i taj trenutak da će te pozvati u dom u posjetu tvom djetetu.

----------


## otocanka

> Ne znam ja bih baš voljela vidjeti dječicu , ali kako je Zdenka napisala da je samo razgovarala s osobljem ............ sve su mi lađe potonule


Uh, ovo što Zdenka kaže je istina. Mi smo naše mišeke posjećivali par tjedana u Domu. Kada je vani padala kiša, pa nismo mogli na dvorište tražili smo praznu sobu, a većinom smo vrijeme provodili na hodnicima. 

To su nam savjetovale tete iz V. grupe jer su nas klinci počeli zvati tata i mama   :Sad:  , a teta je uporno objašnjavala da smo mi V. tata i mama. 

Grabili su svaku priliku da nam se uvaljaju u krilo, ili su nam se vješali za noge ili "samo" trčali u susret.   :Crying or Very sad:  

Čak je bilo i nekoliko ljubomornih zamaha rukama od strane V. prema klincima   :Grin:  .

A ne možeš ostati hladne glave u tim situacijama. Nama su se srca cjepala kada smo svoje limače vodili doma jer smo imali feeling da dio nas ostaje s L., R., S.,  ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Razumijem zašto to domovi ne prakticiraju i potpuno ih podržavam u tome.

----------


## sanja74

Mi smo K. posjećivali u Domu mjesec dana prije nego smo je poveli doma. I "morali" smo izbjegavati kontakte s drugom djecom. 
Čim bi vidjeli MMa, zvali bi ga "tata". (Uglavnom su oko njih tete, tako da je reakcija na mene bila puno manja.) Meni je srce pucalo.. došla bi s kamionom, utrpala ih i sve povela doma.

----------


## Zdenka2

M. nismo nikad posjećivali - prvi puta smo ga vidjeli kad je sve već bilo pravomoćno i kad smo ga vodili doma i to iz centra, ne iz doma.

B. smo često posjećivali i to je bilo za nju dobro, jer je velika curica i trebala je upoznavanje i prilagodbu. Mogli smo je voditi na cijeli dan van, pa smo tako i činili. Srećom imamo prijatelje u blizini, pa smo boravili kod njih za lošeg vremena, za ručak itd. Meni su odlasci iz doma i povratci tamo bili najteži upravo zbog svih tih očiju gladnih ljubavi. Sva djeca su znala da B. uskoro ide u obitelj, a oni ostaju. Strašno se osjećaš kad vidiš kako te gledaju, a ti im ne možeš pomoći. Donosili smo igračke i slatkiše, ali to nije to. Djeca se kratko razvesele, ali prazni pogledi ostaju. Sva djeca žele otići iz doma, ali to ne mogu. Zato mislim da im koriste kontinuirani kontakti (osoblje, članovi obitelji, volonteri) dok im druge posjete mogu nanijeti više štete nego koristi, a pogotovo ako su posjetitelji potencijalni posvojitelji, koji su, kako god okreneš, ipak zainteresirane stranke.

----------


## Gost

U potpunosti razumijem sada sve , i sve si više mislim kako odlazak u dom nije bila dobra ideja , prvo ne znam kako bi mogla izdržati te tužne poglede a da se ne rasplačem, a drugo je da ne bi htjela rastužiti djecu kada odlazimo......ne znam a opet bi htjela ......

----------


## mareena

Ako želiš djecu razveseliti onime što doneseš, sigurno si dobrodošla. No, to ne znači da ćeš ih i vidjeti. Ako je tvoja želja isključivo upoznavanje s djecom, radije nemoj ići. Oni od jednog susreta s tobom neće imati ništa. Djeci ne trebaju površni kontakti, nego koliko-toliko stalno okruženje. 

Ne mora dijete vidjeti od koga je dobilo čokoladicu, da bi mu bila slatka. Dobro ćeš se osjećati i ako svojim darovima pomogneš djeci, makar im ih nisi osobno uručila. Bar ja tako mislim.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Ne mora dijete vidjeti od koga je dobilo čokoladicu, da bi mu bila slatka. Dobro ćeš se osjećati i ako svojim darovima pomogneš djeci, makar im ih nisi osobno uručila. Bar ja tako mislim.


dođe mi jako teško  :Sad:  kad se sjetim sve te dječice, koja su gladna ljubavi i želje da imaju nekoga svoga  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:/ kako je čokolada rekla "čuda se događaju" pa tako nakon što smo posvojili Limača- pozvani smo na razgovor za djevojčicu   :Smile:  , hoće li nas uzeti u obzir- s obzirom da imamo već jedno posvojeno dijete, za sada  :? ne znamo.   :Heart:

----------


## babysoft

cestitke tata...da ne idemo mozda u isti centar  :Grin:   i nas su pozvali drugi tjedan na razgovor za jednu  malenu djevojcicu   :Saint:  
 :Heart:

----------


## babysoft

zdenka2 i vama velike cestitke... :D vasa prica pokazuje kako su stvarno cuda moguca...  :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## pahuljičica

babysoft i i ja ću biti tata....a da organiziramo jednu kavicu prije razgovora u centru?! Idemo i mi  !!!!!  ...sad je samo pitanje jesu isti centri u pitanju?!
No u svakom slučaju, želim vam puno sreće....  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

...sad sam se ukljucila...i ne mogu vjerovati...mozda idemo svi u isti centar...  :Heart:  i nas su zvali..mi idemo cak u dva centra drugi tjedan... :D tako sam uzbudjena  :Laughing:  u svakom slucaju, svima puno srece zelim i da svatko napokon dobije svoga malog   :Saint:  ....  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Ha, tu je gužva!  :D 
Puno sreće svima!

----------


## ana-blizanci

dragi moji  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

želim vam da vrlo brzo dobijete najlipši poklon-svog limača!!!! 
svima vam držim fige!!!

----------


## nela

Sretno svima!   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Nije vam lako. Želim vam puno sreće, a nama ovdje lijepih vijesti. Držite se!   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Sretno :D

----------


## leonessa

Sretno svima    :Kiss:  .

----------


## camel

joj predivno.  :D 

bilo bi stvarno dobro da se radi o različitim centrima, pa da svi ovaj božić dočekate sa svojom dječicom.
sretno svima.   :Love:

----------


## davorka

Svima vam želim sreću!   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Uh, bit će ovo veseli blagdani!  :D 
~~~~~~~ za sve!   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Otvorila sam ovaj topic nakon dugo dugo vremena...makar svako malo luknem na ovaj pdf. Jednostavno obožavam tu toplu atmosferu kod vas.   :Heart:  

I onda vidim da nisam skužila da je i ja ću biti tata, postao tatom!!! Pročitala sam cijeli topic, oči su mi pune suza zbog svih vas. 

I tata, čestitam i tebi i tvojoj ženi na limaču, a i limaču na vama!   :Heart:  

A vama svim drugim čekalicama želim da što prije dođete do svojih bebača.   :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

želim da vam ovaj božić bude najljepši do sada!!!!!!s limaćem u krilu!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mariela

Želim Vam svima da vaša dječica što prije nađu put do vas.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ajme , kaj je tu veselo  :Joggler:  .
Nije valjda da se radi o samo jednom centru??? 
Ili je to slučajnost da više centara u isto vrijeme ima posvojenja?
Sretno svima.  :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Hej tata, može koja crtica iz života vašeg bebača ?

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Yes:  samo reci....hoćeš o pelenama, papici, pričanju, nepodopštinama, maženju, ili????  :Razz:

----------


## leonessa

Ma o svemu  :D .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Unsure:   noć je tek počela, ali ja ti nisam baš neka pričljiva duša koja zna pričati romane ( a MŽ nikako da nađe vremena sjesti i nešto napisati-ona bi to bolje znala )

Pričamo toliko da ne znamo stati, K. se toliko zna u nešto uživjeti da to izgovori u jednom dahu, 5 rećenica spoji u jednu i onda sam Bog ne zna kaj je htio reći. Upija sve riječi koje čuje, ponavlja ih, mada sumnjam da zna o ćemu se radi.

Noćas spava kod bake i djeda pa nam je nekako pusto   :Sad:  . Zanimljivo je to da je kod njih bez problema nakon kupanja i večere otišao ajati, a nama svaku veće viče da mu se ne spava i nikako ga smjestiti u krevetić ( to je problem koji još nismo nikako uspjeli riješiti)  :Razz:

----------


## leonessa

Pusti ga neka spava sa vama, on se tek svojih mame i tate treba nauživati ( neće ti to dugo potrajati, evo moj svaki dan kaže ma suta ću spavati u svojoj sobi   :Laughing:  ). Pozdrav tvom dječaku   :Love:  .

----------


## sanja74

> Pusti ga neka spava sa vama, on se tek svojih mame i tate treba nauživati ( neće ti to dugo potrajati, evo moj svaki dan kaže ma suta ću spavati u svojoj sobi   ).


  :Heart:   vidim što me čeka! al koliko god mi ne odgovara kad me K. tresne po noći dok se okreće (a ko ringišpil je), toliko su mi predivna jutarnja buđenja i maženja.

----------


## Zdenka2

M. je valjda do pet godina svake noći dotapkao u naš krevet. I poslije toga, prije vrtića, odnosno škole, mora imati rundu maženja u krevetu. Meni su to dragocjeni trenuci. B., nažalost, nije mogla steći takve navike, ali se zato ja njoj uvalim ujutro i pomazim je malo kad M. ode u školu.

----------


## rebeca

> Kao što je napisala mamma san Jednostavno obožavam tu toplu atmosferu kod vas.


Mi se još borimo sa nekim stvarima oko našega bebača, ali meni je uvijek bila jako velika želja posvojiti bebeača bez obzira na sve. Dok sam studirala išla sam u posjet djeci bez roditelja, čak sam jedno vrijeme bila zadužena samo za jednoga klinaca kojeg sam cijelo vrijeme posjećivala.... kao i djecu sa raznim poteškoćama....
Mislim da u životu najgore je zlo ubiti čovjeka- smrtni grijeh, tako mislim da je najveće dobro u životu spasiti nekome život- pružiti mu dom, da se od toga ne može nešto bolje učiniti. Stoga vama svima od Heart čestitam, na tolikoj plemenitosti, mislim da veće djelo niste mogli učiniti   :Love:

----------


## mareena

> Noćas spava kod bake i djeda pa nam je nekako pusto   .


I mi smo se prvi put kad je Kikić prespavao kod bake osjećali prazno. S druge strane, bili smo zadovoljni jer nam je činjenica da se hoće i može odvojiti od nas, bila pokazatelj njegove sigurne privrženosti. 

Prisjeća li se vaš limač svojih prijatelja iz doma?

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Prisjeća li se vaš limač svojih prijatelja iz doma?


K. kad je došao k nama, jako malo je pričao, sada mu je riječnik puno veći,  i jednom prilikom je meni i Mž pričao da se hoće igrati sa Nanom. Dugo nije nismo shvaćali o kome se radi .Mislili smo na Mamu, Baku, neku igračku :? 
Nana je za nas ostala nepoznanica. :/ . A onda je MŽ zvala K. odgajateljicu (vezano uz nešto sasvim drugo) i tako u razgovoru spomenula Nanu i teta je odmah znala da se radi o njegovoj prijateljici Morani (koju je on oslovljavao sa Nana):D  :D . To je djevojčica sa kojom je on provodio dane prije nego li je došao k nama.  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sjećanja postoje i kod malih. Moj M. je imao neka sjećanja, iako je iz doma otišao kao jednogodišnja beba.

----------


## sanja74

> Sjećanja postoje i kod malih. Moj M. je imao neka sjećanja, iako je iz doma otišao kao jednogodišnja beba.


Ja sam sigurna da i K. ima neka sjećanja, mada je došla doma sa 3 mjeseca. Ne znam da li su "sjećanja" najtočniji naziv, ali..

----------


## Vlvl

Ja imam u glavi sliku mame kako me premata, stavlja one gumene gaćice i govori da mi je "guza crvena kao mamuneku u zološkom vrtu". Mama tvrdi da je baka posebnim metodama svakog od nas izvukla iz pelena čim smo napunili godinu dana. To je dakle jedno jako rano sjećanje.

----------


## lexy

i ja ću biti tata, babysoft, pahuljčica, gdje ste, šta se ne javljate? Ima li nešto novoga? Već  danima vas nema na ovom topiću! Umirem od znatiželje da čujem kako je bilo na razgovoru, ako ste bili! Možda je još prerano za novosti. Bilo kako bilo, javite se da čujemo kako vam prolaze dani.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> i ja ću biti tata, babysoft, pahuljčica, gdje ste, šta se ne javljate? Ima li nešto novoga? Već  danima vas nema na ovom topiću! Umirem od znatiželje da čujem kako je bilo na razgovoru, ako ste bili! Možda je još prerano za novosti. Bilo kako bilo, javite se da čujemo kako vam prolaze dani.


mi smo bili, ali da li smo prošli, znat ćemo krajem tjedna.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lexy

tata, puno sreće da dobijete i svoje drugo zlato.   To bi i nama ostalima koji idemo za drugim anđelekom ulilo nade. Držim palčeve.

----------


## Makenna

Ja za sada nemam nikakvih iskustava, ali... brojim sitno do našeg prvog susreta s ljudima u Centru.   :Ups:

----------


## lexy

Sretno vam Makenna, javi se s detaljima kad obaviš prvi razgovor tako da čujem iz prve ruke kakva pitanja mogu očekivati.

----------


## mareena

> mareena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Prisjeća li se vaš limač svojih prijatelja iz doma?
> 
> 
> K. kad je došao k nama, jako malo je pričao, sada mu je riječnik puno veći,  i jednom prilikom je meni i Mž pričao da se hoće igrati sa Nanom. Dugo nije nismo shvaćali o kome se radi .Mislili smo na Mamu, Baku, neku igračku :? 
> Nana je za nas ostala nepoznanica. :/ . A onda je MŽ zvala K. odgajateljicu (vezano uz nešto sasvim drugo) i tako u razgovoru spomenula Nanu i teta je odmah znala da se radi o njegovoj prijateljici Morani (koju je on oslovljavao sa Nana):D  :D . To je djevojčica sa kojom je on provodio dane prije nego li je došao k nama.


 
Sjećanja sigurno postoje, na svjesnom ili nesvjesnom nivou. Zanimalo me spominje li limač svoje prijatelje i izjavljuje li da bi ih želio vidjeti.

 :Love:   za limača i Nanu.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> i ja ću biti tata, babysoft, pahuljčica, gdje ste, šta se ne javljate? Ima li nešto novoga?


mi na žalost nismo izabrani  :Sad:  
Babysoft, Eni_mia na dolje otvorenom topiću pišu da ni one nisu izabrane, pa se ja pitam 
*Pahuljičice gdje si???*   :Heart:

----------


## lexy

sorry, tata, stvarno mi je žao što niste uspjeli. držim palčeve da vas uskoro opet nazovu, a vi da se javite s  :D vijestima. Puno  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

> lexy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ja ću biti tata, babysoft, pahuljčica, gdje ste, šta se ne javljate? Ima li nešto novoga?
> 
> 
> mi na žalost nismo izabrani  
> 
> *Pahuljičice gdje si???*


žao mi je, tata...  :Sad:  Puse Limaču......

a mi još na mjestu   :Grin:  idemo  slijedeći tjedan na razgovor..........konačno.........  :Wink: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

pahuljice   :Heart:  
molim za vas

----------


## mareena

Pahuljičice,   :Heart:  !

----------


## imenica

pahuljičice sretno ti bilo. 
ostali ne odustajte.  Kako ono ide: " kad nešto stvarno i istinski želiš onda se cijeli svijet uroti da to i dobiješ" . ja zbilja vjerujem u to. 
a što se tiče rasprave o odlascima u dom, mi smo naše sunčeko upoznali u domu. moram priznati da mi je jako teško pao odlazak u dom upravo zati jer sam se bojala vidjeti svu tu djecu. prvi put nam je bilo stresno. tada smo prvi put vidjeli naše sunčeko, držali je i upijali svaki njen pogled i pokret. ali tada smo prvi put vidjeli i ostalu djecu i zapravo snimili bar otprilike u kakvim uvjetima i sa kakvim ljudima žive. moram reći da su tete koje su se brinule o mojoj curici bile sve do jedne "po mjeri" kasnije smo se više upoznali pa sam kroz priču shvatila da su to drage i vrlo emotivne, profesionalne osobe. naravno, samo ako su takve mogu uspješno raditi svoj posao. upoznali smo i neku dječicu. ma, svi su dragi i pametni. sve dalje bilo je sve teže dolaziti zato jer shvatiš da unatoč tome što su ta djeca okružena normalnim ljudima, imaju sve potrebno (materijalno) za normalan rast, nemaju ono najvažnije. znamo svi jako dobro o čemu govorim.

----------


## Gost

pahuljičice i u našim ste molitvama  :Love:

----------


## malezija

Pahuljčice   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

*pahuljičice ima li novosti?* 
Molimo za vas i nadamo se zajedno sa vama. Neka vam ovo bude Božić koji ćete pamtiti dovjeka.  :Saint:

----------


## ZO

pahuljičice   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> *pahuljičice ima li novosti?*


  :Bye:  svima i hvala vam na dobrim željama.
Stvari stoje ovako:
Bili smo na razgovoru, no do kraja ovog tjedna moraju obaviti razgovore sa još dva potencijalna posvojitelja.
Obećali su nam javiti početkom slijedećeg tjedna što su odlučili i koga su izabrali...e sad treba dočekati taj drugi tjedan....
Eto, sad se samo možemo nadati i moliti Boga da to budemo mi...  :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## Vlvl

Mislim na vas i puno sreće želim.   :Love:

----------


## mareena

Puno, puno srreće   :Heart:  !

----------


## Gost

Puno,puno sreće   :Love:

----------


## ZO

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Pahuljo, nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati vrlo brzo!   :Heart:

----------


## malezija

Pahuljčice iskreno se nadam i molim za to da taj poziv bude upravo onaj pravi.Tebi i svim ostalim čekalicama(uključujući i mene)želim da što prije pronađemo naše malene koji su tu samo zbog nas..  :Heart:  A svima ostalima koji su već sa svojim mišekima želim sve najbolje i naljepše na svijetu..
Pahuljčice molim za vas  :Heart:  .

----------


## camel

pahuljičice, sretno.
 :Love:

----------


## Zorica

Pahuljcice, drzimo fige   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Pahuljo s vama sam u mislima   :Heart:  , sretno !

----------


## nela

Sretno Pahuljičice, čvrsto držim palčeve!   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

sretno i od mene, da nam uskoro javis da je sve kako treba biti  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

pahuljičice, neka vam vikend što prije prođe, a u ponedjeljak očekujem novu temu sa najljpšim božićnim poklonom vama.
držimo vam palčeve da izaberu vas!!  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Bez namjere da provociram želim samo reći da mi je žao da je s našeg pdf-a maknuta iskrena i topla leonessina priča o njezinoj djeci. 

U nastavku diskusije također je bilo postova koji su bili u redu, prije svega mislim na metvičine i upornine - možda je to moglo biti odvojeno od leonessine priče, kako bismo mogli o tome raspravljati načelno.

----------


## čokolada

Zdenka, topic sam maknula na izričitu L. molbu, cijela obitelj počela je trpjeti  posljedice ovog ipak vrlo javnog i čitanog foruma.
Ako želite, izdvojit ću postove u kojima se kvalitetno raspravljalo o vlastitom angažmanu u procesu posvojenja i zalijepiti ih na novi topic.

----------


## ms. ivy

ja ću još za svaki slučaj zamoliti da se ovdje ne nastavi rasprava s izbrisanog topica.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam to i pretpostavila i zbog toga mi je još više žao.

----------


## ronin

veliki ,veliki zagrljaj   :Love:  *Leonessi*

*pahuljičice* želim vam puno puno sreće  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

> Ako želite, izdvojit ću postove u kojima se kvalitetno raspravljalo o vlastitom angažmanu u procesu posvojenja i zalijepiti ih na novi topic.


Upravo sam htjela napisati nešto na tu temu, kad vidim da je nema. Bilo bi dobro odvojiti raspravu započetu Metvičinim postom, jer mislim da je kvalitetna i svima zanimljiva.

Leonessa, žao mi je.

----------


## Vlvl

Leonessa, žao mi je i držite se.  :Love:  
Nadam se da će podforum ostati poticajno i pozitivno mjesto razmjene iskustava. 
Svim čekalicama, sada kad kreće nova radna godina, želim da što prije prime dobre vijesti!

----------


## sandraks

evo me drage moje da vam svima poželim uspješnu i veselu novu godinicu!
i još želim nakratko s vama prokomentirati današnji doživljaj: uporna, kakva već jesam, zovem centre ne bih li saznala nešto novo.I kad tam, danas fakat nekaj nova: zovem centar koji sam kontaktirala prije par mjeseci kad su mi rekli da je u postupku jedan slučaj i neka zovem za dva, tri mjeseca...i tak se lepo predstavim i ispričam gore već rečeno.A soc.radnica mi odgovori da već imaju pot.roditelje, obavljen razgovor i da traže mlađe ljude, do 30 godina starosti.A kolko vi imate? pita.Ja veli slj.mj.33 " Evo vidite da to ne odgovara." Rekla sam joj samo da mi je ovo prvi put da čujem da je 33 godine prestaro, da sam se do sad samo susretala s komentarom da smo još premladi...i da ne razumijem....mislim si posle da sam vjerojatno zakasnila na ovaj razgovor pa sam eto, dobila odgovor kakav jesam...
No, bilo kako bilo, i ovaj put vjerujem da je dijete "otišlo" u pravu, svoju obitelj...mi ćemo pričekati na svoje dijete  :Heart:  
svima puno sreće  :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Otvorena je nova tema (nastavak stare)
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=54924

----------


## pahuljičica

i ja ću biti tata kako je limač????? piši nam malo  :Wink:

----------


## Zorica

Leonessa,   :Heart:  za vas i vasu decicu!

----------


## Zdenka2

> evo me drage moje da vam svima poželim uspješnu i veselu novu godinicu!
> i još želim nakratko s vama prokomentirati današnji doživljaj: uporna, kakva već jesam, zovem centre ne bih li saznala nešto novo.I kad tam, danas fakat nekaj nova: zovem centar koji sam kontaktirala prije par mjeseci kad su mi rekli da je u postupku jedan slučaj i neka zovem za dva, tri mjeseca...i tak se lepo predstavim i ispričam gore već rečeno.A soc.radnica mi odgovori da već imaju pot.roditelje, obavljen razgovor i da traže mlađe ljude, do 30 godina starosti.A kolko vi imate? pita.Ja veli slj.mj.33 " Evo vidite da to ne odgovara." Rekla sam joj samo da mi je ovo prvi put da čujem da je 33 godine prestaro, da sam se do sad samo susretala s komentarom da smo još premladi...i da ne razumijem....mislim si posle da sam vjerojatno zakasnila na ovaj razgovor pa sam eto, dobila odgovor kakav jesam...
> No, bilo kako bilo, i ovaj put vjerujem da je dijete "otišlo" u pravu, svoju obitelj...mi ćemo pričekati na svoje dijete  
> svima puno sreće


To je samo još jedan primjer arbitrarnosti centara u odlučivanju o djeci. Iako je zakonski propisana dobna razlika između djece do 31. 12. 2007. bila 45 godina, a sada je više uopće nema, ima mnogo centara koji misle da male bebe mogu dobiti samo ljudi u dvadesetim godinama. To je isključivo njihovo privatno nahođenje. S druge strane, bilo je primjera da mnogi centri smatraju osobe u dvadesetima još nezrelima za posvojenje, pa isključuju njih i radije daju djecu starijim ljudima. Tu nema pravila i propisa. Sandraks, drži se!   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Sandraks   :Heart:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> i ja ću biti tata kako je limač????? piši nam malo


hmmmm....proslavili smo naš prvi zajednički rođendan u krugu obitelji i njegovih malih prijatelja. MŽ je ispekla veliku tortu u obliku micky mausa. Limač je ponosno ugasio sve svjećice, a navečer prije spavanja mi je prišapnuo da je poželio "maju seku"  :Love:  . U ovih nekoliko mjeseci stekao je puno prijatelja i jako je sretan kad je okružen sa puno dječice, pa ponekad kad smo nas troje sami zna reći da je "on sam, jer mi smo veliki i mi smo mama i tata, a on bi htio djete."
Inaće sve teće prema našim planovima, nadanjima i željama. Svakim danom sve je veći, pametniji, znatiželjniji.   :Heart:  A ljubav (s njegove strane) sve je više izraženija   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretan rođendan malome mišu!   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Sretan rođendan i malu seku želim!   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Sretan rođendan i da mu se sve želje šta prije ostvare   :Heart:   :D !

----------


## Dia

drage moje, danas sam dobila nesto na mail sto zelim podjeliti sa vama 
nadam se da sam pogodila dobru temu jer ne posjecujem vas pdf.




> U prvom razredu učiteljica je objašnjavala djeci što znači kad je netko posvojen. 
> mala Ana reče: "Ja znam što to znači jer sam ja posvojena." 
> "Što to onda znači?", upita učiteljica Anu. 
> *"To znači da nisam rasla u maminom trbuhu nego u njenom srcu."*


  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> U prvom razredu učiteljica je objašnjavala djeci što znači kad je netko posvojen. 
> mala Ana reče: "Ja znam što to znači jer sam ja posvojena." 
> "Što to onda znači?", upita učiteljica Anu. 
> *"To znači da nisam rasla u maminom trbuhu nego u njenom srcu."*


  :Heart:  tako smo i mi limaču objasnili i sad dosta često zna doći do MŽ stavit rukicu na njeno srce i reći da je on tu bio prije nego je došao k nama...  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

> drage moje, danas sam dobila nesto na mail sto zelim podjeliti sa vama 
> nadam se da sam pogodila dobru temu jer ne posjecujem vas pdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				U prvom razredu učiteljica je objašnjavala djeci što znači kad je netko posvojen. 
> ...


Pazite da djeca to ne bi shvatila doslovno, jer oni su tome skloni. Ovo lijepo zvuči, ali za dijete je mnogo bolje i zdravije baratanje činjenicama o tome gdje su rasla i kako su rođena. Ovu nejasnu formulaciju bi bilo bolje prevesti u istinitu, to jest da ga mama i tata vole isto kao i da su ga rodili.

----------


## ivančica15

da Zdenka kužim te ali na koji način objasniti Niki koja ima četri godine kad dođe iz vrtića i veli da joj je prijateljica iz grupe rekla da je nisam ja nosila u trbuhu makar ona je svjesna da je iz dječeg doma jer je po Emu išla sa nama

----------


## Zdenka2

Ivančice, to da je ti nisi nosila u trbuhu je istina. Pomozi joj tako da je opremiš mogućim odgovorima na takve primjedbe druge djece, a koji će isto tako biti istiniti.   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Pazite da djeca to ne bi shvatila doslovno, jer oni su tome skloni. Ovo lijepo zvuči, ali za dijete je mnogo bolje i zdravije baratanje činjenicama o tome gdje su rasla i kako su rođena. Ovu nejasnu formulaciju bi bilo bolje prevesti u istinitu, to jest da ga mama i tata vole isto kao i da su ga rodili.


možda se nisam dovoljno detaljno izrazio, ali Limaču smo rekli da je rastao u trbuhu jedne dobre tete, a dok je bio u njenom trbuhu, bio je u maminom srcu i mojim mislima. I onda kad je izašao iz trbuha te tete, mama i ja smo ga uzeli kod sebe jer smo ga jako željeli i jako ga volimo. Tako nekako smo mu pokušali objasniti i za sada je to prihvatio, zato kaže da je bio u maminom srcu...Kad bude malo stariji i kad će moći razumjeti neke riječi, objasnit ćemu mu na realan naćin, ali za sada je premali da bi shvatio.

----------


## mareena

> drage moje, danas sam dobila nesto na mail sto zelim podjeliti sa vama 
> nadam se da sam pogodila dobru temu jer ne posjecujem vas pdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				U prvom razredu učiteljica je objašnjavala djeci što znači kad je netko posvojen. 
> ...


Meni se ova rečenica ne sviđa. Na prvi pogled zvuči zgodno, ali kad sam promislila... Djeca sve shvaćaju doslovno, moglo bi se dogoditi da pomisle da su umjesto u trbuhu, doista rasla u srcu. Drugo, da li to znači da majke koje su rodile svoju djecu, nisu nosile i u srcu?

----------


## no_sikiriki

Nekako mislim da je jako tesko odabrati pravi nacin kako objasniti djetetu da je posvojeno. Postoji li uopće pravi nacin? Mislim da i ne! Svaka obitelj u danom trenutku riješiti ce tu situaciju onako kako misli da u tom trenutku i treba. Okolnosti su te koje nekad mogu otezati ili olaksati ovaj problem. Ono sto ce u jednoj obitelji biti savrseno a i s tim i sasvim slucajno tj. spontano rjesenje, u drugoj to nece biti tako. 

Ma nismo mi jos dosli niti do faze da nas pozovu na prvi razgovor zbog jednog   :Saint:  , zato niti nemam vlastitog iskustva s tim, ali eto samo malo razmisljam...  :Wink: 

MM i ja sve "faze" ovog naseg puta fotografiramo - mozda jednom nekad napravimo i neki fotostrip... mozda ce nam se to jednom uciniti kao dobra ideja, a mozda i ne

----------


## Zdenka2

Postoji pravi način: pravi način je odgovarati na sva djetetova pitanja, uvijek biti iskren i nikada ne lagati, predočiti djetetu sve činjenice na način koji je prihvatljiv njegovoj dobi. Ako dijete samo ne pita, roditelj mora pokrenuti tu temu. Posvojenje nikada ne smije biti tabu, nešto o čemu je bilo kome neugodno razgovarati. Dijete uvijek mora osjećati da smije sve pitati i sve reći o tome kako se osjeća i o čemu razmišlja, a ne da ga u tome koči roditeljeva povrijeđenost. Njihov život počinje rođenjem, a ne posvojenjem i posvojitelji moraju učiniti tako da ta dva dijela čine cjelinu.

----------


## no_sikiriki

Kao sto sam napisala - MM i ja jos nismo niti pozvani zbog jednog   :Saint:   te nemamo jos puno iskustava... ali Zdenka2, slazem se u potpunosti sa svime sto si napisala.  :Smile:  
Mozda sam se prije malo krivo izrazila - mislila sam vise na to na vjerovatno nema jednog univerzalnog pravog nacina koji bi bio dobar u svim slucajevima, iako ovo sto ti pises svakako mi se cini univerzalnim pravim pristupom.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Naš limač je pravi mali "radnik", dok sam ja sijao travu, one je sakupljao kamenčiće, dok sam ja obrezivo voćke, on je skupljao granje. I moram ga pohvaliti jer je napravio-uz moju pomoć- svoj mali vrt (izrazio je želju da ima i on svoj vrt gdje će saditi mrkvicu i rajčicu), i sad svaki dan MŽ nagovara da idu saditi i sijati povrće.Ne može dočekati!!  :Razz:  .
Inaće je  veselo dijete i jako je mazasti.  :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Tata    :Love:  , za limača  :Heart:  .

----------


## Zdenka2

Bravo mali vrtlaru!

----------


## Gost

Mogu si zamisliti kako to slatko izgleda   :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

ja se ispricavam ak sam nesto krivo rekla onim citatom
nije mi bila zelja uopce ulaziti u raspravu dal, kako i sto reci klincima
jednostavno mi je bio prekrasan njen odgovor

----------


## mareena

Tata   :Love:  . Pusa limaču!

----------


## pahuljičica

tata- tvom malom mazastom vrtlaru jedna velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Ratko

Pozdrav tati i "vrtlaru" od drugog tate!  :Bye:  

Naša mala također uživa na selu gdje imamo veliku površinu prepunu zelenila. Sve je ograđeno pa nema straha od auta i ostalih prometala Tamo Lara može nesmetano juriti, igrati se u pijesku i uživati u svim "zemljanim" dječjim poslovima. Pomaže mami i baki okopavati cvijetiće. Našla je i prijatelja, susjedovog klinca koji je malo stariji, ali jako obziran i pažljiv, vrlo se lijepo igraju i zabavljaju. Uvijek rado odlazi na selo i susjedov mali je najbolji frend...  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Pozdrav tati i "vrtlaru" od drugog tate!


i vama   :Bye:   :Bye:  

pitanje za Forumaše: GDJE STE SVI NESTALI? :?   :Sad:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

i mi smo primljeni u vrtić....i limač jedva čeka, svakoga dana pita kada će ta jesen? A inaće smo super, spremamo se na more, volimo se, mazimo i dalje jako želimo seku  :Heart:

----------


## Ratko

Mi smo se vratili s mora, bili smo 2 tjedna i mala je jako uživala. Sad se već  privikavamo na radnu svakodnevnicu - Lara u vrtić :D , a tata i mama na posao   :Sad:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ne znam gdje smjestiti ovo pa ću ovdje!!
Nema nikoga već danima na Forumu! Jasno mi je godišnji su, ali zašto imam osjećaj da ste svi nekud nestali (jel postoji dr. Forum)?? Prije ste sve dijelili s nama, pisali nam, sad nema ni Sanje, ni Zdenke (koja se uvijek javljala), Vlvl, Otočanka. Tema od Pahuljice je izbrisana :? . Hoće mi netko objasniti kaj se događa?

Imamo novih posvojenja :D , al ljudi ne pišu o tome, jer vjerovatno misle da nisu zanimljivi jer im nitko ne piše čestitke, dobrodošlice. Prije samo par mjeseci Forum je disao punim plučima, a sada   :Crying or Very sad:  

Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Tata, ne možeš natjerati ljude da pišu   :Smile:  . Neki napišu i previše, pa poslije imaju problema - susreću se s nepoznatima koji ih "prepoznaju", s poznatima koje su htjeli izbjeći i sl. Ovaj je forum jako čitan, pogledaj samo broj gostiju tijekom jutra!
Neki uopće ne žele pisati javno, samo dojave da su posvojili, da ljude ohrabre i pokažu da se nešto događa i stvari ipak pokreću.
S druge strane, kad već prođe par godina od posvojenja, susrećeš se s dječjom  svakodnevnicom koja nema veze s činjenicom da je dijete posvojeno, pa o tim događajima pišeš na drugim "dobnim" podforumima.
Što da ovdje pišem o fazama moje četiripolgodišnjakinje, o tome da od njenih decibela stradavaju uši i da mi beba pati od kronične neispavanosti (da ne kažem alergije na buku)  :Grin:  

Slobodno iniciraj temu koja te zanima i o kojoj bi htio raspravljati, uključit će se tko želi i može.

----------


## magda_

ja redovno škicam šta se ovdje piše, eto...  :Smile:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Tata, ne možeš natjerati ljude da pišu   . Neki napišu i previše, pa poslije imaju problema - susreću se s nepoznatima koji ih "prepoznaju", s poznatima koje su htjeli izbjeći i sl. Ovaj je forum jako čitan, pogledaj samo broj gostiju tijekom jutra!
> Neki uopće ne žele pisati javno, samo dojave da su posvojili, da ljude ohrabre i pokažu da se nešto događa i stvari ipak pokreću.


nisam mislio nikoga natjerati da piše :shock: , ali gledano s moje strane, ljudi se jave i čekaju hoće li im tko čestitati, kad vide da ih nitko ne šljivi, odustanu. Obeshrabre se ili pomisle da nisu zanimljivi. *Kažem gledano s moje strane, možda nisam u pravu, nek se slobodno javi netko tko misli/ ne misli tako.*
Forum je čitan, ali svi smo pod "tajnim imenom" i ne shvaćam zašto bi se netko skrivao od nekoga, osim ako se srami    :Evil or Very Mad:  , al vjerujem da takvih nema. 





> Slobodno iniciraj temu koja te zanima i o kojoj bi htio raspravljati, uključit će se tko želi i može.


nisam mislio na ništa ciljano, nego mi je žao da tema pomalo "umire" , da se ljudi ne javljaju kao prije.Kad se samo sjetim onih početaka kad sam vas počeo čitati, pa kad sada to usporedim sa današnjicom  :/ .

 :Kiss:

----------


## ronin

ma sad su i godišnji  :Smile:  
evo ja vas redovno čitam  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Tema od Pahuljice je izbrisana :? . Hoće mi netko objasniti kaj se događa?


Božićna čarolija je izbrisana jer sam ja to tražila  :Trep trep:

----------


## ivanas

i ja redovno pratim forum

----------


## Vlvl

I ja ću biti tata, to je uobičajeno zbivanje na "zrelim" da ne kažem starijim forumima. Pokrenuto je puno tema koje su nam bile svima interesantne, ali oni koji su dulje na forumu već su se izjasnili o mnogo toga: kakva nam je bila obrada, koliko smo zvali centre, kakav je bio prvi susret, jesmo li mijenjali imena, kako je reagirala naša okolina... Sada nemamo potrebu pisati o tome na tim istim temama, a novi članovi dođu, pročitaju, i često nemaju potrebu ni postaviti pitanje.
Ja se razveselim svakoj pridošlici, čekalici ili posvojenom roditelju. Rado čitam nove priče i pratim šta se zbiva u onim već poznatima. 
Puno mi znači ovaj forum.   :Love: 

P.S. Što ima kod vas novo?

----------


## boriva

Bok.Ja se relativno malo javljam ali vas redovito čitam. Pokušala sam saznati nešto o vašim strahovima prije samog posvojenja i o eventualnim nedoumicama oko cijele priče, ali stiglo mi je nekoliko odgovora i hrpa dobrodošlica.Ne znam. Možda vam je to dosadna tema, možda niste imali nikiakve nedoumice ili ste sve svoje strahove zaboravili. Mi još nismo posvojili dijete, ali smo na tom putu, ali kad vidim da mi nitko ne odgovara na ta pitanja onda se pitam jesam li ja zaista spremna na taj korak ili samo ja imam takve nedoumice pa mi je cijela ova priča uzaludna i bolje da ne nastavljam sa postupkom. Žedna sam pročitati vaša mišljenja i iskustva vezana za tu situaciju.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Možda vam je to dosadna tema, možda niste imali nikiakve nedoumice ili ste sve svoje strahove zaboravili. Mi još nismo posvojili dijete, ali smo na tom putu, ali kad vidim da mi nitko ne odgovara na ta pitanja onda se pitam jesam li ja zaista spremna na taj korak ili samo ja imam takve nedoumice pa mi je cijela ova priča uzaludna i bolje da ne nastavljam sa postupkom. Žedna sam pročitati vaša mišljenja i iskustva vezana za tu situaciju.


  :Kiss:  , moje iskustvo je opisano, i imaš moju podršku.Pitaj sve što te zanima.  :Kiss:  
*
Čokolada*, imam pitanje (ako je preosobno ne trebaš odgovoriti 8) ). Da li si ikada osjetila razliku (u svakom pogledu-ponajviše osjećaji ) između A. i M. ??  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Puno me ljudi to pita, a i onima koji ne pitaju  pitanje piše na čelu  8) .
A. smo dobili kad je imala 14.5 mj., bila je prelijepa, sićušna, manja nego što je Mare sada s 8.5 mj. Vesela, zaigrana, umilna, velika maza, uvukla se odmah pod kožu. Ipak, trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da u glavi postanem mama i da izgubim svoju "nezavisnost" u razmišljanju i ponašanju...do krize par mjeseci nakon posvojenja. Zbog havarije s cijevima u stanu morali smo A. odvesti baki par noći na spavanje. Koja greška! Dijete se izbezumilo (iako je i s bakom provodila puno vremena) i tek smo onda shvatili koliko je ovisna o nama i koliko se trebamo   :Heart:  . 
I danas je moja maza, jako privržena i željna blizine... (dobro, živi je vrag na raketni pogon).

Kad se rodila M. očekivala sam buru drugačijih emocija, hitnu privrženost već po defaultu, ali ništa od toga. Užasno stresna trudnoća, toliko da sam skoro odbijala "biti trudna" da nešto ne krene po zlu,  uspomene iz bolnice, težak oporavak poslije carskog, sve je to bilo tako poremećeno da se sad uopće ne mogu sjetiti nijednog trenutka od tih 9 mjeseci  :/ ... 
Prvih mjesec dana  M. je spavala valjda 23 sata dnevno, nije htjela dojiti, ležala je u svojoj košari tako bešumno da je MM rekao da ima osjećaj da smo dobili lutku, a ne dijete. Naravno da se sve promijenilo s prvom komunikacijom očima i osmjehom, ali hoću reći - zbog te opće amnezije nisam imala osjećaj da je M., eto, baš MOJA, da je to sad drukčije, moja krv i ostali "geni kameni", čak ne vidim u njoj išta moga   :Laughing:   (ista tata!). Možda bi najpreciznije bilo reći da osjećam da su obje "pale s neba" samo na različite načine.
M. ima neki svoj đir, skroz drukčiji od A., nešto je mirnija, ali svojeglava do bola i uopće nije maza. A. joj je centar svijeta i njoj se daje bezrezervno, a ova joj uzvraća predstavljajući se svakome: ja sam A.Ž., imam četiri i pol godine i seku M.   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Čokolada   :Love:   :Heart:  .

----------


## imenica

i ja ću biti tata moram ti priznati da sam pomalo razočarana tvojim pitanjem postavljenim čokoladi.
ma ne mogu to čak niti objasniti... ja zaista nemam nikakvih dilema niti razmišljanja po tom pitanju. kad bih rodila, imala bih svoje dvoje djece koje bih voljela najviše na svijetu. 
ma ne znam... ne mislim da si pitao nešto nenormalno, ali eto tako osjećam.

----------


## čokolada

Imenica, zašto? Puno ljudi ima dileme da li će posvojeno dijete voljeti jednako kao i biološko. Mene je , eto, mučio drugi problem - da li ću M. voljeti jednako kao i A.   :Grin:  .
Nema tabu tema, o svemu se može razgovarati.

----------


## pahuljičica

čokolada   :Love:

----------


## imenica

> Imenica, zašto? Puno ljudi ima dileme da li će posvojeno dijete voljeti jednako kao i biološko. Mene je , eto, mučio drugi problem - da li ću M. voljeti jednako kao i A.   .
> Nema tabu tema, o svemu se može razgovarati.


ma naravno da se može o svemu razgovarati... samo ja očito ne pripadam  onoj skupini ljudi koja ima takve dileme. zbilja ne mislim ništa loše. napisala sam ono što osjećam i to potpisujem.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imenica, zašto? Puno ljudi ima dileme da li će posvojeno dijete voljeti jednako kao i biološko. Mene je , eto, mučio drugi problem - da li ću M. voljeti jednako kao i A.   .
> Nema tabu tema, o svemu se može razgovarati.
> 
> 
> ma naravno da se može o svemu razgovarati... samo ja očito ne pripadam  onoj skupini ljudi koja ima takve dileme. zbilja ne mislim ništa loše. napisala sam ono što osjećam i to potpisujem.


*
imenica*,da li pripadaš ili ne pripadaš skupini ljudi koja ima takve dileme mislim da ne možeš sa sigurnošću tvrditi dok se ne nađeš u takvoj situaciji. Jedno su osjećaji, a drugo kad se to zaista dogodi. 
_a možeš li mi obrazložiti zašto si razočarana mojim pitanjem Čokoladi?_
Čokolada je jedina koja je prošla jedno takvo iskustvo i koja sa sigurnošću može stajati iza onoga što je napisala, dok svi drugi mogu samo osjećati ono nešto u sebi
*Čokolada*  :Kiss: 




> P.S. Što ima kod vas novo?


*vlvl*, hvala na pitanju. Novosti ima iz dana u dan, u pozitivnom smislu.
Ukratko: svi smo dobro, volimo se svakim danom sve više, uživamo u obiteljskoj idili  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## cvijeta73

Čokolada, evo i od mene jedan veliki   :Kiss:  
zato što mi je gušt čitati tvoje pametne, iskrene i razumne postove.   :Smile:  
i jedva čekam da A. nađe park-prijatelje   :Grin:

----------


## mareena

Čokolada   :Love:  !

----------


## pahuljičica

...evo ja ću samo kratko o MRVICI....

Ona je jedna vejika, vejika maza, mali istraživač, sve ju zanima, obožava se penjati (ja dobivam fraze   :Razz:  !),obožava plesati i pjevati, priča 100 na sat (većinom nerazumljivo), voli pospremati (pravo žensko), dosta je poslušna,  krenula je u jaslice na adaptaciju ( prvih dana je bilo super, al sad me sve češće dočeka u suzama  :Sad:  )...
Jednom riječju sve OK  :Smile:  , uživamo...

 :Bye:

----------


## bepina

Pahuljčice, rastopila sam se čitajući o Mrvici  

 :Heart:  

Prekrasno je čitati vaša iskustva s djecom, a manje je krasno čitati iskustva s administracijom.

Iako sam rekla da neću zvati do ponedjeljka da pitam jesu li primili zahtjev, nisam izdržala i zvala sam danas no nitko se nije javljao.

Odmah sam se sjetila savjeta s foruma i shvatila da sam prekasno zvala, tek  iza 12.
Od ponedjeljka sve revno primjenjujem  8) 


Što se tiče nedoumica oko posvajanja, ne čudim im se. Iako ih ja nikad nisam imala (vjerojatno zbog toga što imam različite obiteljske situacije u okolini, pa i posvajanje u obitelji) jasno mi je da netko razmišlja i strahuje za sve, pa čak i za ljubav prema djetetu, jer takvo iskustvo još nisu imali.

Kad mi se rodila sestra imala sam 17g. i mislila sam da nikad neću voljeti neko dijete kao nju, a sad kad imam nećake vidim da se srce samo širi, a ne izbacuje nikog.

Jedino što ne volim je razmišljanje o posvajanju kao o krajnjoj, nekakvoj očajničkoj opciji. Nama se čude (u široj okolici) zašto već krećemo s posvajanjem (kao: još ima nade) no meni se uopće ne da raspravljati o tome. Krećemo jer osjećamo to kao ispravnu odluku i točka. 8)

----------


## ivanas

I ja uglavnom nailazim na čuđenje, pa kao tek ste mladi, 25/31, pa imate vremena. Ni ja ne razmišljam o posvojenju kao krajnjoj i drugorazrednoj opciji, kao kad ne mogu imati svoje da bar posvojim neko dijete, već je to za mene jedan od puteva. 

Ipak treba imati razumijevanja prema ljudima(osim kad su bezobrazni i napadni   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), većina ih se nikad nije susrela s ovom tematikom i imaju površna i ustaljena razmišljanja. Zato obično biram edukaciju, pa pričam kako ustvari je.

----------


## mareena

Pahuljičice   :Love:  ! Žao mi je zbog suza u jaslicama, ali to će se srediti. Uživaj u svojoj Mrvici   :Heart:  .

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Pahuljićica, suze su normalna reakcija, s vremenom će nestati i sve će biti dobro.samo treba malo vremena.
Mrvici   :Kiss:

----------


## Nikita

Pozdrav svima vama, velikim i malim borcima za ljubav. Inaće sam u potpomognutoj. Nažalost, za posvojenje sam prestara mm i ja napunili 38, 10 g braka, imali mogućnosti za posv, ja i volje i želje, ali mm ne (često mi se čini da nema volje i za biološko d). Nemam namjeru i volju kukati vam ovdje a čitam vas .. jer mi se sviđaju vaše priče i neki već jesu, neki budu kasnije, postali roditelji. ... Htjela sam ispričati kratku priču, kako je brat od mm i žena mu nakon 2 neuspjele trudnoče išli na posvojenje, oženili se (bez roditelja i braće-mm, samo kumovi) samo zbog posvoj, materij. super, stan svoj, godine o.k., sve super, predali papire i čekali. U međuvremenu žena zanijela, rodila, odma odustali od posvj, već se nadaju opet "svom" 2 djetetu, a ne shvačaju da bi i to neko drugo djete bilo njihovo. E takve priče mi se ne sviđaju. Odustali su od "tam nekog" i to je baš bezveze. Naravno B i D tog tateka sve pucaju od ponosa na unuka, a za mene samo propitkivaju i to mm, a ne mene, a što se čeka.., kaj ona radi... kako se ona osjeća..., ma super skačem od "veselja", komira me to .. i oprostite na smetnji ... i hvala na čitanju .. i želim vam svu sreću svjeta... da postanete roditelji.   :Heart:   ne odustajte   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Nažalost, za posvojenje sam prestara mm i ja napunili 38, 10 g braka,



zašto bi bila prestara???????? :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## saraR

Ako se ne varam dobna granica je ukinuta samo mala je vjerojatnost da će te dobiti malo dijete,ali mogučnost postoji samo ako imate volje i želje nikad se nezna. :?  :shock:  :?  :?  :?  :shock:  :?

----------


## čokolada

Koliko sam shvatila nikitin muž je protiv posvojenja, pa je bespredmetno nagovaranje...a da su godinama prestari - nisu.

----------


## saraR

Nije mi namjera bila nikoga nagovarati samo sam htijela reći da godine nisu prepreka.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink:

----------


## pahuljičica

> Pahuljičice   ! Žao mi je zbog suza u jaslicama, ali to će se srediti. Uživaj u svojoj Mrvici   .


 :D nema više suza... :D 
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## mareena

Super  :D !

 :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Bye:  
....jeste primjetili koliko ima novih posvojenja sad, pred ovo blagdansko vrijeme? Koliko će dječice, baš u ovo vrijeme darivanja dobiti svoj najljepši Božićni poklon?
....mi smo prije skoro godinu dana (baš za sam Božić) kući dopeljali jednog malog, malog preslatkog   :Saint: , koji nas svakim danom sve više uveseljava-i bez kojeg više ne bi mogli biti ni jedne sekunde.

I sad kad se sjetim, svih onih živciranja oko zvanja centara, lažnih nada, ljubaznih i neljubaznih djelatnika, svega što smo prošli na putu do svog   :Saint:  .....sad vidim da se sve to isplatilo, jer na kraju smo ipak dobili ono što smo silno željeli....naš Mrvicu....

Još jednom želi svima sreću na putu do svojih   :Saint:

----------


## rozaa

može mala pomoć? 
negdje sam pročitala da je jedan od  uvjeta za posvojenje najmanje 3 god. braka (mislim da je ina33 rekla da su njima tako rekli). 
mi živimo zajedno 10 godina ali smo u braku tek odnedavno, 4 mjeseca.
može li to biti problem? 

pozdrav!

----------


## rozaa

> Nažalost, za posvojenje sam prestara mm i ja napunili 38, 10 g braka


ajme, draga nikita, nemoj tako razmišljati. ja imam 39,5 i mislim da sam u najboljim godinama za posvojenje djeteta   :Smile:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Mislim da godine braka vise nisu uvjet, mi smo u braku isto 4 miseca  :Smile: ,,poslali smo zamolbu sad cekamo poziv za prvi susret!

----------


## sanja74

> može mala pomoć? 
> negdje sam pročitala da je jedan od  uvjeta za posvojenje najmanje 3 god. braka (mislim da je ina33 rekla da su njima tako rekli). 
> mi živimo zajedno 10 godina ali smo u braku tek odnedavno, 4 mjeseca.
> može li to biti problem?


nije nužan (duži) bračni staž. ili ste u braku, ili niste.  :Wink:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> ...mi smo prije skoro godinu dana (baš za sam Božić) kući dopeljali jednog malog, malog preslatkog  , koji nas svakim danom sve više uveseljava-i bez kojeg više ne bi mogli biti ni jedne sekunde.


 :shock: već je prošla godina dana? vrijeme stvarno leti! Čestitam na PRVOJ "godišnjici", a maloj Mrvici velika   :Kiss:  i da i dalje bude tako pametna, lijepa i dobra svojim roditeljima.  :Love:

----------


## rozaa

hvala na odgovorima   :Kiss:  
i mi krećemo u postupak posvajanja, ovih dana šaljemo molbu.
držite nam fige da sve prođe ok!

----------


## mareena

Pahuljičice, sretna vam godišnjica   :Love:  ! I meni je ova godina proletjela.

Rozaa, sretno ti na putu do djeteta!

----------


## ententini

pahuljičica




> ....mi smo prije skoro godinu dana (baš za sam Božić) kući dopeljali jednog malog, malog preslatkog Saint, koji nas svakim danom sve više uveseljava-i bez kojeg više ne bi mogli biti ni jedne sekunde.
> 
> I sad kad se sjetim, svih onih živciranja oko zvanja centara, lažnih nada, ljubaznih i neljubaznih djelatnika, svega što smo prošli na putu do svog Saint .....sad vidim da se sve to isplatilo, jer na kraju smo ipak dobili ono što smo silno željeli....naš Mrvicu....
> 
> Još jednom želi svima sreću na putu do svojih Saint


Sretna vam prva, ali velika godišnjica!

----------


## pahuljičica

Hvala vam na čestitkama!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretna godišnjica i sretan Božić sretnoj obitelji!

----------


## Vlvl

Sretna vam godišnjica i uživajte u prvom zajedničkom iščekivanju Božića.   :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretna godišnjica sretnoj obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

...evo da i ja konačno pokažem svoju Princezu....
No, morala sam "staviti pod ključ"  :Rolling Eyes:  , pa ko nas želi vidjeti i upoznati nek se javi na PP za lozinku.
 :Kiss:  
http://public.fotki.com/pahulja/mrvica2/

----------


## Rebbeca

Vidjela curkicu, i samo mogu reći.... Wooov, preslatka je, koje loknice...  :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Vidjela curkicu, i samo mogu reći.... Wooov, preslatka je, koje loknice...




I ja vidio.
Stvarno predivna djevojčica, vidi se da je sretna i voljena i budite ponosni na nju.  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Pahuljcice, mala vam je pravi zlatokosi bomboncic   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Preslatka je i ima upravo predivnu boju kose.

----------


## AdioMare

Je, prava je ljepotica  :Heart:   kose boje meda. 
Na 13. fotki bih ju, mmmm.... zažnjarala  :Grin:   zbog preslatkog osmjeha!  :Love:

----------


## ententini

Pahuljičica i ja sam ti poslala PP, al vidim da mi ne odgovaraš, a voljela bi vidjeti tvoju Mrvicu. 
Tek sad kad sam pročitala neke tvoje postove shvatila sam da ti nisi posvojila romsko djete, a ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da jesi.

Ne mogu nigdje naći tvoje postove o samom posvojenju? Koliko je Mrvica bila stara, kako je to išlo kod vas?.

Inaće uživam čitajući sve vaše priče o tome kako ste došli do svoje djece, i svaka priča mi je prirasla srcu i draga na svoj naćin.

----------


## pahuljičica

Curke Hvala na komplimentima!  :Kiss:

----------


## Iskra

Pahuljčice, princeza je preslatka!

 :Heart:

----------


## Iskra

Zaboravila sam pitati, Pahuljčice, htjela sam još pročitati jednom tvoj topik o posvojenju, ali premješten je, kako ga mogu naći.

Hvala

----------


## čokolada

Taj topic više ne postoji.

----------


## ententini

> Taj topic više ne postoji.


I mene zanima .
A zašto ne postoji?

----------


## malezija

Predivna malena curica   :Heart:  .

----------


## Gost

Preslatka je   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Taj topic više ne postoji.
> 
> 
> I mene zanima .
> A zašto ne postoji?


Pahuljica je tražila brisanje iz privatnih razloga.

----------


## Rebbeca

Ej, mame i tate, imam jedno pitanje: MM i ja smo razgovarali, i zaključili da bi u našim Zamolbama malo povećali dob djeteta, dakle u obzir bi došla i djeca predšolskog uzrasta :D Sad slijedi pitanje: kako to učiniti, slati svim Centrima prepravljene Zamolbe, ili ima koji jednostavniji način...?!!

----------


## Livija2

Mislim   da   ti   je   jednostavnije    da   kad   budeš    zvala    centre    da   im    rekneš    da    vam    nadopišu  da    želite    djete    predškolskog   uzrasta.   
Sretno  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Rebbeca, i mi smo svojedobno par mjeseci nakon slanja molbi "povećali" dob. Slanje dodatka molbi činilo mi se sigurnije prvo zato jer mi oni telefonski razgovori na brzinu nisu ulijevali povjerenje da će dotična osoba zaista tu zabilježbu i napisati, a drugo svaka promjena uvjeta zaslužuje službeni dopis. Čak mi se to na kraju činilo i zgodno iz razloga što će netko ipak naš "file" bar na taj način još jednom otvoriti ili možda baš po tom aneksu i zapamtiti.

----------


## Zdenka2

Neće štetiti ako pošaljete dodatak molbi (mi smo jednom poslali dodatak s podatkom da smo završili Školu za posvojitelje). Međutim, mislim da je situacija sada takva da su pozivi najvažniji. Najvažnije je zvati i biti u kontaktu s različitim centrima - kada se sazna za neko dijete i pristane na roditeljstvo nije bitno koji uvjeti pišu u molbi.

----------


## pahuljičica

Potaknuta onim što se dogodilo (ili se još uvijek događa), jednostavno moram ovo napisati.

Ne namjeravam spominjati nićija"imena" (svak će se prepoznati), nego samo želim da se javi, bilo ovdje ili na PP osoba koja šakom i kapom dijeli pass od mojih slika! Dugo sam razmišljala i jednostavno sama ne nalazim odgovor zašto, iz kojih razloga, kojim povodom, s kojom namjerom (ne kažem da je loša) to radi.
Neki od vas znaju da sam imala loše iskustvo sa jednom Forumašicom koja je eto (sad ću i javno to podijeliti s vama), bila uvjerena u to da sam joj "ukrala Mrvicu pred nosom" ili u prijevodu da su oni trebali biti roditelji Mrvice, a ne mi, da smo mi imali veze (a stvarno nismo!), čak je bilo govora o tome da smo platili to dijete ( što ne bi nikada učinila),danima me dotična maltretirala i prijetila da će priču koju sam ja pisala u Božićnoj čaroliji i svoju verziju priče  ( u kojoj smo mi imali veze i već spomenuto gore)dati u novine (jer eto, moja greška je bila što sam možda malo predetaljno opisala kako smo došli do Mrvice, pa je ona povezala konce-jer oćito je da je bila u užem krugu, zajedno sa nama). Po njenom oni su duže čekali i malena je trebala biti njihova!

Da bi zaštitila svoje dijete (i sebe samu) molila sam da se priča izbriše.

I sad nakon nekog vremena htjela sam s vama podijeliti slikice te svoje čudesne Mrvice....no ipak zbog  tog lošeg iskustva ,a i s obzirom da je Forum javni i da svatko može čitati, gledati i čačkati po njemu, slike sam stavila pod Pass ( i još dodatno ga po nekoliko puta mjenjala)...

I onda se nađe jedna, koja eto, odluči sa svojim "forumašima" podijeliti te slike! Mislim da to nije u redu! I nisam ljuta, nego sam jednostavno razočarana i ne mogu shvatiti iz kojeg razloga....Da je i malo razmislila prije nego je to učinila, možda bi shvatila da sam s razlogom stavila Pass, da će time možda ućiniti nešto loše.

Ja sam na ovom Forumu pomogla kome god sam mogla (na razne naćine), i opet bi to učinila...al ovakve stvari me jako raočaraju, jer vidim da nismo svi isti.

Postoje jako dragi ljudi na Forumu koji su svojim savjetima, iskustvima, toplom rijeći i meni pomogli i na tome sam im zahvalna i baš zbog njih sam i smogla hrabrosto staviti Mrvićine slike, ali sad se pitam se jesam li pogriješila?! Koliko ljudi je vidjelo njenu sliku, jesu ju trebali vidjeti, hoće li se opet naći netko tko će mi slati zlobne PPove......
Ne znam...........

----------


## Rebbeca

Pahuljičice, pa ovo je prestrašno, zar je na to došla ljudska zloba...  :Crying or Very sad:  Znala sam da si imala neka loša iskustva tu na forumu, i da je zato izbrisana tvoja priča, ali takve stvari... neznam
Drži se...  :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Cure, taj dodatak molbi je... što ste u njemu napisale, samo ono što ste htjele da se izmjeni, ili još nešto, dajte mi primjer molim Vas, totalno sam uzbuđena, i izvan sebe što smo to odlučili, i oper sam optimistična :D

----------


## čokolada

Pahuljičice, molim te da prijaviš meni ili adminu, Anchie76,  svaki PP koji te uznemirava ili na bilo koji način maltretira (nisam znala da je svojedobno bila riječ o osobi s ovog foruma).

----------


## sima

pahuljičice,to je stvarno strasno  :Sad:   ne mogu vjerovat da postoje takvi ljudi,a pogotovo ovdje na forumu.nadam se da se tako nesto vise nece ponoviti  :Evil or Very Mad:     inace ja nisam procitala tvoju pricu i jako mi je zao zbog toga,pa ako imas vremena voljela bi je cuti na pp.inace cura ti je preslatka pravi mali   :Saint:  ,uzivajte s njom i ne obaziri se na pojedine koji jos uvijek ne kuze kako svatko dijete dodje bas onome kome treba u pravo vrijeme  :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Zdenka2

Žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo, pahuljičice, ali ti imaš svoju djevojčicu i sretna si.  :Love:  

O tome tko će dobiti dijete odlučuju CZSS, a duljina čekanja nije kriterij. Svakome može biti žao ako nije odabran, ali nije lijepo na ružan način stvarati neku konkurenciju s drugim posvojiteljima.

I ovaj primjer govori kako se radi o osjetljivim stvarima, pa, kao posvojiteljica s višegodišnjim iskustvom savjetujem svima koji čekaju da ne iznose ovdje detalje o djeci i tijeku postupka. Prije svega zbog same djece, a onda i zbog toga što nisu svi koji čitaju naše priče dobronamjerni.

----------


## čokolada

> Cure, taj dodatak molbi je... što ste u njemu napisale, samo ono što ste htjele da se izmjeni, ili još nešto, dajte mi primjer molim Vas, totalno sam uzbuđena, i izvan sebe što smo to odlučili, i oper sam optimistična :D


...dana tog i tog smo poslali molbu za posvojenje djeteta do X godina. shvatili smo da ne želimo toliko ograničiti djetetovu dob , spremni smo posvojiti i starije dijete (do x godina), pa vas molimo da ovaj dodatak priliožite našoj molbi...
ili nešto u tom stilu.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo, pahuljičice, ali ti imaš svoju djevojčicu i sretna si.


X.  :Love:

----------


## ententini

*pahuljičica*:




> nego samo želim da se javi, bilo ovdje ili na PP osoba koja šakom i kapom dijeli pass od mojih slika! Dugo sam razmišljala i jednostavno sama ne nalazim odgovor zašto, iz kojih razloga, kojim povodom, s kojom namjerom (ne kažem da je loša) to radi.


Jako mi je žao što postoje takvi ljudi. Ja se nadam da će ta žena sakupiti hrabrosti i javiti ti se i obrazložiti svoj postupak



*Zdenka2*




> nisu svi koji čitaju naše priče dobronamjerni.


s ovime se slažem u potpunosti i zato prva ne bi nikome dala nećiju Lozinku tj. radila njemu (ovdje Pahuljičici) iza leđa.

----------


## Rebbeca

*Čokolada* hvala na prijedlogu  :Kiss:

----------


## Livija2

> Žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo, pahuljičice, ali ti imaš svoju djevojčicu i sretna si.  
> 
> O tome tko će dobiti dijete odlučuju CZSS, a duljina čekanja nije kriterij. Svakome može biti žao ako nije odabran, ali nije lijepo na ružan način stvarati neku konkurenciju s drugim posvojiteljima.
> 
> I ovaj primjer govori kako se radi o osjetljivim stvarima, pa, kao posvojiteljica s višegodišnjim iskustvom savjetujem svima koji čekaju da ne iznose ovdje detalje o djeci i tijeku postupka. Prije svega zbog same djece, a onda i zbog toga što nisu svi koji čitaju naše priče dobronamjerni.





Upotpunosti   se   slažem    sa   zdenkom   ,  a   taj   tko   ti   je    to   napisao   i    rekao    nije     sigurno    kršćanin    jer    bi    znala   da   se    ništa   nemože    dogodi    bez    božije    volje.  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Evo cure, koverte kupljene, Zamolbe prepravljene, još samo da ih isprintam, i bit će spremne za slanje... :D  Poželite nam sreću  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Sretno Rebecca!  :Smile:

----------


## Livija2

Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Sretno!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> *pahuljičica*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				nego *samo želim da se javi, bilo ovdje ili na PP osoba koja šakom i kapom dijeli pass od mojih slika!* Dugo sam razmišljala i jednostavno sama ne nalazim odgovor zašto, iz kojih razloga, kojim povodom, s kojom namjerom (ne kažem da je loša) to radi.
> 			
> ...


Strašno  :shock: , eto dokle je spremna ići ljudska glupost i nepromišljenost.
I ja se nadam da će se javiti i imati dobro opravdanje  zašto dira u tuđu privatnost. :/ .
Mrvici i tebi   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Hvala curke!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ententini

Pahuljičica, jesi saznala šta? Jel sve u redu?  :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Pahuljčice, jako mi je žao što ti se to desilo. 

Svatko od nas je nekim čudesnim putevima spojen sa svojim djetetom (djecom). Tko to nije prošao, niti ne razumije. Djeca nisu predmeti.. i prilikom posvajanja se prvenstveno gleda njihova dobrobit.

Ti imaš svoju curicu. Ostali nisu važni..  :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

Cure, hvala vam na riječima utjehe, podrške.... :Love:  .

"Dotićna" nije smogla hrabrosti i napisati barem rijeć-dvije, ispričati se, objasniti....ali nema veze.....  

Ja vas sve lijepo pozdravljam , mislim da je ovo bilo moje zadnje javljanje na ovom Forumu i da je tako najbolje.   :Sad:  
Čekalicama želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta da uskoro zagrle svoja malena, 
mamama i tatama puno veselja i ljubavi sa  dječicom...


 :Bye:

----------


## Livija2

Dotična   nema   prst   obraza   i   zato  ti   se   nije   ispričala   ali   to    nije   razlog   da   nas   napustiš   puno   nam   značiš,   bit   ćemo    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  bez   tebe. Jednostavno   je   zanemari   ona   nije   važna  nego   ti   si  nam   važna   mi   znamo   kakva   si   ti        :D  i  :Heart:  
ZATO   OSTANI   S   NAMA  !!!!!!!

Molim   i   ostale   da  se  jave   i   kažu  dali   sam   u   pravu.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   od  :Love:  za   pahuljčicu.
Ajmo   CURE   JAVITE   SE .

----------


## sima

slazem se, nama novim cekalicama puno znaci rijec-dvije od vec iskusnih roditelja i zato ostani s nama  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Nemoj nas napustiti, a dotičnu "gospođu"  :Evil or Very Mad:   pokušaj zaboraviti. Znam da ti je teško, a i fakat ne mogu shvatiti takve ljude  :Mad:

----------


## ententini

Pahuljičice , jako sam tužna zbog tebe. Žao mi je jako, *ali nemoj otići. .* Ostani s nama.

_Jedino ne mogu shvatiti, kako nikome od ovih "starih" forumašica nije stalo da ostane( a zajedno ste sve prolazile, tješile i bodrile jedna drugu), nego ispada da samo mi "nove" navijamo za nju??? Ipak mi se ćini da tu postoje "grupice" koje dijele i čuvaju tajne 
Di ste "stare" forumašice da iznesete svoja mišljenja? _

----------


## pomikaki

Pahuljičice, pa zar ne možeš promijeniti pass? Kažeš da si ga promijenila a ta forumašica ga i dalje ima? Ili maknuti slike?
Što će pomoći ako se makneš s foruma?
Radije prijavi problem administratorima.

----------


## Livija2

> Pahuljičice , jako sam tužna zbog tebe. Žao mi je jako, *ali nemoj otići. .* Ostani s nama.
> 
> _Jedino ne mogu shvatiti, kako nikome od ovih "starih" forumašica nije stalo da ostane( a zajedno ste sve prolazile, tješile i bodrile jedna drugu), nego ispada da samo mi "nove" navijamo za nju??? Ipak mi se ćini da tu postoje "grupice" koje dijele i čuvaju tajne 
> Di ste "stare" forumašice da iznesete svoja mišljenja? _


Pa   da   javite    se   stare   forumašice   ,pahuljčice   javi   nam   se   i   ti   i   reci   da    ostaješ   nepoznamo   se   ali   i   meni   i   ostalima   je   stalo   da   u   našem   timu   imamo   nekog   kao   što   si  ti,    :Heart:   :D draga   puna   potpore   i     :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  koja  je   potrebna   svima  tvoji   savjeti   koji   zlata   vrijede.A   ta   forumašica   je   nebitna .

----------


## magda_

evo ja sam stara forumasica, samo malo rjede posjecivala forum u zadnje vrijeme i...
... molim pahuljicicu da ostane sa nama... zao mi je zbog toga sto se dogodilo sa slikama ... kao i u zivotu tako i ovdje... nismo svi dobronamjerni ... nazalost.

kiss za bejbi koju nisam vidjela  :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

*Žao mi je ako je Pahuljica zaista otišla* (vjerujem, nekako, da ipak nije i da će nam se vratiti). S druge strane, razumijem da ne želi biti ugnjetavana od strane nekog virtualnog lika za kojeg se ne zna tko je ni kakve su mu/joj namjere. Na njenom bih mjestu, ako bih posumnjala da mi je dijete, odnosno njegov identitet na bilo koji način ugrožen, vjerojatno  postupila slično. Zato ne vidim zašto bi se  "stare forumaše" prozivalo zbog manjka solidarnosti ili nedozivanja natrag - odrasli smo ljudi, ako netko procijeni da se ne osjeća sigurno na javnom forumu to je njegova odluka koju treba poštivati.
Istina, situacija se vjerojatno mogla riješiti i sankcijama administratora foruma, samo da je prijavljeno. Niti sad nije kasno.

----------


## ententini

> *Žao mi je ako je Pahuljica zaista otišla* (vjerujem, nekako, da ipak nije i da će nam se vratiti). Zato ne vidim zašto bi se  "stare forumaše" prozivalo zbog manjka solidarnosti ili nedozivanja natrag - odrasli smo ljudi, ako netko procijeni da se ne osjeća sigurno na javnom forumu to je njegova odluka koju treba poštivati.


sorry, nisam nikoga htjela uvrijediti, samo sam iznjela svoje mišljenje, da me čudi da nitko od vas starih ne komentira o Pahuljičici. Nisam misla da je to manjak solidarnosti, nego ćisto iz nekih "prijateljskih" razloga!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## otocanka

> sorry, nisam nikoga htjela uvrijediti, samo sam iznjela svoje mišljenje, da me čudi da nitko od vas starih ne komentira o Pahuljičici.


Pahuljičica je odrasla osoba koja je sposobna sama donositi odluke (slike svoje malene staviti na net, dijeliti pass PP-ima nepoznatim ljudima (nickovima), napusti Forum) i ne vidim zašto bi itko od nas ("starih" ili "mlađih") trebao to komentirati.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

pa eto nek  se ova kavica opet počne piti...
 tako sam uzbuđena zbog našeg prvog odlaska u centar,
 sretna sam i moram vam reći da sam generalku već napravila
 i razmještaj i proljetno čišćenje   :Laughing:  
 prazno mjesto u sobi za djevojčice, čeka jednu djevojčicu   :Heart:  
 prazno mjesto u sobi za dječake čeka jednog dječaka    :Heart:  

 sobe su uređene, čak imamo posebnu prostoriju samo za ormare,kao 
 garderoba,tako da djeca imaju više prostora u svojim sobama.

 uh,jedva čekam...zagrliti...poljubiti..dječicu željnu ljubavi.... :D

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> pa eto nek  se ova kavica opet počne piti...


samo nemojte opet o pahuljičici,  :Grin:   Evo mogu vam prenjeti da je "pronašla svoj mir" , da uživaju i ona i mala Mrvica i da su sretne, okružene pravim/iskrenim/stvarnim prijateljima i da je ovo bilo samo jedno loše iskustvo (na sreću bez posljedica).

a morao sam malo, moram priznati da i meni fale njeni postovi i ona sama na Forumu, al zato na sreću postoje i drugi naćini komunikacije  :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

naša djeca razbiju svu brigu i tugu,sretni smo s njima i oni s nama.
 neka pahuljčica uživa sa svojom mazicom   :Love:

----------


## sima

slazem se zasluzili su i nak uzivaju  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

kad se vadi potvrda kod lječnika za zdrastveni status,dali treba neki obrazac od što daju iz centra ispunit? ili samo doktorica to napiše?
jučer došli po tu potvrdu,a kaže doktorica da moramo neki obrazac donjeti 
od centra,onda ona na tom napiše.
molim vas ako neko zna  :? 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Mi smo (za posvojenje, ali pretpostavljam da se traži isti papir) donjeli potvrdu koju je napisala naša liječnica da ne bolujemo od zaraznih i psiohičkih bolesti, ili tako nekako. Bez obrasca.

----------


## Zdenka2

I nama je liječnica sama sastavila uvjerenje, temeljem naših zdravstvenih kartona.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Hvala vam cure moje do neba   :Heart:  
 sutra ću opet doktorici i lijepo joj objasnit  :/ 
 najgore kad moraš tupiti nekom nešto,a to je tako jednostavna stvar.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

dobili potvrde,doktorici jako drago što ćemo udomiti djecu   :Love:  

 tako sam sretnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 svaki novi papir je korak bliže djeci jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

 i ovo slatko isčekivanje ima svoju draž   :Grin:

----------


## sima

super za vas,i ja tako mislim,svaki papir blize smo... :D  :D  :D

----------


## mimarlena

> Potaknuta onim što se dogodilo (ili se još uvijek događa), jednostavno moram ovo napisati.
> 
> Ne namjeravam spominjati nićija"imena" (svak će se prepoznati), nego samo želim da se javi, bilo ovdje ili na PP osoba koja šakom i kapom dijeli pass od mojih slika! Dugo sam razmišljala i jednostavno sama ne nalazim odgovor zašto, iz kojih razloga, kojim povodom, s kojom namjerom (ne kažem da je loša) to radi.
> Neki od vas znaju da sam imala loše iskustvo sa jednom Forumašicom koja je eto (sad ću i javno to podijeliti s vama), bila uvjerena u to da sam joj "ukrala Mrvicu pred nosom" ili u prijevodu da su oni trebali biti roditelji Mrvice, a ne mi, da smo mi imali veze (a stvarno nismo!), čak je bilo govora o tome da smo platili to dijete ( što ne bi nikada učinila),danima me dotična maltretirala i prijetila da će priču koju sam ja pisala u Božićnoj čaroliji i svoju verziju priče  ( u kojoj smo mi imali veze i već spomenuto gore)dati u novine (jer eto, moja greška je bila što sam možda malo predetaljno opisala kako smo došli do Mrvice, pa je ona povezala konce-jer oćito je da je bila u užem krugu, zajedno sa nama). Po njenom oni su duže čekali i malena je trebala biti njihova!
> 
> Da bi zaštitila svoje dijete (i sebe samu) molila sam da se priča izbriše.
> 
> I sad nakon nekog vremena htjela sam s vama podijeliti slikice te svoje čudesne Mrvice....no ipak zbog  tog lošeg iskustva ,a i s obzirom da je Forum javni i da svatko može čitati, gledati i čačkati po njemu, slike sam stavila pod Pass ( i još dodatno ga po nekoliko puta mjenjala)...
> 
> ...


*JA SE OVIM PUTEM ŽELIM ISPRIČATI PAHULJICI !*
KRIVA SAM ZA PRVI DIO TE PRIČE, ALI NE I ZA OVAJ DRUGI U KOJEM SE DIJELE PASVORDI, JER JA SE VEĆ DUGO NISAM JAVLJALA NA RODU, SAD SAM SE PONOVNO ULOGIRALA I ŽELJELA BI POČETI ISPOČETKA. NO DA BI TO MOGLA, PRVENSTVENO TRAŽIM OPROST -MOLIM TE PAHULJICA . PRIZNAJEM POGRIJEŠILA SAM SVE UZELA PREVIŠE SRCU, LAKOVJERNO VJEROVALA DA JE TVOJE DJETE TREBALO BITI NAŠE (ODAKLE MI UOPĆE TA GLUPOST?). SAD JE PROŠLO VEĆ DOSTA VREMENA SPREMNA SAM KRENUTI DALJE. OPROSTI JOŠ JEDNOM.
OVIM PUTEM ŽELIM TI I ZAHVALITI NA TVOM POVJERENJU I PRUŽENOM PRIJATELJSTVU, DOK NISI SHVATILA DA NISAM SVOJA DA MI SE PAMET POMUTILA OD TE SILNE BORBE ZA BEBOM. OPROSTI JOŠ JEDNOM I AKO SI OTIŠLA ZBOG MENE *VRATI SE*, PIŠI NAM O DJETETU, NASTAVI SA SVOJOM PRIČOM I BUDI DRUGIMA TU ZA PODRŠKU I POMOĆ.[/u]  :Heart:

----------


## mimarlena

Evo me nazad k vama. Davno sam se bila logirala, više se i ne sjećam lozinke i pasvorda pa sam ušla pod novim nickom. I onako sam u ono vrijeme ostavila svega 10tak postova.
Iza mene je jedno teško razdoblje, bila sam teško bolesna, svašta mi se događalo, psihički sam bila "pukla", ali uz pomoć drugih i obitelji sad sam opet ona stara. Ne mislim pod tim ona stara, da ću opet nekome raditi scene , kao pahuljici, već sam sad ok i borba kreće dalje.
Davno smo obrađeni od našeg centra, ćitam da obrada vrijedi godinu dana, pa će nam start biti nova obrada i ponovno pokretanje postupka.
Nadam se da ću naići na vaše razumjevanje i potporu.  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

mimarlena, želim ti dobrodošlicu za novi početak.

----------


## ina33

> mimarlena, želim ti dobrodošlicu za novi početak.


x

----------


## uporna

*mimarlena* ~~~~~~~ za novi početak

----------


## Romeo&Julija

mimarlena, lijepo od tebe što si se ispričala,
vjerojatno je ta bol i borba za djete toliko jaka da mozak pomuti
i nemoš realno prosuđivati,predpostavljam,neznam,jer sam ipak
rodila svoju djecu,al čim pomislim da ih nisam mogla roditi uf.....
grozno bi mi bilo....
dobrodošla nazad i ugodno druženje želim   :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

pozdrav svima, dugo nas nije bilo među vama. Ukratko nasa curka je sad vec prava mala dama...Napunila je 3,5 godine, pohađa vrtic, odusevljena je djecicom i prijateljima....
vrijeme brzo leti...ove 3 godine koliko smo zajedno prosle su nam za cas...U svakom slucaju i dalje je velika maza, ali i poprilicno tvrdoglava, ima svoje JA i ne odustaje lako u svom naumu ili misljenju. 
ni u jednom trenu od kako je sa nama nisam pomislila da  da ju ja nisam rodila, taj osjecaj u meni ne postoji, jednostavno ga nema... Ona je moja, moje sve na svijetu, toliko slicnosti i fizicke i karakterne ima sa mnom i MM da netko ko nam je stranac nikada ne bi pomislio da nam nije rođena kcerkica.... nesto nevjerojatno...
Svima vama koji jos uvijek cekate  puno srece u pronalazenju svoga anđela... <3

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy: 
 :Kiss:  curici.. nadam se da ćeš još puno pisati o vama i vašem iskustvu jel i mi imamo svoju malu ljepoticu i vaše riječi su mi zlata vrijedne

----------


## čokolada

Drago mi je da si se javila, pozdrav maloj damici!  :Smile:

----------


## sati

Pozdrav cijeloj obitelji, a posebno maloj damici  :Bye:

----------


## Gost

Ovo je lijepo pročitati !

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> pozdrav svima, dugo nas nije bilo među vama.
> Svima vama koji jos uvijek cekate  puno srece u pronalazenju svoga anđela... <3


Pahuljičice javi se HITNO

----------


## martta

podižem temu
ima li tko što lijepoga, ohrabrujućega za napisati  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Evo mi smo sad u nekakvoj fazi kad malecki dolazi doma k nama na privikavanje na novi dom i usput treba skupljat papire da to bude uskoro službeno. Već on zna da će dobiti pravu mamu i tatu, gdje će imati sobu, birao je boje za sobe, uskoro će i namještaj,... Malo pomalo, kad smo krenuli u posvajanje, pogotovo baš tog djeteta rekli smo si da nam je dijete na prvom mjestu i da ćemo se svemu prilagoditi kako bi mu pomogli, pa je tu bilo dosta samopreispitivanja u kriznim trenucima. Ima lijepih i teških trenutaka, ali zaključili smo da se zbog njega sve isplati!

----------


## Rebbeca

Želim vam puno sreće i uspjeha! Ja pamtim razdoblje kada smo putovali svaki petak po našu kćer a nedjeljom je vraćali kao vrlo stresno razdoblje. Živjeli smo za te vikende, ona je bila sretna, ali kroz tjedan kada smo se čuli telefonom bila je vrlo nerazgovorljiva i ozbiljna... Uf, naježim se kada se toga sjetim i sad nakon 3 godine!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:  špelkica! baš lijepo i ohrabrujuče!!
mi smo zajedno, evo već 5 mj i imamo isto svega, od prekrasnih dana kad se smijemo, igramo i ljubimo i onih manje prekrasnih kad je puno plača, i sad smo u "ne" fazi i sve joj je ne, pa se dogodi česti ispadi ljubomore na stariju seku koji završavaju vriskom i plačom, pa koliko god ja objašnjavala da volim i nju i seku ona to od svoje vike ne čuje, ugl. idemo iz faze u fazu i uživamo u svakom danu, sve su to izazovi i iz svake te faze izađemo bogatiji za jedno iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Hvala na ohrabrenju, eto svaki dan dolazimo po njega i malo nam je naporno, ali sam rekla samoj sebi da ću izdržati sve...

----------


## martta

špelkica, eto krasne vijesti od tebe  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Vijesti su još bolje jer je došao u pon prvi put prespavati i od onda je kod nas, normalno se priviknuo na novi dom, uživa, i mi uživamo, ni u snu se nismo nadali da će tak brzo doći, soc nas je upozoravala da to može trajati mjesecima. Još prije kojeg tjedna nije htio nikud s nama, ni makac, a sad tu pokraj mene mm i on slažu legiće i spremaju se za spavanje.

----------


## mimi81

Špelkice čestitamo! Kad potpisujete papire? Ili već jeste?

----------


## špelkica

Skupljamo papire što i nije tako lako s obzirom da treba brdo papira, a on je skroz kod nas i teško mi je obavljat nešto uz njega pa idemo dan po dan, mislim da ćemo drugi tjedan skupit i odnijet napokon!

----------


## ArI MaLi

špelkica kako ste? jeste skupili papire?

----------


## špelkica

Jesmo! Čekamo da nam se soc radnica javi za termin da možemo odnijet papire u CZSS da bude sukoro i službeno!!! Onda će biti fešta  :Klap:

----------


## Rebbeca

:Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

> 


Hvala! Sve mi je još onako nestvarno, ne mogu vjerovati da spava pokraj mene kao mali anđeo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

super super!!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## mimi81

Špelkice divota! Baš ti zavidim :Smile: 
Jel bi mogla ovdje napisati koju ste još dodatnu dokumentaciju morali prikupiti za posvojenje? Ako ti je nezgodno ovdje može na pp?

----------


## špelkica

Nije mi nezgodno, samo dosta toga ima, probat ću 
Evo:rodni list posvoljiteljice
    rodni list posvojitelja
    vjenčani list
    domovnica posvojitelja
    domovnica posvojiteljice
    uvjerenje o nekažnjavanju posvojitelja
    uvjerenje o nekažnjavanju posvojiteljice
    uvjerenje o zdravstvenom stanju posvojitelja
    uvjerenje o zdravstvenom stanju posvojiteljice
    uvjerenje o duševnom stanju posvojitelja
    uvjerenje o duševnom stanju posvojiteljice
    potvrda da posvojiteljica nije osoba lišena roditeljske skrbi
    potvrda da posvojitelj nije osoba lišena roditeljske skrbi
    potvrda da posvojitelj nije osoba pod skrbništvom
    potvrda da posvojiteljica nije osoba pod skrbništvom
    potvrda o vlasništvu i posjedovanju nekretnina za posvojiteljicu
    potvrda o vlasništvu i posjedovanju nekretnina za posvojitelja
    uvjerenje o prebivalištu posvojiteljice
    uvjerenje o prebivalištu posvojitelja
    potvrda o zaposlenju posvojiteljice
    potvrda o zaposlenju posvojitelja
    potvrda o visini prihoda posvojitelja
    potvrda o visini prihoda posvojiteljice 
Ima toga dosta, ali nekako sam uspjela sve to prikupit uz njega. Jako se veselimo odlasku u Centar, idemo svi troje, nosimo kolače i mališa kaže da velimo teti da hoće i sekicu i braceka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

Špelkice hvala ti na opširnom odgovoru :Smile: 

Razmišljala sam ovih dana što reći djetetu koje pita za mamu i tatu a recimo da centar nikada nije saznao tko su biološki roditelji? Cure koje imaju iskustva možda?

----------


## špelkica

To mi se tak čini...da ne znaju tko su, nisam čula za takve slučajeve osim nekad davno kad se nije vodilo puno računa o tome. Mi smo uspjeli saznati sve podatke o biološkim roditeljima, imam ih i kažemjučer mm-u, što ćemo s papirima, da ih sakrijem do njegove 18.god ili da sve bude transparentno?

----------


## Sandra1971

*špelkice* prekrasno-čestitam tebi i TM  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Hvala Sandra! Sretni smo da je on odabrao nas! Mi smo se zaljubili odma na prvom razgovoru u Centru  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## martta

špelkica, čestitam tebi i tm   :Smile: 

koliko dugo ste čekali? da se nađete  :Smile:

----------


## Aradija

Špelkice,
ima i danas takvih slučajeva samo su retki. Npr ja znam za jedan slučaj deteta pronadjenog u šumi, slučajno ga je pronašla neka devojčica. Kod tog mališana ne znaju se uošte biološki roditelji. Što se papira tiče ja sam promenila mišljenje od pre usvajanja i sada. Tada sam mislila da ću biti oprezna sa davanjem informacija detetu a sada mislim da ću mu davati a i dajem sve informacije koje traži a dokumenta ću držati transparentno kao što ti kažeš pa ako želi neka čita. Možda zavisi i od deteta, moj sin je znatiželjan i sve što bih sakrila budilo bi mu pažnju. Pretražuje sva mesta u stanu i nema šanse da bi tu išta moglo da se sakrije a da on ne može da nadje. Tako dokumenta stoje u jednoj fioci, sada ne ume da čita ali kada bude umeo isto će tu stajati. A možda zavisi i od priče, ništa što tu piše nije nešto što mu ja i inače ne bih rekla ili ću mu reći. Ukoliko je priča deteta nešto što roditelj procenjuje kao nešto što se može loše odraziti na psihu deteta, pa ne želi da dete zna dok ne bude starije celu istinu, onda možda da postupa drugačije nego što ću ja činiti.

----------


## sandraks

Špelkica, sad tek vidim! Čestitamooooo! uživajte!

----------


## Snekica

Špelkice čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Hvala! U 5.mj ove god. smo dobili riješenje, u 7.mj je bio odlučujući poziv, u 9.mj smo se upoznali, a u 11.riješili papire!

----------


## martta

u 5.mj. ste dobili rješenje za što?
uživajte u sreći!

----------


## špelkica

Rješenje da možemo biti posvajatelji. Hvala!

----------


## mostarka86

špelkice, topim se...čestitam, divna priča, uživam dok čitam tvoje postove  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Špelkice čestitam od sveg srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Hvala! A ja pitam iskusne posvojiteljice što reći djetetu kad me pita tko je njega rodio? Neka nepoznata teta? Jučer me pitao tko je rodio moju sestru, a u zadnje vrijeme se igra da je trudan i da ima bebu

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam njegovu povijest ni zna li što o sebi, ni koliko mu je godina. 
Obično je za početak dovoljno da ga je rodila teta koja se nije mogla brinuti o njemu pa je pozvala socijalnu radnicu (objasniti tko je ona)  i zamolila je da mu  pronađe  najbolje roditelje koji će se zauvijek brinuti o njemu i jako ga voljeti cijeli život. Socijalna radnica se jako potrudila, razgovarala s puno bračnih parova, ne mogu to biti bilo kakvi mama i tata, nego baš posebni, najbolji na svijetu... ako je malo stariji dečko tipa 5g. onda mu možeš napomenuti da izbor vas kao roditelja nije bio nimalo slučajan - socijalni radnici žele raznim testiranjima do u detalje provjeriti mogu li budući posvojitelji biti dobri roditelji (to mu je garancija da ga nitko neće ponovo napustiti, da je to osmišljena i legalna/zakonita radnja).

----------


## čokolada

Važno je napomenuti mu da je i on rođen, nije pao s neba. Koji put puno ponavljanja da je posvojen uzrokuje razmišljanje u pravcu - aha, posvojen sam, nisam rođen. Moja je cura uza svu priču kojoj smo joj pričali od 15. mjeseca života (naravno jako pojednostavljene verzije, ispočetka u 3.licu), u nekom času oko 3. godine konstatirala da se ona izlegla iz jaja kao Bambi  :Grin:  .

----------


## špelkica

Hvala, ima on 5 god i zna da je posvojen (pošto je s toliko posvojen i sve je još "friško") i prije je živio kod udomitelja. Već sam mu objasnila kako udomiteljica nije mama već teta koja ga je čuvala dok nisu došli pravi roditelji i objašnjavala mu to, ali nismo još došli na temu tko me je rodio i kako. Ja imam te papire o biološkim roditeljima i ne znam koliko da ih pospremim i čekam do punoljetnosti ili da bude transparentno jer kad tad će saznati svoje porijeklo i neću da mu to bude šok.

----------


## ArI MaLi

mi smo odlučili reći ime biološke mame, ali naravno kad pita, starija će uskoro četiri god i još zapravo ništa ne pita, one info koje je dobila od nas do sad su joj najvjerovatnije dosta.. makar ponekad nisam sigurna koliko ja moram poticati taj razgovor.. često čitamo medvjedića srečka (na njezin zahtjev) i ima ona svoju knjigicu koju smo joj napravili u kojoj je ona glavni lik, sa nama je posiječivala seku u domu i to joj je dosta bilo traumatično i od tada ne voli ni ćut da je i ona prije nego smo došli mi bila smještena u domu..

----------


## špelkica

Pa mislim da ne treba forsirat, al opet i ne branit ako pita, npr. mi smo dosad izbjegavali da prespava kod udomiteljice (posjećujemo ih) i kad je bila kriza mislim si nije imao period tugovanja i ako mu je potrebno da prespava ok, i tak smo mu rekli i onda kaže neće pa nismo ništa ni forsirali ni poticali. Jednostavno čekam što će reći jer vidim da dijeca stvarno pametno razmišljaju, nekad me iznenadi svojim zrelim stavom.

----------


## eva71

Ja se ispricavam sto ovako u sred diskusije mijenjam temu, no mislim da ne treba otvarato novu temu za moje kratke svakodnevne brige i razmisljanja.

Htjela sam pitati da li netko od vas ima iskustva sa nocnim morama. Moja osmogodisnja kcer, koju smo posvojili prije tri godine, nema problema sa spavanjem od prvog dana. Ne vice u snu, ne budi se, sve najbolje. No jucer se ponoci probudila, ozbiljna i malo(ili puno?) preplasena i rekla da vise ne moze zaspati. Kad sam ju pitala sto je sanjala rekla je da sanja da je netko dosao po nju i da ju hoce odvesti. I dodala je da nece zaspati, jer ce onda to ponovo isto sanjati, kao i prije. Znaci da stalno sanja iste kosmare : ona se igra, ja sjedim u dnevnoj sobi sa kompjuterom i netko ulazi s namjerom da ju odvede. Da li je to neki tipican san za posvojenu djecu? Da li mogu misliti da se ona sad konacno udomacila i da ju je strah ideje da ju netko ponovo moze odvesti od nas? Ili naprotov da joj ne pruzamo dovoljnu sigurnost?

Iskustva sa snovima???

----------


## špelkica

Vidim da ti nitko nije odgovorio, ja ne bi davala prevelika značenja snovima, ali bi svakako malo bolje promatrala ponašanje djeteta preko dana i razgovarala s njim.

----------


## XENA

Ne pripadamo ovoj temi ali te želim utješiti mojim iskustvom. 
Mislim da noćne more nisu ništa neuobičajeno kod djece, imam curku od sedam godina koja zna sanjati i ružne snove, predpotstavljam da su potaknuti onim što vidi (tv) ili pričama njenih vršnjaka.

----------


## butterfly_

> Ja se ispricavam sto ovako u sred diskusije mijenjam temu, no mislim da ne treba otvarato novu temu za moje kratke svakodnevne brige i razmisljanja.
> 
> Htjela sam pitati da li netko od vas ima iskustva sa nocnim morama. Moja osmogodisnja kcer, koju smo posvojili prije tri godine, nema problema sa spavanjem od prvog dana. Ne vice u snu, ne budi se, sve najbolje. No jucer se ponoci probudila, ozbiljna i malo(ili puno?) preplasena i rekla da vise ne moze zaspati. Kad sam ju pitala sto je sanjala rekla je da sanja da je netko dosao po nju i da ju hoce odvesti. I dodala je da nece zaspati, jer ce onda to ponovo isto sanjati, kao i prije. Znaci da stalno sanja iste kosmare : ona se igra, ja sjedim u dnevnoj sobi sa kompjuterom i netko ulazi s namjerom da ju odvede. Da li je to neki tipican san za posvojenu djecu? Da li mogu misliti da se ona sad konacno udomacila i da ju je strah ideje da ju netko ponovo moze odvesti od nas? Ili naprotov da joj ne pruzamo dovoljnu sigurnost?
> 
> Iskustva sa snovima???


stalno joj ponavljajte da će ona zauvijek ostati kod vas...

nije neki savijet, ali možda joj može olakšati da prebrodi svoje strahove...
 :Kiss:

----------

